# The Flying Circus



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Well here is my latest creation. Its a 360* vert scrog, on a hazy susan (the spinning deck the plants sit on) with two vert bare bulb 600w lights on a light mover in alternating cabs... Just how I imagined it lol
The boxes are both 4fx4fx5f










My veggers are taking over but will be flipped to 12/12 tomorrow. They are in re-amended soil from last run. I have been and will continue to brew some teas along the way.







​

​​

​
​


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 31, 2013)

Vezzy, vezzy noish!

Gonna be rockin' da herb, mon, yah? see?
Rockin' it 'til Babylon crumbles to the dust!


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2013)

please pass the herb.  cof


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2013)

Subbed mate. Dont mind me lurking.


----------



## jigfresh (May 31, 2013)

Duuuuuude. You did it! Ah man I'm stoked for this. No pressure.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2013)

during the vietnam era I was in uncle sam's flying circus.  cof


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2013)

How exciting, I am in a whodat bubble!!!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking slick man


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 1, 2013)

Very interesting man I can't wait to see how this turns out! We are definitely going to need a video of this once it is going!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2013)

Very impressive man! Love the set up!

Peace

FM


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like most of the circus is here and the show is on it's way.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm a long for the ride


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2013)

yes sir...im in here like a bikini on a big gals ass.....I can smell the funk.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 1, 2013)

Subbed for another great grow Twin. Definitely been busy I see.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 1, 2013)

You never cease to amaze me with how clever you are. Looks epic!

This will be an interesting grow for sure. I be watchin too...


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 1, 2013)

I had two tents in my garage for a bit with a mover set up like that. Raised one bulb while the other lowered and vice versa (Bassman has the mover now). It was those 40x40 tents but I didn't have hazy susans with rotating screen like yours.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Stuffed it full of plants last night  4 on the outside and a biggie on the bottom all spread eagle like.


my temps are 80f on the lower section and 90 up top,,, Ima have to come up with something... I do have 2 six inch centrifugal fans collecting dust,,, may have to rig something up... If I had more scratch on hand I would just get a nice big ac for the building,,,, probably after harvest  thats assuming I get there.


Plantes! 
super silver sour diesel X platinum bubba X OG kush <<<<<<< sounds crazy right?!?!  x 10.
^^^ those are on the outside.
The big girl on the bottom is some seeds I made a year and a half back. She is MVK.











As some of you may know, it can be quite difficult getting good pics growing like this. One of my favorite things about growing is taking pictures, and not being able to move them is getting in the way of that... Will see how I handle this


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Vezzy, vezzy noish!
> 
> Gonna be rockin' da herb, mon, yah? see?
> Rockin' it 'til Babylon crumbles to the dust!





curious old fart said:


> please pass the herb.  cof





mr west said:


> Subbed mate. Dont mind me lurking.





jigfresh said:


> Duuuuuude. You did it! Ah man I'm stoked for this. No pressure.





curious old fart said:


> during the vietnam era I was in uncle sam's flying circus.  cof





DST said:


> How exciting, I am in a whodat bubble!!!





supchaka said:


> Looking slick man





Thundercat said:


> Very interesting man I can't wait to see how this turns out! We are definitely going to need a video of this once it is going!





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Very impressive man! Love the set up!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM





DST said:


> Looks like most of the circus is here and the show is on it's way.





giggles26 said:


> I'm a long for the ride





genuity said:


> yes sir...im in here like a bikini on a big gals ass.....I can smell the funk.





Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Subbed for another great grow Twin. Definitely been busy I see.





Dezracer said:


> You never cease to amaze me with how clever you are. Looks epic!
> 
> This will be an interesting grow for sure. I be watchin too...





Dezracer said:


> I had two tents in my garage for a bit with a mover set up like that. Raised one bulb while the other lowered and vice versa (Bassman has the mover now). It was those 40x40 tents but I didn't have hazy susans with rotating screen like yours.






Great to have all of you here  Couldn't have a better group of peeps!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2013)

Seriously... what a good group.

I know what you mean about taking pics. Not easy when things are strapped into small spaces. Good luck figuring out the temps.


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2013)

time to hire some lil people,with lil picture takeing devices...haha.less pics,for a grow of this magnitude,,,,haha(magnitude),is all good.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

G, you been smoking the ooooh wee again?!?  hehe


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2013)

I am really digging the Whodat fabric pot with the Saints emblem on it!!! Maybe some small PC fans on the Top section my help with the temps or even one of those small In-Line Booster fan exhausting from the top. I am sure you will figure it out I mean look at this set up you built, it rocks!

Peace

FM


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

I gotta use what I have on hand atm. I may pull a ghetto cardboard ducting move, and just pump ac directly into the cabs... I will also think about covering the building itself in vines to provide more shade.

Thanks fam 


Oh, the custom fabric container,, pretty bad ass eh! If you know which trickster to get in touch with you could have one of your own


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2013)

Duct tape and cardboard are golden bro, sounds like a plan with the A/C flowing right in.

This would be a better design for your Fabric Pots IMO. lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

LMAO right then ahahahahaha


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 1, 2013)

If this is your cross, you needa send me some of these seeeedsssss-------v 



whodatnation said:


> super silver sour diesel X platinum bubba X OG kush <<<<<<< sounds crazy right?!?!  x 10.
> ^^^ those are on the outside.


Sounds great to me!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Not my work, from a buddy 

Bull Horn for short.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 1, 2013)

Subscribed! Whodat blowing my mind per usual.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 1, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Not my work, from a buddy
> 
> Bull Horn for short.


I have a small batch of those, too.
Will be watching closely to see what their needs are, and am planning on trying them out after we've found a house and my grow room is set up.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 1, 2013)

LOoks awesome with the plants in there! That screen is gonna be totally full this time man, and that girl on the bottom too WOOT!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Great to have you on board Joz!

Hope I can help ya out, doobs.

Its going to be beyond full lol Good thing I got two dehumidifiers on hand!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2013)

genuity said:


> time to hire some lil people,with lil picture takeing devices...haha.less pics,for a grow of this magnitude,,,,haha(magnitude),is all good.


Not sure if you were talking about the magnitude I'm thinking of or not but still made me laugh. pop pop !


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure if you were talking about the magnitude I'm thinking of or not but still made me laugh. pop pop !


well whodat is a one man party,when it comes to growing......


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh no, we all know what comes to jigs mind when you mention party lol something about trannys and meth?


----------



## NWGrower7 (Jun 1, 2013)

Definitely gonna be watching this. Recently switched to vert.

Happy Growing, may your nugs be dense!


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2013)

totally feel you on the pic front, very hard to get the whole story with a vertical grow.

And ouchy oochy ouch ouch, very very hot sir??? hope you get it dialed lad.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 2, 2013)

Im kinda cornfused what changed to make the temps go up? Your boxes and environment were already dialed in to 600's yeah?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2013)

So your pretty creative and handy at DIYing things Whodat, you think you would fanagle a cool tube for the light to ride up and down in the middle of? Perhaps a bracket at the top holding the tube to the ceiling with the light right in the middle, have some holes drilled around the top to allow air to be pulled in. Then at the bottom of the cool tube mount an small inline fan pulling air in through the top. Just brain storming.


----------



## yeps420 (Jun 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Stuffed it full of plants last night  4 on the outside and a biggie on the bottom all spread eagle like.
> 
> 
> my temps are 80f on the lower section and 90 up top,,, Ima have to come up with something... I do have 2 six inch centrifugal fans collecting dust,,, may have to rig something up... If I had more scratch on hand I would just get a nice big ac for the building,,,, probably after harvest  thats assuming I get there.
> ...


Could it get any better. ..
Damn nice work. ..
How awesome is the training work. ..

Pure gold. .. 24 k+++

Even from the bleeder seats its a great show. ..

Pulling up a seat for this one. .. Jar in hand, popcorns hot and canna butter is melted. ..

Puff, puff, pass. ..


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2013)

My thinking on my current environment and what I may change, may help your thinking who'. I have been thinking about this for a while (takes me ages to get round to some things!) Currently I have cool tubes and have oscillating fans blowing up the outsides of the cool tubes for air circulation, those are on the floor. My cool tubes pull air in from the cab environment through a 10 inch can and 8 inch fan, that also sit on the floor. That keeps the cool tube tower reasonably cool, with the only slight problem being that the second 600 in the tower is getting air that has already been pulled over the first 600, so is never as cool to the touch (you can still rest your hand on it, but you can rest you hand on a raidiator and it stil "raidiates" heat!) Anyway, at the top of the cab I have another 5 inch ruck with carbon filter attached pulling air from the top. My inlet port is at the bottom of the cab. Now, my simpleton thought. Heat rises, cool air is heavier than hot air, plants generally have wind blowing onto them from above, cool air passing over the leaves. I often have wind burn on some of the bigger fan leaves that are on branches stretching to get to the light. If air was blowing from above I don't think this would necessarily happen. My temps are normally around 25 in summer, 20 in winter, so they are not a big issue, but on hot day can go up to 30c. I would like to avoid this. The solution to all this slight misconfiguration was for me to turn everything upside down (what a pain in the ass that would be..). So have my oscillating fans attached to the roof, my inlet port pulling in cool air form outside blowing into the oscillating fan and then down into the cab, and perhaps but maybe not entirley necessary would be to have the 10 inch can above (that would be the biggest pain in the arse!!!!). Anyway, rambling and needing to finish this joint


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

DST said:


> totally feel you on the pic front, very hard to get the whole story with a vertical grow.
> 
> And ouchy oochy ouch ouch, very very hot sir??? hope you get it dialed lad.


Im gonna get her dialed in! Its either that or NO crop!..... soo yeah, Im going to do my best with what I have on hand and I have plenty.



Thundercat said:


> So your pretty creative and handy at DIYing things Whodat, you think you would fanagle a cool tube for the light to ride up and down in the middle of? Perhaps a bracket at the top holding the tube to the ceiling with the light right in the middle, have some holes drilled around the top to allow air to be pulled in. Then at the bottom of the cool tube mount an small inline fan pulling air in through the top. Just brain storming.


Already brainstormed that idea, and YES I can make it happen quite easily. My electrical boxes the lights are hanging from are just a tad too big around to fit inside of the cooltubes I have, I would simply have to get smaller junction boxes and make a hole in a 6" elbow for the cord to go through,,, but all that would be a last ditch effort, and I dont think Im going to have to do that. Great minds think alike! 



yeps420 said:


> Could it get any better. ..
> Damn nice work. ..
> How awesome is the training work. ..
> 
> ...


Hey, smoke rises sooooooo the bleeders are the best spot imo!  welcome yeps its good to have ya.



DST said:


> My thinking on my current environment and what I may change, may help your thinking who'. I have been thinking about this for a while (takes me ages to get round to some things!) Currently I have cool tubes and have oscillating fans blowing up the outsides of the cool tubes for air circulation, those are on the floor. My cool tubes pull air in from the cab environment through a 10 inch can and 8 inch fan, that also sit on the floor. That keeps the cool tube tower reasonably cool, with the only slight problem being that the second 600 in the tower is getting air that has already been pulled over the first 600, so is never as cool to the touch (you can still rest your hand on it, but you can rest you hand on a raidiator and it stil "raidiates" heat!) Anyway, at the top of the cab I have another 5 inch ruck with carbon filter attached pulling air from the top. My inlet port is at the bottom of the cab. Now, my simpleton thought. Heat rises, cool air is heavier than hot air, plants generally have wind blowing onto them from above, cool air passing over the leaves. I often have wind burn on some of the bigger fan leaves that are on branches stretching to get to the light. If air was blowing from above I don't think this would necessarily happen. My temps are normally around 25 in summer, 20 in winter, so they are not a big issue, but on hot day can go up to 30c. I would like to avoid this. The solution to all this slight misconfiguration was for me to turn everything upside down (what a pain in the ass that would be..). So have my oscillating fans attached to the roof, my inlet port pulling in cool air form outside blowing into the oscillating fan and then down into the cab, and perhaps but maybe not entirley necessary would be to have the 10 inch can above (that would be the biggest pain in the arse!!!!). Anyway, rambling and needing to finish this joint



Yesh, I also thought about this last night! Thanks D.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Im kinda cornfused what changed to make the temps go up? Your boxes and environment were already dialed in to 600's yeah?


Yeah, 600 in aircooled hoods,,, and winter time,,, apparently things change when you go barebulb lol
I KNEW it was going to happen but my only focus was getting it set-up and running because I KNEW I could make it all work out in the end... I'll have this bitch figured out by the end of the day


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 2, 2013)

i love bare.bulbs..all i run


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2013)

I love bare boobs to......oh,bulbs,yea them to


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

Bare boobs on alternating cycles?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah, 600 in aircooled hoods,,, and winter time,,, apparently things change when you go barebulb lol
> I KNEW it was going to happen but my only focus was getting it set-up and running because I KNEW I could make it all work out in the end... I'll have this bitch figured out by the end of the day


I think I had 2 versions in my room that didn't involve the cool tube being hooked directly to an exhaust. Temps went way up on those iterations, the ac was cycling on all the time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

badass vert boxes sir!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

I got these temps figured out, for now...Its pretty ghetto fabulous  Will see what the EXTRA hot days of summer brings... I know Im getting a nice big A/C come harvest, no more of this bs. I'll get the ghetto fabulous pics and info up some other time lol but here I got both boxes filled and situated comfortably  Since I had 2 big ass BullHorns and two smaller size BnSxSB1 I just decided to mix and match to hopefully end up with a more uniform canopy all around in both boxes instead of one being way overgrown and the other undergrown just for keep strains separate sake... I think its going to look awesome in the end.


Giant Blue Pit  all spread out she is over 3 feet in diameter!











Spinning the hazy suzan around one handed with ease 
BnSXSB1 (I guess we will call this space bubble for now on)<<< cuz we all know how much I like bubbles lol





BullHorn






Space Bubble 







BullHorn








Thats aboot it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

Stank you very much Mr wonton Don  now I need some chinese food


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

LST level: fuckin yoda. looks great dude. so how many boxes n watts you got? like 1 x 600w per box, per plant?!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

haha, these little twist ties make things so easy.


Two boxes 1-600 in each, 5 plants in each 4 around the sides and one big one at the bottom in the middle. Its gonna be a big mess.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

I call BS. your grows have never been 'messy'  anyways the odd spaghetti monster never killed anyone...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

Please pass the parmesan to da left mon  Im off to bed, mr don,,, twas a day spent cramped and twisted all around inside those boxes, glad its over.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

irie mon errting to da left  sleep well man. hard shift you put in there.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see how this one turns out whodat


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

welcome back to the world of contortionists.....so I went to the doctor and he asked...."Are you growing vertically? May be that's why your back is so twisted and messed up," lol.....
The Dr never really said that.


whodatnation said:


> Please pass the parmesan to da left mon  Im off to bed, mr don,,, twas a day spent cramped and twisted all around inside those boxes, glad its over.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 3, 2013)

Whodat's grow is giving me a gardener boner. Sorry if that's weird. I'm not ashamed.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

lmao vert cab growers back,,, the unspoken epidemic. I dont think I'll be getting back in there like that, but you never know what the future might bring... All I should have to do now is spin, water, train, and spin some more,,, probably some preventative bug sprays as well. 


Its ok joz... I would share some mega garden pr0n I recently came across but fear your boner may rupture causing serious personal injury... I would feel terrible.






Speaking of feeling terrible, not, the cab was 68* this morning..... And that was with the light ON   will see what happens to the other cab when it warms up today,,, Im thinking we are good to go! 24 hrs of dank here I come!


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

I need to re-do my whole cab, it's like a patchwork nightmare of duct tape at the moment. I need new ducting as well, ffs..


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

DST said:


> I need to re-do my whole cab, it's like a patchwork nightmare of duct tape at the moment. I need new ducting as well, ffs..



It will be a huge pain,,, but if your picky like me (the only organized things in my life are my gardens lol) it will be worth it. 
Im shooting cool air in from the top like you said (via negative pressure and ducting to the a/c) and some from the bottom with a small fan down there mixing things up, Im still pulling air out from the top of the cab. 

The thing about how I have it set-up now is I have to be around to do some duct switching and what not, but Im around anyway so thats cool... I already took my vacations for the year as well so I aint going anywhere except into town


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

Some machines require more maintenance I guess. 

I just keep putting my maintenance off and shoving a new run of plants in, lol....


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever grow indoors again without a turntable of some sort. They will spoil you!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

I got access to the other side of the grow in like 3 seconds  and didnt have to tie myself in a knot to do it.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

What am I missing about all of this? The setup is tight but what is the benefit in the end?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 3, 2013)

Wasting time and space with minimal yields is usually our goal!


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Wasting time and space with minimal yields is usually our goal!


 how is that working out so far?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> What am I missing about all of this? The setup is tight but what is the benefit in the end?



Instead of 16 square feet of canopy space I have 43..... That's what your missing. I have 86 sq feet of canopy getting prime light intensity, and I'm only using 2-600s

edit: and even the 16 sq feet set up horizontally there are big swings in light intensity from the center of the canopy directly under the bulb to the outsides towards the walls.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 3, 2013)

im missing soo much! once i figure out my ladies a bit better, im re mapping my setup, air intake/out up top, and vert baby


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Instead of 16 square feet of canopy space I have 43..... That's what your missing. I have 86 sq feet of canopy getting prime light intensity, and I'm only using 2-600s edit: and even the 16 sq feet set up horizontally there are big swings in light intensity from the center of the canopy directly under the bulb to the outsides towards the walls.


 I see two math issues arise..the first is having a significant decrease in canopy depth right? Also, buds growing radially actually lose canopy space as they grow toward the bulb? I am just curious I have only heard people talk about it. Can u pull 3x more?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Not much depth but from good intensity the nugs get pretty solid. The screen is there to keep the plants from growing into the light.
we shall see what I pull.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Not much depth but from good intensity the nugs get pretty solid. The screen is there to keep the plants from growing into the light. we shall see what I pull.


 The plants spin around?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Think about it.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Think about it.


 I dont know how the plants are trained or placed. My guess is no, but I also think in 3 dimensions. Actually, I think you just want a bunch of complements on building a box. Think about this 2.5 times the canopy space and 50% less depth is a wash.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Can you see the pictures?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

I grow near the same way (sorta not really) and I use a screen to hold the plants back from the light... keeping my giant canopy intact (as much as possible anyways). The problem I've noticed with my grows is that the stuff around the light whoops the stuff below... if I got that light mover action going in my grow I'm sure just that would increase yeild by 50%. I think by going vertical in a small space I have increased about 100% over the same space growing horizontally. That would be 3x's the yeild over flat in my closet. And if I had something that rotated like whodat has I'd be able to use all 360 degrees... as of now I use maybe 270 so I can access the plants. With that I would for sure be capable of tripling the horizontal grow in my space.

That's what's up with my closet... I'm sure it's going to be nearly the same type of thing in this set up. If one has I small yet tall space I think vertical is the way to go. Yo yo lights and spinners just make it that much better.

EDIT: I think you just like going around and being a fuck tard.  Always fun to play the talk shit in my edits game.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah I understand all that jig, but whats the point?


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Can you see the pictures?


 I can but it doesn't look done because I dont know what done looks like. It is not as if that wouldn't be beneficial or difficult to engineer. Think about it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Well Im just not skilled enough to do that then. I dont need my plants to spin around lol even if I had the space.... Not logical imo.


----------



## TheSnake (Jun 3, 2013)

lol what in the fuck is that contraption!? jesus. shit just got real.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

I cant believe my thread is tuneless!!! 

heres something fun.... some "fake" punk rock lol elbow nudging mr jig over there. Just messin
[video=youtube;47gJSKGeRuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47gJSKGeRuc[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

TheSnake said:


> lol what in the fuck is that contraption!? jesus. shit just got real.



hahaha,,,


​


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Well Im just not skilled enough to do that then. I dont need my plants to spin around lol even if I had the space.... Not logical imo.


 It wasn't a suggestion...it was an honest question and an answer would have been nice. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

OH SHIT.... my neighbor just yelled up and asked if I was ok cuz I laughed so hard. HAHAHA...

Shit did just get real. Woo-ha.

[youtube]crdz9rGoRJY[/youtube]

And I know you weren't really asking... but I answer your question with a question. What's the point of jacking off?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> I can but it doesn't look done because I dont know what done looks like. It is not as if that wouldn't be beneficial or difficult to engineer. Think about it.



Sorry but wheres the question? I do enjoy helping when I can, but... fuck it.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

Do the plants spin?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

Did some investigating on my own. Turns out these are the first 22 words posted in this thread.



whodatnation said:


> Well here is my latest creation. Its a 360* vert scrog, on a hazy susan (*the spinning deck the plants sit on*)​


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> I dont know how the plants are trained or placed. My guess is no, but I also think in 3 dimensions. Actually, I think you just want a bunch of complements on building a box. Think about this 2.5 times the canopy space and 50% less depth is a wash.....


wellll...give a complement,and enjoy the show.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

edit:::::::: been smoking on this bluepit and ?pxsb,,, crunching some tea numbers and getting confused... good times.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> Do the plants spin?



Yes and no. The deck they are on (the hazy susan) spins around,,, but the plants themselves do not spin around. I may have taken your question wrong because of the wording, and thought you were out for static. If so, my apologies.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha, just noticed the bull horn stalk actually kinda looks like bull horns... If not smoke another bowl.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

Nah I see it bro, maybe you just have to be on our level


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2013)

I was lucky enough to sneak in Whodat's backyard and discovered he is holding out on his Gravitron Grow?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Gosh thanks for spilling the Higgs stew you big jerk! I was saving that for my 420th journal.... Now what do I do  my set-up is so lame and stupid. Milkshake land here I come.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yes and no. The deck they are on (the hazy susan) spins around,,, but the plants themselves do not spin around. I may have taken your question wrong because of the wording, and thought you were out for static. If so, my apologies.


 Honest mistake, I appreciate the apology but no big deal. Sorry, if I was an asshole. I will check your status in a week or two to see it as it fills in. Stay safe.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Im afraid all there is going to be to look at is a wall of plant badonkadonk... In this case, if you can see ANYTHING Im doing it wrong lol


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im afraid all there is going to be to look at is a wall of plant badonkadonk... In this case, if you can see ANYTHING Im doing it wrong lol


 Badonkadonk......fuck I'll take that action. Is this pic today? Pop some co2 and just let go.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

Knowing you whodat, you'll have a hatch cut in the top of the box so you can take pictures down into the center for bud shots.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Knowing you whodat, you'll have a hatch cut in the top of the box so you can take pictures down into the center for bud shots.




O........M.........G.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

is that the sound of a jigsaw i hear kicking up  lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

Its actually a drill with a paddle bit lol


idk now... all that sawdust would fall on my lovely plants... not sure what to do now... will ponder some more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

i'm firing my paddle bit up later on  maybe we're making different bubbles though


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

​ &#8203;I wish I was making bubble 

​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

i'm making for a friend, probably get a taste but either way it'll be fun


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

Did you break out the shop vac yet and start drilling?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Did you break out the shop vac yet and start drilling?



Iv been busy with other stuff today. Irrigating the garden, planted more beans, building forms to cast concrete footings, got a bale of hay for the donkeys, de-nailed some lumber. Gotta weed and patch the melon patch, transplant all the melons, transplant all my ganja babies, water the ladies and brew some tea, tinker with and adjust the light mover... Then I got some fencing that needs work and a new fence to be built across the back pasture. Always some landscaping and lawn work that needs to be done, need to build and install some gutters from old sheet metal so I can collect allot more rain water,,,,, I know theres more just cant think of it right now...

Lunch done, back to it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

DAAAAAMN it is a busy fucking day! Man I wish I lived closer you would totally help motivate me to get more done. Thats how it was when I lived in OH near my brother, he'd call me up to work on the garden or some project. At first I'd be thinking man it hot out I don't really wanna do that, but I will cus it'll be good. Then after words your tired but its usually that good tired, and you know you got something done, or you made something new or whatever.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

Def a good tired. More fulfilling than sitting around and wasting away. Its very healthy for me mentally, I get all depressed and feel useless when I dont accomplish anything... I guess its a good thing, ha. 

That list should last a few days, or more, as other things always pop up. 

on top of all that I gotta keep up with all you good people on riu 

Anywho, back to it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 4, 2013)

wtf took me so long to get here?! I feel like I'm a tad late to the party.

It's that damned ?p I've been smoking on! heh heh. . .


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

I though you were here the whole time  it must be that damnd ?p!
glad you made it!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

Apparently I need to try all this damned ?p!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 4, 2013)

It is some stoney ass shyt, I will say. One of the frostier strains I've grown fo sho! And the high lasts long time. Me rikey!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

Not a bad pic... The plants seem happy.




Other side.
bull horn






Space Bubble




More Bull 








Heres some outside pics from today.
Toms hitting their stride.











Cucumber is loving life.









Pink eye purple hull peas along the fence... These are good eating right here.













Melons are finally in the ground. Honey dew, honey rock, and sugar baby.
Bush beans on the outsides of the patch.









Sweet corn,,, coming up and looks like I got a good stand  double planted rows.











I threw this determinate early girl in the round bed, topped off with more compost and old hay for mulch. All this hay is really going to help the soil retain moisture and keep them roots and microbes cool.









H for habanero 









These wild black berries on the way to my outdoor ladies are really good. Its nice to stop for a fresh tasty snack.











These are doing well  One brach of one is confused throwing out single blades... 







Node spacing on this looks really nice. Either stretching from high heat, or flowering.... Probably flowering?.?.?.?.?.?.... I hope she dosn't end up flowering then to veg then back to flower,,,errrr that would suck.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking awesome man, I love the veggy garden! Are those peas a sweet sugar snap type of pea, I love fresh or cooked peas. Those Toms really did take off since the last pics. Obviously your ganja girls looks great as well .


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2013)

Garden looking great bro, those berries look so juicy! How is the humidity out there by you Whodat?

Not sure if your outdoor plant started inside or was planted from seed outside? If inside and it was veggin, it will most likely start to flower first and then reveg! It happens all the time when I take something vegging inside to outside!

Peace

FM


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazing! May your Harvest plenish you and your fam like an s.o.b.! Those berries look frickin deeelish! Inspiration at its best here @ RIU! Thank yall! subbing


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Looking awesome man, I love the veggy garden! Are those peas a sweet sugar snap type of pea, I love fresh or cooked peas. Those Toms really did take off since the last pics. Obviously your ganja girls looks great as well .


Thanks tc, those are summer peas, so no, not like the sugar snap. They grow in a long thin pod that turns purple when its ready to harvest and the peas have pinky eyes,,, lol....
Great for canning, can go in the freezer too.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Garden looking great bro, those berries look so juicy! How is the humidity out there by you Whodat?
> 
> Not sure if your outdoor plant started inside or was planted from seed outside? If inside and it was veggin, it will most likely start to flower first and then reveg! It happens all the time when I take something vegging inside to outside!
> 
> ...



Thanks fam, those berries were delish, soon as I took the pic I ate all of them in one bite  I havn't really kept an eye on outside humidity,,, I guess we average around 60% but the mornings can be a bit foggy raising it through the roof. It was started inside then brought outside,,, so how long does all that usually take for it to go back to normal? Is it fucked? probably going to herm out eh? Im new to this 



Xub420 said:


> Amazing! May your Harvest plenish you and your fam like an s.o.b.! Those berries look frickin deeelish! Inspiration at its best here @ RIU! Thank yall! subbing


Thank you, Xub  Welcome.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2013)

It will be fine, may take some time for it but just be patient and it will adapt to its new environment and re-veg. When it does, it will explode. Were the berries sweet or bitter?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweet  with a hint of bitter. Why? you some berry expert??? am I eating delicious poison? 

Thanks for the info. I got nothin but time.... for that bitch anyways lol My indoor ladies need to hurry up!!! day 5 12/12


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2013)

ha,day 5..shh 77 more to go..haha,should be some good smoke by then,even if ya knock off 14 days.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

genuity said:


> ha,day 5..shh 77 more to go..haha,should be some good smoke by then,even if ya knock off 14 days.


I can just tell its going to be dank, they are growing like crazy.



updizzle in a mizzle...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

Smoke somphin!
?p x SB#2






Gotta keep these unruly ladies in check. Training time, long twist ties are as great as sliced bread. 





space bubble 





I kinda found a way to get pics of the plants. Gotta wait for the light to move up and put the cam lens through the screen.


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2013)

man them plants be looking fine,space bubble




>>>is a thick gal.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2013)

That screen is gonna be soo full!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2013)

Did you already mention the distance the lights travel up n down?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

say whaaaaaat?!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

genuity said:


> man them plants be looking fine,space bubble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   A thick gal with a big badonkadonk... Just looking at her, I can see some real nice colas in her future.




Thundercat said:


> That screen is gonna be soo full!



I know!!!




supchaka said:


> Did you already mention the distance the lights travel up n down?


No I didn't and I haven't measured it either  I'll do that,,, but off the top of my head Id say 18"-24". I may decide to upgrade my cabs next grow by making them taller. That would utilize the whole system much much better... I think its the next logical step  I could be doing 70 sq feet of screen space in each box thats only 4x4, thats like an 8x8 covered by 1-600. No the canopy isn't as deep, like mentioned before, but at that point I dont think it matters,,, If I do my job the screen will be drenched in buds


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm a bit behind, but just saw my favorite line for the thread. If you can see Anything, you're doing it wrong. haha. nice


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2013)

can you remind me in stupid non diy persons speakiolingo about how you got a vertical light to move....well, vertically?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

Light rail with motor. Its mounted on top of the boxes on its own frame. I drilled a hole just big enough for the cord to slide through and did all the wiring to the box/lamp socket after that. So the cords are attached at a fixed point on the rail motor... So it pulls one up as its letting the other down,,, I jellied up the parts of the cord that have to slide through anything (a eye hook and the plywood). The light pulls up with very little resistance, that was my main concern for the system but a bulb and lamp socket/box arnt that heavy at all! I hope that helps.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

Well Iv figured out the next set-up over a few bowls. Complete new build, same concept, wider and taller boxes (getting that ac out from between them), so that opens me up for the double decker hazy suzan,,, oh yeah buddy.... Its gonna be tight 

Also, going to line the insides with highly reflective fire proof cement board. No more mods after that! I hope.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2013)

It's never ending man, don't act like it is. I think we're alike in that we are always thinking of what can I change next time to go bigger better cooler easier more bitchener! I still got the supchakatron on the back burner, scrapping out my last grow really fucked me time wise though. I've had no surplus bud for like 4 months it seems.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2013)

Watching and learning.

I may not be posting much, but I am always here.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you for watching bill  

Chaka,,, I know. That cement board will stop me from making any mods for a while and give me time to brainstorm upgrades and turn it into a new system... After this I need to stop though lol.

And I measured the distance, it moves 20" from one end to the other, add the 12" for the bulb and a few for the box its on and its covering 3 feet.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 6, 2013)

Trying to catch up with you guys is crazy. But here it goes.....



whodatnation said:


> Not much depth but from good intensity the nugs get pretty solid. The screen is there to keep the plants from growing into the light.
> we shall see what I pull.


Stop being so modest man. You did well last time. 



burgertime2010 said:


> It wasn't a suggestion...it was an honest question and an answer would have been nice. Thanks for nothing.


Who is probably one of more helpful people I've met on the boards. Don't worry Don, Jig, DST, TLD, fuck I know I'm forgetting others. 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I was lucky enough to sneak in Whodat's backyard and discovered he is holding out on his Gravitron Grow?
> 
> View attachment 2684949


Fam. This shit had me on the damn floor. hahahah.



Thundercat said:


> Apparently I need to try all this damned ?p!


Agreed TC. I'm still waiting on some from a mutual friend of ours. hint hint twin.



jigfresh said:


> I'm a bit behind, but just saw my favorite line for the thread. If you can see Anything, you're doing it wrong. haha. nice


Sounds like my last grow. Couldn't see a damn thing other than the 4-6 inches above the airpots. lol.



supchaka said:


> It's never ending man, don't act like it is. I think we're alike in that we are always thinking of what can I change next time to go bigger better cooler easier more bitchener! I still got the supchakatron on the back burner, scrapping out my last grow really fucked me time wise though. I've had no surplus bud for like 4 months it seems.


Fuck at least everyone else's improvements are working out. I have recently abandoned my gravity fed reservoir for the time being. I basically just need a garden hose running from my reservoir with a valve. Fuck my solution. Damn I need another joint with all this brilliant thinking I'm doing. (sarcasm...maybe...shit...idk)


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for catching up bro, and the kind words.
keep on tinkering and use that imagination, you'll get somewhere! 
Like Chaka said "go bigger better cooler easier more bitchener!"


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

Super concentrate tea for the veggie garden, will be diluting this into 100 gallons of collected rain water. Gonna give it to the toms as a foliar too. 
Only a gallon of h2o in a 5gal bucket and she still overfoaming! The bubbles are strong with this one  Even the foam spillage is DARK.





This is a little gross even to me,,, not gross enough to keep my hands and nose out of it  Im a strange fella.






All the mite talk in the 600 scared me so much I pissed in this jug  nah, just a bit of the home remedy preventative spray.





The babies. I didnt amend this native soil enough, is a bit sandy and heavy for a babies taste... More castings needed. I dont like using peat because of the environmental impact. I shall build a airy compost,,, coco isn't out of the question at all.
Twist ties ftw!




Ladies...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

How effective is your piss to bugs? Damn that tea is super concentrated, can I do dabs of it? Nice seedlings, always good shit here bro!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> How effective is your piss to bugs? Damn that tea is super concentrated, can I do dabs of it? Nice seedlings, always good shit here bro!!!
> 
> Peace
> FM



The piss works well. Its actually cloves, cinnamon, lemon juice, orang peel (left out the orang this time,,, the grocery had shit for oranges), and apple cider vinegar. I'll add some biodegradable dish soap later today and apply. I also spray everywhere outside the boxes and outside the building. Its worked so far and Iv been using it for a few years. I get bugs when I stop using it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone notice something in this pic?





Its wild how things happen exactly when you need them to.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 7, 2013)

I see foamy ass tea, and a pair of pink panties hiding under your gloves on the shelf .


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2013)

me no see......but them pics be looking good anyway.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

It it was a snake it woulda bit both of ya!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

I give up what?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I give up what?



no one likes a quitter  If it was an elephant it would have stepped on ya!

I'll let you know at the end of the day,,, Im sure someone will see it though


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

Ohhhh the fortune cookie paper on the floor next too the shoelaces?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Ohhhh the fortune cookie paper on the floor next too the shoelaces?



Ding ding ding!!! haha, nope.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

Whodat do you see Waldo?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Im a waldo pro,,, dont fuks wit me! 


Waldo is the shiz!


edit: hes standing next to the baker, duh!





I cant find waldo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

And I cant find whats hiding in your tea pic....

Dude I am a closet Waldo fan, I have a fucking blast looking for Waldo when I am blazed!

Peace

FM


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Anyone notice something in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats in the brown bin...old porno mags?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

I think its an A/C unit that he uses to import China White with or his sock puppet on the shelf


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> And I cant find whats hiding in your tea pic....
> 
> Dude I am a closet Waldo fan, I have a fucking blast looking for Waldo when I am blazed!
> 
> ...



Waldo FTW!!!!!!!



genuity said:


> whats in the brown bin...old porno mags?


No G, thats so 20 years ago,,, theres this thing called the internet nowadays, its pretty cool.


If it was a gorilla it would have had a meal, digested it and pooped it out then thown it on you by now!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think its an A/C unit that he uses to import China White with or his sock puppet on the shelf



Aww shit you snuck that in. I guess you wouldn't have gotten pooped on.

Yes, something came up and I have a 12k btu ac now. The ghetto fabulous diy could not handle the first real onslaught of summer heat... and its only going to get hotter. 
Cutting a hole for it right now, should be done soon.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah ok I saw the AC just didn't realize it was a new one I guess. NIce though, I've been seriously considering air conditioning my basement as crazy as that sounds.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

That does sound crazy, if your not growing in it,,, or running a bakery. 


I thought people would notice that sticker on it,,, no used ac has that sticker.  cooling is effectively taken care of.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

Do I win a dream vacation for guessing correctly?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2013)

I motivated you to up your cooling game with how overkill my little room is huh


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Do I win a dream vacation for guessing correctly?


Sure why not.


supchaka said:


> I motivated you to up your cooling game with how overkill my little room is huh


I think my plants dealing with high temps already and only going to get worse inspired me the most. but yeah you too!


----------



## Nizza (Jun 7, 2013)

hey brother whodat. love the setup engineering. Hope u use silica as it helps heat tolerance!! ill be watching this thread haha wish the best


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

OMG the pictures were arranged in the order I loaded them  This has never happened,,, made everything so much easier. 

This beauty popped up in last years compost area. No head developing though lol Its really nice to look at, to me at least, its a great example of what plants can do with no attention from people. I have done NOTHING for this plant,,,,, except today I gave it some tea 


LMAO so thats where my lighter went! lol found it.






TEA!!!!!










I was going to take an update break tonight,,, but its day 7 ~12/12! gotta have one lol.
Heading out to take pics after a meal.

As always, thanks for stopping by.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

<<<<<< new location  Dude where is he! 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Whodat do you see Waldo?
> 
> View attachment 2689381


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 7, 2013)

how did i miss this? subbed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey bro so that 5 gallon bucket of your concentrated tea was for both those barrels??? Your hand in the pic really gives the size of that beast, damn! Nice work bro very impressive!

As far as Waldo, I will give you a hint, he is wearing something with red and white, lol smoke another bowl and keep looking!


----------



## MudDuck (Jun 7, 2013)

Got any veggie porn dude?


Juan Canary melon



Clockwise starting at hex red pot: Golden Hops (very strong rhizome), Silvery Fir Tree cherry tomato, Cherokee Purple tomato, Henderson's Pink Ponderosa tomato


More heirloom tomatoes and carrots that just popped



My completed and planted A-frame with drip line


And a shot of my amendment 64 compatible outdoor Mr. Nice Guy pulled out after 2 days of darkness while I was guerrilla gardening in boulder creek canyon.
Who, these were the giant fuckers in the veg tent. This is the only one I didn't weave into a scrog screen when I put em into flower. I broke a bunch of branches off in the process of freeing the others from the screen but oh well. Lease timing and landlord issues suggest that I shouldn't have anything inside right now. I built a 6ft 'privacy fence' for $40 from Home Depot in the backyard. About the cost of 30 days of lamp light. I converted my veg tent into a dark room that sits inside my ghetto ass shed. I just shuffle em in and out each day since I'm already 2 weeks+ into flower.

I just finished popping some clones that I intend to run fully outdoors to see if I can beat the frost. (I'm about 2 weeks late I figure)


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey bro so that 5 gallon bucket of your concentrated tea was for both those barrels??? Your hand in the pic really gives the size of that beast, damn! Nice work bro very impressive!
> 
> As far as Waldo, I will give you a hint, he is wearing something with red and white, lol smoke another bowl and keep looking!


Aint nobody got time fa dat! 
Yeah that ONE gallon of concentrate was for the two 55 gallon barrels. I will make it stronger as the plants age. Im gonna make a special batch just for the toms next week  I want everything to explode! 



1itsme said:


> how did i miss this? subbed.


Welcome  Thanks.



MudDuck said:


> Got any veggie porn dude?
> 
> View attachment 2690251
> Juan Canary melon
> ...




All looks bad ass duck  Good to hear you found a nice spot to grow at! Is the mr nice the one of yours that takes forever? I hope not! Always good to hear from ya bro.

Heres you damned pr0n you dirty pr0naholic!


whodatnation said:


> OMG the pictures were arranged in the order I loaded them  This has never happened,,, made everything so much easier.
> 
> This beauty popped up in last years compost area. No head developing though lol Its really nice to look at, to me at least, its a great example of what plants can do with no attention from people. I have done NOTHING for this plant,,,,, except today I gave it some tea
> 
> ...


----------



## MudDuck (Jun 7, 2013)

Ain't nothing poking out of yer dry dirt yet or what?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

MudDuck said:


> Ain't nothing poking out of yer dry dirt yet or what?




Does not compute  I did just speed smoke a bowl though  thats when you smoke a bowl as fast as you can lol


----------



## MudDuck (Jun 7, 2013)

Just talking shit at the lack of veggie pics d00der. I figured you'd be eating tomatoes by now.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

MudDuck said:


> Just talking shit at the lack of veggie pics d00der. I figured you'd be eating tomatoes by now.


Hahah, I see.

I dont think your in the position to talk shit  I'll send you some onions and garlic, Im eating on those lol Your right though, if I was on top of my game I would be eating some right now. This is going to take me a few more years to even get in a real growing rhythm. I cant wait for that.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Im going out on the town getting crazy tonight!


(Im actually going to the lil building to do some cleaning while I get high.... As opposed to getting high while I do some cleaning)


Later.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol have a blast "out on the town", I was in my room all night too. That cabbage is huge!


----------



## Chrisharris (Jun 8, 2013)

Great work you did out there buddy...certainly impressive..thanks for sharing..


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> <<<<<< new location  Dude where is he!


right next to the guy in blue...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lol have a blast "out on the town", I was in my room all night too. That cabbage is huge!



Dude it got crazy! I had a milkshake, and smoked a few bowls, and and and, then I crashed. Boy Im really feeling it this morning  
Its actually nice waking up not feeling like shit every morning.




Chrisharris said:


> Great work you did out there buddy...certainly impressive..thanks for sharing..


Thank you chris.



genuity said:


> right next to the guy in blue...


Waldo and I have a love hate relationship... Hes always syaing "Hey, I got these bowls of dank packed come smoke!" Im like "awesome, where are you?" ~~" next to the guy in blue" ~~"fuck you waldo"


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2013)

haha,good shit whodat...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Its the weekend (not that it makes any difference to me) what is everyone up to? As usual I got tons of shit to do, but have taken it very easy this morning... Coffee, super healthy cereal, danky dank, and classical music lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/336456-10-blueberry-kush-just-started.html


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365038-who-dat-6-strains.html


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/374506-sour-diesel.html


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393097-new-4-400w-room-co2.html


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/597139-whodat-back.html


https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/662512-flying-circus.html





My portfolio, lol HIRE ME!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2013)

Thats basically what I told Sin City seeds when I asked about testing strains for them man. I told that kid I was at the cup with about testing, and he got kinda pissy cus he wanted to do the same thing and I had never heard of SCS before the cup. When we were there he was talking to the guys at the SCS tent and trying to get them to let him test for them, and they kept kind of blowing him off (the cup was not the place to have that conversation I don't think). Anyway I told him about the conversation I had, and sharing my journal and grow experiance with the guy and that I thought my active journal, and obvious online presence was one of the reasons they sent me beans. Sooo anyway what I'm saying is I think it looks like a nice resume', and I think any one needing a grower would be lucky to snatch you up!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds like a great setup to me, testing for a seeddd company. My idea of the perfect job...getting paid to grow the plant I love. Where do I sign up?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

IDK if you get paid for testing? Dont think so... I get paid to grow the plants I love, but I only get a check every three months or so haha.


BB, need any testing done?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 8, 2013)

You're probably right. I was mostly referring to getting paid for growing. What's the check like if you don't mind me asking? PM me if need be.

Yea guys does BB need any testing done?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Its enough to continue living.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 8, 2013)

That's the important part.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/336456-10-blueberry-kush-just-started.html
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365038-who-dat-6-strains.html
> ...


Your hired, now get your ass to Cali! Where did you get that Sour D from???


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Clone from some unmemorable club in denver, twas dank


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Clone from some unmemorable club in denver, twas dank


Fuck man I was hoping it was a seed, I love the Diesel!!! Especially when it tastes like I am huffing exhaust at a gas station! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Nothing beats the real thing! Huffing diesel at the station that is lol.






WTF? did I not post that update last night???? featuring frost bot?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

I coulda swore I posted this fuker last night!?!?!

"I am frostbot, here to make your nipples hard" lol
This thing can really bump out the cold air  so happy






Day 7~ 12/12


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2013)

oh yea,that big frostbot,is def gonna help in the hot times....portfolio,looking hella good.as is the plants


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome man, hot air good bye! 

No I am not getting payed to test, I got $160 worth of seeds for free so I'm not complaining. As far as testing goes smooth the only way to know is to ask, the guy at SCS told me he gets 3-4 emails or calls a day about it. I'd email some companies your interested in using their gear, and make sure to reference your experience and what you can do to show off their stuff!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll have to go through more of this stock given to me by friends,,, and I only wanna test for BB lmao
Id also like to do more work on some of the beans I made.



Check this out!
Worm spikes!
http://www.garden.org/regional/report/arch/inmygarden/3430






One in each bed sounds nice  although, why not just bury the food in the ground? Why the tube?
edit: I guss you can get deeper with the tube.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

How are the temps now?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> How are the temps now?



However I want them to be  c.o.n.t.r.o.l.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 8, 2013)

look into mini splits when things get more serious inside whodat! i do a/c and if you know someone its relatively cheap to install if you know someone and you save energy! also they make heat pump +ac units if you want to do a greenhouse and you wanna heat it

by the way i admire your work im "subbed" lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Nizza said:


> look into mini splits when things get more serious inside whodat! i do a/c and if you know someone its relatively cheap to install if you know someone and you save energy! also they make heat pump +ac units if you want to do a greenhouse and you wanna heat it



Thanks Nizza  trust me, next SERIOUS room I build will be sealed with co2 and have a minisplit. And no greenhouses for me,, too much plastic for my taste and glass ones are $$$.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 8, 2013)

just thinking.. do you keep a list of cool idea things like that worm tube! i would love to know any advice you have on gardening and or ganja growing, little secrets, or links or anything . just really good stuff you know what i mean? you have a lot of coooool stuff goin on..


----------



## Nizza (Jun 8, 2013)

Dont let anyone pork you on the A/c install i swear the labor should be >~1000$ if its a medium one. . unless you do it yourself then you just need the equipment, if you know what to do. 
I hope all goes well man, those systems keep getting cheaper and cheaper we bought ours for 400$ i think and it does a small office room really nicely probaly 15x30


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

I keep all my lil ideas I'm by lil brain lol I prett much post about everything I do. I get allot of ideas from just knowing a little about allot, I guess. I enjoy creating and try to do it as often as I can. Thanks for the kind words.

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2013)

way to live right there^^^ take others words read between lines, apply logic and improve and then fit to your needs. you're nailing your grows each time it gets real interesting when your tweaking them though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> way to live right there^^^ take others words read between lines, apply logic and improve and then fit to your needs. you're nailing your grows each time it gets real interesting when your tweaking them though.




Thanks don  
#tweak life!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 9, 2013)

Twin I need to get on your level man with the A/C. That may be my next purchase so I can assure temps in the summer months coming. However, it'll probably have to wait for until I have some funds maybe after this harvest comes in.

I really like the ingenuity with the worm stakes too mane. Right on!!! I wish I had some outdoor space like that. It would be awesome. #alldayinthegarden



Thundercat said:


> Awesome man, hot air good bye!
> 
> No I am not getting payed to test, I got $160 worth of seeds for free so I'm not complaining. As far as testing goes smooth the only way to know is to ask, the guy at SCS told me he gets 3-4 emails or calls a day about it. I'd email some companies your interested in using their gear, and make sure to reference your experience and what you can do to show off their stuff!


Thanks TC for the heads up. I just don't know anybody yet really so it's hard to get an "in" with someone you know? I've definitely enjoyed working with the BB strains I have. It's really interesting especially since I battle with temps quite a bit. I don't know if a breeder or seed company would think my work this far warrants free seeds though. I would definitely like to test for BB. And after looking over Gage Genetics I wouldn't mind testing their's either. Do I just email them from their website's and provide a link to my grows? If that's the case I should probably see if I can pick up some more people subbing. lol. I need to post more!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

Its gonna be cooling down by the time you harvest! Pick up some side work fuk cut some grass or wash some cars take that buy an ac then your more likely to get a bitching harvest thus making everything better 


Yeah bro, just build up your resume' (journals haha) and link them, great idea!


I think I'll take a break next summer though. Grow all this summer, fall, winter, and spring then cool off for a little... Hopefully by then I'll have some $$$ saved up and I can focus on a legit business. When I eventually run out of funds because I sank it all into the legit biz I'll pick up growing pot again lol


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 9, 2013)

Idk man it stays pretty warm during the summer. I don't really have a lot of time for side work. Although I suppose I'm "wasting" some posting and reading through the journals...haha. I've seen some of those portable A/C's for like $270 new. Maybe I can find one cheaper on craigslist or something. Mmmmm next research project. I'm gonna be doing this for a while so an A/C is definitely worth the cash. 

I'm gonna work on my resume. lol. I just need to spend some more time in the forums and such too. 

Sounds like you got a plan in mind. What kind of business? Pot should be your legit business.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest getting a portable a/c, from what Iv read they are very inefficient, but if thats your only option then you gotta do what you gotta do.

Pot should be my legit business  
Im going to expand the garden by about 12x the size it is now, and try to sell some veggies at the market. Im also developing my tea packs, I think it will be a viable venture... Figured out how much it cost me for each gallons worth of dry mix when purchasing in very semi bulk and I def think its something I can work out! Im not going to mention more about it though,,, Id like to keep "whodat" separate from that for sure.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 9, 2013)

Yea they aren't. a 5k btu uses 580W so about $23 a month for it to run but it should cut down on the central ac usage. I keep it around 78F when lights are off or not growing....(<---not growing...yea right...lol). I can pick up a used one for $175. 

That's actually what I want to do, make growing my legit business. Needs start up cash though. Working on that. Yea I hear you on the keeping personal and business separate. Plus I wouldn't want you to over-share and lose a competitive edge. I like the idea though. Good shit. hah.

My neighbors grow habanero peppers and make salsa and sell it at a fresh market. I should ask them what kinda money they make from it. I could easily do that. Maybe I could grow for them. My pops has some killer habanero's he grows. I've been growing those fuckers for years, among other peppers of course, tomatoes, and cucumbers. Thanks for the idea Twin (previous post on side money).


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2013)

walmart has new 5,000 btu window a/c's for $99.84.  cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

[email protected]

Found this lil fella, hes pretty cool. 







Jardin time... Its always jardin time!


cucumbers are taking off 








Beef steak toms getting serious. No fruit yet but some great blooms,,, these may produce well 








Early girl,,, plenty of blooms.





Squash and bush beens.




Melons and bush beans.






Sweet corn.





All cleaned up. They should get more tea on  day.







Later!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

2 Words...oh my!!!! 


+rep


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2013)

same for me too,man of many talents...that whodat is.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2013)

that's what we call a tree frog and they are abundant...great for eating small flying insects. Your garden is coming along very nicely. Have you considered a high tunnel for year round growing?  cof


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2013)

Awesome man, looks like all those plants have doubled in size sine the tea dose the other day!

I would love to do something like this some day, if I can get my hands on a backhoe for a weekend!





http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=1MXYpKZI8glZIM&tbnid=Sl7_wadtOQgq-M:&ved=0CAgQjRwwAA&url=http://www.roperld.com/science/solargreenhouses.htm&ei=Lzu1UZWPKoWMyAHjhoCgBA&psig=AFQjCNFxtUd3OnGg_iP3AoL1-uWx-hWw_g&ust=1370918063768041


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Awesome man, looks like all those plants have doubled in size sine the tea dose the other day!
> 
> I would love to do something like this some day, if I can get my hands on a backhoe for a weekend!
> 
> ...




Thanks bro!
I cant see the link? fix dat!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2013)

Try this http://www.motherearthnews.com/~/media/Images/MEN/Editorial/Articles/Magazine%20Articles/2004/02-01/Earth-sheltered%20Greenhouse/202-082-01.jpg


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

That does look awesome. I really like earthed in structures, verry efficient. Adobe is excellent. I'd love to live in something like that.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2013)

Ya I've always thought so.. I really like the earthship home designs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

shit your next thread is going to be called down at the farm. nice frog man lol. gardens going to be great this summer man.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up cof. TC that greenhouse design is saaawweeeet. I really wish I had the ability to grow outdoors. It'd make life so much easier. Them veggies are looking good Who.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit your next thread is going to be called down at the farm. nice frog man lol. gardens going to be great this summer man.



haha, well theres allot more going on outside. Me thinks the next thread will be flying circus 2.0

thanks everyone.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 10, 2013)

hey whodat, just looking over your setup. I know your the man and you have some kickass ideas, and im not trying to "Change" anything because your grows are excellent, and i think you did a great f'in job. The only thing i could suggest for you is how i set up my floor. I Put a bunch of holes in the floor with the intake as low as possible going under it with an air filter. the filter has a diffuser on it and the floor is about 1' above this filter diffuser box(made with cardboard and tape and home depot sheet metal). the exhaust is opposite that hole at the top. if you end up going with air pots what this does is helps air get up through your root zone and makes the plants more vigorous, hope I could help!! 
oh yeah and also some people just use an oscillating fan and suspend the air pots with pvc and straps and build a rigid frame for the plants to hang from it a little off the floor


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks nizza. When I first built these boxes I had a floor like that in mind actually but decided against it for the extra head room. These boxes were meant for a horizontal set-up in the beginning but one thing let to another and I went the vert rout. 
Iv thought about having airstones in pots before  but man things are complicated enough for now lol Im gonna hold off on it for a while.


Thanks for the idea/suggestion/thoughts, always appreciated. To you folks creeping out there, I wouldn't be where Im at if I wasn't accepting of constructive criticism and open to new ideas and new thinking please holla if you got something to say. Hope I dont come across as otherwise... 

Anyway, got nice and baked then did the lawn, thats a job in itself lol 


Oh, brushed up agains a bullhorn,,,, smells like a big bag O' dank already  nice. (day 10~ 12/12)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 10, 2013)

Airstones in pots, you say...
... hmmm...
SWIPED!
Thanks for the idea!

No, but it is a good one.
Would help make sure it could never get bogged up with too much water, and provide lots of fresh air to the root zone...
... cool ...


----------



## Nizza (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ but why spend the electricity on an air pump when you can direct air through the medium with an air hockey like floor, with an intake below it and exhaust above?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

Then we wouldn't have to have an air hokey floor  The air hokey floor does have other +s though, like even air dispersion. I would actually do both lol why not! My boxes are gonna end up like swiss army knives with all these different parts and pieces.

edit: with the tall boxes may as well line all four corners vertically with 4" ducting with holes punched in along the way  


editedit: but then again Im tired as it is,,, I'll get to it eventually... maybe.

Din time after a good long day.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

Can someone tell me WTF this is all about? Soooo cool, but why do this? haha

[video=youtube;ZHqoNiQ2e10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHqoNiQ2e10[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

A lil bit late but whats going on WhoDat?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Can someone tell me WTF this is all about? Soooo cool, but why do this? haha
> 
> [video=youtube;ZHqoNiQ2e10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHqoNiQ2e10[/video]


Its a "redneck" thing(no offense) but they do it close to where im from, and im like why the fuck would you race a tractor, riding lawnmower or lawn equipment.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

what in the very fuck did i just watch? drag tractor racing ?! makes me think of the bit in happy gilmore where his gf supes up his lawnmower


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2013)

That was "The Water Boy":


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what in the very fuck did i just watch? drag tractor racing ?! makes me think of the bit in happy gilmore where his gf supes up his lawnmower


You've watched it!
You can't "un-watch" it!!

[video=youtube_share;wF_VNyhywb8]http://youtu.be/wF_VNyhywb8[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

lol good spot ! i wondered why i couldn't find the youtube of the scene lol. and that RC is mental


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Its a "redneck" thing(no offense) but they do it close to where im from, and im like why the fuck would you race a tractor, riding lawnmower or lawn equipment.


Its not even a tractor! It has no use except being american by burning tons of fuel for no reason! It does NOTHING useful!! except making a few jobs but these days there are plenty of other useful areas that are begging for workers. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> what in the very fuck did i just watch? drag tractor racing ?! makes me think of the bit in happy gilmore where his gf supes up his lawnmower





DoobieBrother said:


> That was "The Water Boy":



Happy gilmore, billy madison, waterboy, whatever its all the same... Adam Snadler being mental. Nothing against they guy,,, but real actors can play many rolls, but he got PAID for being an idiot so right on lol What am I talking about I like those movies hahaha aint had no coffee or ganjaliciouse yet!



DoobieBrother said:


> You've watched it!
> You can't "un-watch" it!!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;wF_VNyhywb8]http://youtu.be/wF_VNyhywb8[/video]



Im, Im, uhhhhh,,,, okay. ahahaha



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol good spot ! i wondered why i couldn't find the youtube of the scene lol. and that RC is mental


howdy doodie Don and crew


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2013)

haha,playing with the bulls horns are ya....brave man you are


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2013)

Why build that tractor thing? The same reason we do everything in the good ol USA. Because we can!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

jesus you can only imagine the horror of about .5 seconds later from that picture.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice pic G. I know where I wouldn't want to be standing .5 sec from when that picture was taken. The second floor balcony would be a good place to watch that scene play out though. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

Holy hell what have I missed in here! 

Shit's looking good whodat, you are an inspiration to me bro, keep up the good work. 

Maybe someday we can collaborate and really show them whats up 

Oh and tractor pulls are awesome! I go to them every year lol. Yea what can I say I'm backwoods haha


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 11, 2013)

If I am smoking weed, I can watch tractor pulls and info-mercials! Doesnt really matter to me as long as I am faded! lol

Whodat you got your shit on point bro! The Flying Circus is doing more than flying right now!

Peace

FM


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh and tractor pulls are awesome! I go to them every year lol. Yea what can I say I'm backwoods haha


lol its cool I still got love for ya!



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If I am smoking weed, I can watch tractor pulls and info-mercials! Doesnt really matter to me as long as I am faded! lol
> 
> Whodat you got your shit on point bro! The Flying Circus is doing more than flying right now!
> 
> ...



lmao I thought about posting this last night because I thought it was funny,,, but ultimately I decided not to. Now that youv said that I have to post it.

I admit,,, I watched this entire video in amazement lmao yes I had canna in my system its the only way possible! The music,,, golden.


Thanks for the kind words FAM, helps keep me on point!

edit: omg I almost got sucked into it again,,, gotta wait for the drop!

[video=youtube;oPWO_C1rT34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPWO_C1rT34[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 11, 2013)

It even has the power to chop nuts! 
[video=youtube;JpqiyFPdHZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=JpqiyFPdHZ4[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

LMAO I got one of those  it worked pretty well. If I only have a little chopping to do I use the knife.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> LMAO I got one of those  it worked pretty well. If I only have a little chopping to do I use the knife.


 How are they??? any new pics?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If I am smoking weed, I can watch tractor pulls and info-mercials! Doesnt really matter to me as long as I am faded! lol
> 
> Whodat you got your shit on point bro! The Flying Circus is doing more than flying right now!
> 
> ...


LOL it's the same way for me to, that's the only way I can do half the shit my backwards ass state does. 



whodatnation said:


> lol its cool I still got love for ya!
> 
> 
> lmao I thought about posting this last night because I thought it was funny,,, but ultimately I decided not to. Now that youv said that I have to post it.
> ...


Well that's always good lol, but nah for real bro you need to get a hold of me, you got my info. I think I have some things you might be interested in 

Oh and that mower is fucking awesome! I want one lol, and you're right, it did suck me in lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2013)

I was thinking in my head that the mower would be just putting along at a brisk walking speed, but holy shit! That thing's moving pretty quick!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

You see that thing when it went down the hill doobs! 

I'd hate to be a field mouse or some shit, there would be no chance out running that thing.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 11, 2013)

Billy Mays is the fucking man despite the drug habit that ended his life. That tractor is sick. I'm a backwoods guy at heart so I can appreciate it.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 11, 2013)

I think to appreciate tractor pulls you need to be about 40. I was a kid in the sticks and we had tractor pulls and mud races, it was just a natural evolution that people would want bigger better faster. It makes perfect sense that you would strap like 5 jet engines to a frame then!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nC4ufqxWwMw]http://youtu.be/nC4ufqxWwMw[/video]

5 jet engines!
Because 6 jet engines... well... that's just _sick_!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm so excited for this grow... it is looking fookin' pheenom so far. I know, I'm still late to the party. I didn't get to get through all of it the first time when I was here. I was just peeping on the pix again...

Puffed some ?p last night, and I must say it's just getting better by the day with the cure. I really like it... I always end up with my guitar in my hand, and happy as a clam. Trying to hoard dat shit til de end!

Now back to makin some dinner.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

Three tits, thats awesome. 
Ok why not get a 3 ton ac and put five 1kw in each box then? hahaha Only thing missing from that set-up is an american flag lol



Im really glad you enjoy bobro  I let me know when you pop that ?p x BnS <<<< mmmmmm yesh!



Barrel fire and a bifter outside,,, going to ease my mind some staring into it. 
I love fia!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 11, 2013)

I will man. I think that one will be the killer. I prolly won't pop beans until fall/winter depending on how long my stash takes me. I've already got my list going, tho!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I will man. I think that one will be the killer. I prolly won't pop beans until fall/winter depending on how long my stash takes me. I've already got my list going, tho!



The smell/flavor on that mix is soo nice.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

Tea fountain! This is almost too graphic to post. 
Have had this resting in the back of my head for a while and finally got fed up with having to clean my clogged air stones all the time. Good thing is this also beats any foam back so no chance of overfoam now. I'll be fine tuning this idea fer sher.





Ladies are doing good. This is a big Bull horn  the other one is bigger with a three foot wingspan... No problem you unruly winch, Iv got plenty of ways to tie you back and more vert space to be taken.




The other one.





A "piece" of the big one. Next time I'll get her with 2 pics.





One of the space bubbles  Nice structure,,, gonna have some good colas 




Front.







Im really trying to get a shot from my perspective, its just too tight in there for the ca,era to see.





Look at all this damn room up top! Stretch bitches!






Big pit down there getting her shine on  Shes gonna be a big ring of buds, I hope they get tall enough so I can drop that 600 right in the middle 





And this piece of wood I noticed in a pile that Iv been working on,,, kinda caught my eye 






Hope you enjoyed the update.


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 11, 2013)

nice... whats that ducting in the middle for?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

cool air intake. 4"


----------



## supchaka (Jun 11, 2013)

The wood looks like a chicks torso or was that already obvious?!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

supchaka said:


> The wood looks like a chicks torso or was that already obvious?!



Thats why it caught my eye and why I kept it. I just happen to cut it like that when trimming a while back,,, I was walking by and saw it and had to do a double take lol


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 11, 2013)

It was Chaka, either that or all I see is titties as it is. I believe it is actually the latter.


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> cool air intake. 4"


is that up thru the middle of the bottom pot?


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 11, 2013)

oh lol ic now


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

Whew - made it through 26 pages! 

This is sooooo cool - how did I miss it?

Veggie garden is amazing, indoor garden is stoner-licious, tea smells like teen spirit, and that lawnmower was unbelievable!

Did you see the white puffs in the mower vid? I think those were mushroom spores (or fairy dust - same thing).

Now I want to build a bunch of cylinders 

One question - what moves? Since you're not very busy can you make a quick video? Can you set it to some Mozart and... hehe

I would say that I am speechless but I think I disproved that notion already.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2013)

Quality stuff whodat, comeing along nicely sir.


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 12, 2013)

ikr i've been trellising my plants @ my cooltube but i totaly think next grow im gonna use a screen. i would was thinking that a vert screen wouldnt have worked that well for indica doms, but that is filling out realy nicely. the vert light mover is a realy cool idea as well, my plants totaly outgrow the footprint of my 600. what diam are you using for the screen?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn whodat, that plant got a nice vah-jay-j!!!! How much does the light move up/down approx? Both lights are on a light rail correct?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

damn those cages are filling up fast.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 12, 2013)

That bull horn is fanning nicely bro. You definitely got a little head room to spare for now. Careful what you wish for on the stretch. lol. What day are you on now? I think I'm at day 16. It's looking very filled in those boxes. Ayyyeyoooo. Lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2013)

1itsme said:


> ikr i've been trellising my plants @ my cooltube but i totaly think next grow im gonna use a screen. i would was thinking that a vert screen wouldnt have worked that well for indica doms, but that is filling out realy nicely. the vert light mover is a realy cool idea as well, my plants totaly outgrow the footprint of my 600. what diam are you using for the screen?


The screen is 3 feet in diameter.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn whodat, that plant got a nice vah-jay-j!!!! How much does the light move up/down approx? Both lights are on a light rail correct?


20 inches, covering 32 including the 12" for the bulb.



Mohican said:


> Whew - made it through 26 pages!
> 
> This is sooooo cool - how did I miss it?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo. 
The decks and the lights move.... and Im very busy lol



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> That bull horn is fanning nicely bro. You definitely got a little head room to spare for now. Careful what you wish for on the stretch. lol. What day are you on now? I think I'm at day 16. It's looking very filled in those boxes. Ayyyeyoooo. Lol


Im on day 12~ 12/12


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol whodat not busy funniest thing I've read today !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I think to appreciate tractor pulls you need to be about 40. I was a kid in the sticks and we had tractor pulls and mud races, it was just a natural evolution that people would want bigger better faster. It makes perfect sense that you would strap like 5 jet engines to a frame then!


I think at 40 your brothers Caddy is what i appreciate!!!

@whodat, I like that how you got the lights to move up and down like that! SO while one is going down the other is going up correct? Very creative bro!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

When you say the decks move do you mean the whole floor in the cabinet? So all of the 5 gallon buckets and screen can spin around?

Have you seen the sideways cylinder grow where a SOG of like 200 plants are attached to the screen cylinder that constantly rolls around a light? The plants get dunked in the nutrients every time they reach the bottom of their ride.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah seen that, its a heath rob set up. Obviously ultra bad ass.
Yes, the hazy suzan spins the plants around... I can do everything from watering to training while sitting on a bucket and not getting up once.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2013)

OK - that makes way more sense! What is under the Hazy that allows it to spin? Is it a secret patent pending process or do you want to share pics?

Are you in a temperate climate or does it snow where you are? How did you get so much land? Do you have any animals like goats or chickens?

Sorry about all of the questions. I am a writer by trade and I interview people all the time so it is a habit.


Your grow is pretty badass too by the way! 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> OK - that makes way more sense! What is under the Hazy that allows it to spin? Is it a secret patent pending process or do you want to share pics?
> 
> Are you in a temperate climate or does it snow where you are? How did you get so much land? Do you have any animals like goats or chickens?
> 
> ...





haha, for the record... 
I got the hazy suzan idea from chaka. Its just 3/4" plywood cut into a 3'6" diameter circle. It rolls on four 2" ball casters (ball wheels that can swivel) and it pivots in the middle on a 1/2" lag bolt that goes through the floor. I will probably have to upgrade to heavier casters (or maybe more small ones because the ones on there were not cheap) for the double decker hazy suzan. 
Its hot out her I'll tell ya that... and I have four lost donkeys (started out as three) that found their way here last summer (my first summer out here) They have been the main contributors to my compost besides oak leaves. Im getting closer towards establishing more animals like chickens, rabbits, goat, and eventually set-up some aquaponics so I can harvest fish too. This will all take several years to materialize for sure... but its gonna be sweeeet. Plus more and new veggie endeavors.

Oh and the property is only about 4 acres, not a whole bunch but enough for someone like me to work with. No tractor, no tilling, soil paradise...


Off the record... Im baked on blue pit,,, only a lil bit left, Im glad I got that big girl going!


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 12, 2013)

that waldo thing is killing me >.>. i even tried to cheat and google it... no luck


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 12, 2013)

I think that was only part of that waldo picture and he isn't really in it! 

I think 4 acres is a great size property. Really should be plenty of room unless you decide you want horses or a bunch of cows I would think. I can't wait to start toying with aquaponics I love it.

I don't know if I"ve mentioned it before but my brother made a spinning table one time, and used an old wheel hub assembly to do it. It all bolted up pretty simple and was able to hold all kinds of weight.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn whodat you are one creative mofo. I need to get up off my ass and do some shit to the outside of my farm lol. 

I' mean I've got veggies and chickens and ducks and shit but not on your level lol.

Keep it up bro, someday you'll make it big time and I'll be like I know that cat, he's pretty sick and can grow the dank. 

One love bro, keep it real...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I think that was only part of that waldo picture and he isn't really in it!
> 
> I think 4 acres is a great size property. Really should be plenty of room unless you decide you want horses or a bunch of cows I would think. I can't wait to start toying with aquaponics I love it.
> 
> I don't know if I"ve mentioned it before but my brother made a spinning table one time, and used an old wheel hub assembly to do it. It all bolted up pretty simple and was able to hold all kinds of weight.


Yeah it is a good bit but not all of it is cultivatable due to trees and and a few other buildings. Id say I got almost 1 cultivatable acre but some of that other space can still be used for other farm stuff  I just gotta figure out what the hell Im doing first!
I got close to setting up an aquaponics system a few years ago,,, did a BUNCH of reading.... but you know how things happen,,, it just wasn't time. 
I like the wheel idea, prob wont go with for the hazy suzan but maybe something else in the future... Thanks, my lil brain is holding on to one more "idea"... Fukin "idea" hoarding lol 



giggles26 said:


> Damn whodat you are one creative mofo. I need to get up off my ass and do some shit to the outside of my farm lol.
> 
> I' mean I've got veggies and chickens and ducks and shit but not on your level lol.
> 
> ...



haha thanks giggles. Every clown I see now Im like "hey I know that guy, he grows monster weed plants!" 
The area of the brain responsible for creativity in my case was damaged pretty early on,,,, maybe its supercropped lol



Im gonna have to spend some hours trimming and brushing baby donkey because she is getting some bad dreadlocks and Im sure its irritating/painful. Then brushing will have to be a normal thing... Im sure all of them are going to ask for it once they see how good it feels lol I AINT GOT TIME TO BRUSH FOUR DONKEYS EVERYDAY! 



Oh and so much for the tea fountain knocking back the foam monster,,,, this morning the bucket was FULL of foam! (leftovers from yesterdays use)


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 13, 2013)

I figured we were close on the days but we'll probably harvest around the same time. I gotta couple 9-10 weekers. Got any ideas when you think yours will be ready for the chop? I know you have a new strain or two lol. Those hazy Susan's were a good idea man. Save your back for sure. The farm sounds like it'll be a paradise (a growers paradise) in a couple years. 
1L1L


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2013)

you should add one of these to the tea bucket........works like a charm,ill get pics of the parts for ya.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

genuity said:


> you should add one of these to the tea bucket.....View attachment 2697567...works like a charm,ill get pics of the parts for ya.



I got one of those in the pond! What a fantastic idea!!!! How long have you been holding this from me G?  haha



On a less tight note, found sacks all over on of the bullhorns  I'll do my best to fill in the empty screen space. But on a plus side I got 9 other ladies indoors and and the two outside are doing well, one especially. Im not going to let it bug me. Life is still a peach.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2013)

was it that big bullhorn? that's the one I been thinking about,really both of them,i mean I know its lots of genetics,in the mix,but I was hopeing for much smaller plants,with tight nodes..i got a few im do 12/12 from seed,to see how bad they stretch...goodthing you got'em now,befor any buds sets.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

They are all kinda big lol but no, not the BIG big one. Id say its in the middle. Its like its a male that had only female preflowers. This system is built to handle all kinds of stretch, I aint worried about that


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2013)

Hope your having a great day man. Sucks about the balls, but it happens least you've got lost of back up  not just a single plant in a closet. Have fun on the farm today bud!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey whodat shoot me an email when you get a chance buddy, got some questions for ya.

Oh and if your nice I'll tell you my soil mix tonight 

Oh and g I was so thinking of one of those things last night for his fountain but I was so fucking high last night lol!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2013)

What is the smallest size pot I can use to maintain a mother?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

All depends on the size of the mother/how many clones you want to take each time. Small containers will help keep plants small, along with pruning... Maybe a gallon a square foot of canopy?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2013)

Mohican said:


> What is the smallest size pot I can use to maintain a mother?


I've got my current WW mother in a 2 gallon pot and it is easily 4-6 sq/ft of lst'd canpoy. I have to water it every other day, but it grows out shoots real nice for me, and I basically prune it when I clone off it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

BANZAIIIIIIII no wait it's Bonzai


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> BANZAIIIIIIII no wait it's Bonzai


No one does better than a drunk Miyagi!
[video=youtube;McKmeShxo6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=McKmeShxo6g[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

God forbid he smoke weed with the kid!


BONSIAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2013)

That shit makes me feel so old! lol

Hey bro got your message I'll get at you tonight, got a lot to get done today.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

Made me feel old yesterday. I was working with a 17 year old kid from up the street. We were listening to rap on pandora. Nothin but a G thang came on. I asked if he remembered that song coming out. He's like yeah... that came out the year I was born. Damn man. Time sure does fly when you're having fun.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2013)

Soooo... I take it he's also not that into Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch?
Pfft... kids these days...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

SOrry Doobs, Im gonna have to google that


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh shiz.... Day 14 update, may as well.


t-minus 3.5 hrs... Go watch braveheart and come back.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey whodat, what you doing in November? I think we are going to be a homeboy down, unless Jig gets his mammoth ghetto pass stamped, but then I am not sure he would even want it stamped. Gerfuzzled.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Hey whodat, what you doing in November? I think we are going to be a homeboy down, unless Jig gets his mammoth ghetto pass stamped, but then I am not sure he would even want it stamped. Gerfuzzled.



Not sure what I'll be doing come november... A homeboy down for what? A big party in amsterdam? Id love to  


Sorry about the lack of update, my net crashed.... again. too late to upload pics I'll hook it up tomorrow.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2013)

Down for smoking boo for 5 days and talking weed to people all day long???



whodatnation said:


> Not sure what I'll be doing come november... A homeboy down for what? A big party in amsterdam? Id love to
> 
> 
> Sorry about the lack of update, my net crashed.... again. too late to upload pics I'll hook it up tomorrow.


----------



## Impman (Jun 15, 2013)

That is so cool!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Day 14~ 12/12


 Iv really been digging this album for the past week or so. Got to love creative music. <<<< key word MUSIC, the crap these days is laxative for your eardrums.


[video=youtube;kRAWwdzNL6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRAWwdzNL6c[/video]

get it, day 14 



Left cab is looking pretty scrubbish... For one, I got the plant in there I fuked up in veg (supercropping gone wrong) then the empty space from the hermed plant I removed..... The right side cab on the other hand is blowing up big time, spot on  some of the colas from the BP on the bottom look to be about ten inches and still going, plants on the outside (for the most part) are at the top op the screen  yesh!

Anyway... This is how you keep plants small lol keep them in small containers. The dogs are the only ones to get the X plant and they are easily surpassing their peers. Im going to transplants the others today. Will also make a trip out to the outdoor lady this evening when I spray again for PM. It went away for a week when I treated last but now its back a little and we got some rain recently so I figure its best to heed others advice and stay on top of this. Last I checked they are doing great and no signs of them flowering as feared from the transition.... Already know its going to need support at the end of the year! Sooo excited, my first outdoor lady  Oh and another nice thing is my compost seems to be holding it over just fine, makes me happy knowing the compost I put so much work into is keeping my plants in such good health, gratifying.







A well tuned medium is KEY! The soil these babies are in got little attention from me.... Not anymore, lesson learned.... Makes a big difference.






Left cab. 
Space bubble I think.




Bull horn. Things look a bit scraggly after the rearranging to fill in empty space.




Second though I may have those two mixed up ^^^^^^ I should be able to tell from the pics... I think I got em switched.



MVK at the bottom. She is not making colas but rather branching like crazy. 





Now THIS is what Im talking about  right cab filling up nicely!









Blue Pizzle on the bottom! 






I fuking pray Im just paranoid from the recent trauma, but this BH in the right cab is looking suspect.... I fukin hope not.







That about covers it, hope you enjoyed. I got a gang of veggie pics yesterday too, I'll get those up today.


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2013)

I was gonna say..."veggie piss"...I hope that BH is all female for ya,i had concerns about this cross,being its so many genetics at play,when I made it,i had outdoor in mind,i got my boy,on the island growing some of these out...well im glad you got a lot more plants going,to fill the spots,what looks suspect to you?..........seedlings looking good too.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2013)

Plants look beautiful man! I totally agree with the small pots to keep the plants small, it usually works for me. Sometimes I wish I could get them a little bigger faster but putting them in larger pots would end up taking more space then I have so I wait. It looks like the stretch is filling things in pretty well on the screen. Are you gonna fill the hole from the other bull horn?
I love the blue pit at the bottom of the cab it just looks so uniform and pretty . All you guys running your out door plants really makes me want to. I've been wrecking my brain trying to figure out a half way safe place I could put one or 2 in. I've got a couple mothers that would be great to put out since they are well established and strong.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

genuity said:


> I was gonna say..."veggie piss"...I hope that BH is all female for ya,i had concerns about this cross,being its so many genetics at play,when I made it,i had outdoor in mind,i got my boy,on the island growing some of these out...well im glad you got a lot more plants going,to fill the spots,what looks suspect to you?..........seedlings looking good too.



I dont have extra plants, just rearranged the three that were left in there. On the other, Im kinda seeing what looks like sack clumps but its not definitive yet.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Down for smoking boo for 5 days and talking weed to people all day long???



Does a fat kid love cake! Does a bear shit in the woods! Does FSM exist! Does I cant think of more right now!



Impman said:


> That is so cool!


Thanks Imp


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2013)

There are flights on sale now for only $733 round trip, LAX to AMS. Book early and save.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Would love to... but.... 

That would be just about perfect timing too.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2013)

Man I'd love to go to the Dam, but Denver was as far from home as I'm getting any time soon . Its also sad that they made magic mushrooms illegal there now, I was really looking forward to trying some fantastic fresh mushrooms if I ever made it there.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Man I'd love to go to the Dam, but Denver was as far from home as I'm getting any time soon . Its also sad that they made magic mushrooms illegal there now, I was really looking forward to trying some fantastic fresh mushrooms if I ever made it there.



They still got magic truffles  and Im sure shroomies would NOT be difficult to obtain lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh I know I could get them. The idea of walking into a shop and selecting which kind I want from a bunch of fresh packaged options was kinda cool though. I've seen vids of the farms and always wanted to visit one of those too .


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

You do have a good point!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Early Girl.














Beefsteak 
















Yellow Pear.









cucumber











Sweet Corn











Eggplant 











Squash, and beans.













Melons  
I pulled anything coming up through the mulch and added a thin layer of old hay. 









Honey Dew.









Sugar Baby.









Honey Rock.









And some tasty mint.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Another Bull Horn with sacks  not the one that was already suspect either. 3 of 4 so far  I may have to do some half assed 12/12 from seed to fill in... Got some thinking to do.


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Another Bull Horn with sacks  not the one that was already suspect either. 3 of 4 so far  I may have to do some half assed 12/12 from seed to fill in... Got some thinking to do.


that sucks a big one,but better to catch them now,than later..id def toss them,and chalk it up to genetics(dam pollen chuckers)...them oveggies looking yummy already.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2013)

Just gotta roll with the punches.... I should watch that Ali vid I posted in jigs thread.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 15, 2013)

Do you know what kind of spider that is Whodat? Shit is looking good and I am hoping you dont have a problem with that plant in the cab! Fingers crossed!

Peace
FM


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> They still got magic truffles  and Im sure shroomies would NOT be difficult to obtain lol


i thnk the truffles are the same species just a different way of growing them. idk that much about it tho. watched a show about it a couple years ago


----------



## kushking42 (Jun 16, 2013)

Green Thumb whodat! garden is looking spectacular!!do you by chance spray your cannabis plants with that mint? i started using it as a foliar. awesome pesticide/fungicide as well as some awesome metabolites and other properties.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2013)

Why aren't you in Cali anymore? I have a beast that I'm not sure what to do with. It's my own cross in a 7 gal, all organic, you'd be so lucky to get her


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2013)

just wrap her up and mail it over to the Dam Jozi, we'll take caer of her.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2013)

DST said:


> just wrap her up and mail it over to the Dam Jozi, we'll take caer of her.


It'd be in a crate right now if it weren't for the fact that she'd rot in customs


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Do you know what kind of spider that is Whodat? Shit is looking good and I am hoping you dont have a problem with that plant in the cab! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Not sure what kind of spider that is? I probably wont be eating that particular tomato because it see,s to belong to mr spider. 

You can uncross your digits, all four bullhorns are gone, all four threw out lots of sacks. I have some delicate work to do with the remaining plants and Im pretty sure I know what im going to do with the empty cab. 



kushking42 said:


> Green Thumb whodat! garden is looking spectacular!!do you by chance spray your cannabis plants with that mint? i started using it as a foliar. awesome pesticide/fungicide as well as some awesome metabolites and other properties.


Thanks bro 
Funny you ask, I did just that yesterday. I make a mix of cinnamon, cloves, lemon juice, apple cider vinegar, and orang peel as a preventative against mold and bugs. Well when I mixed the batch on friday I was chomping on a piece of fresh mint and thought "this will probably be great in the mix, not sure why" so I added some fresh mint  Thanks allot for the info on that, its def a part of the new spray!
ps: I let the mix steep for 24 hrs then add bio dish soap. So I sprayed yesterday 



Jozikins said:


> Why aren't you in Cali anymore? I have a beast that I'm not sure what to do with. It's my own cross in a 7 gal, all organic, you'd be so lucky to get her



Never lived in cali, I lived in denver when I had my 4k flower room. I got sick of being confined and moved to where Im at now (see location for details) I was about to move to cali but this lil opportunity came along.





later peeps.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2013)

Whodat your gardens are great man I have learned a few things now on your last journal and am loving this one. I have been growing off and on now for sixteen years. I've been creeping along for a few months on my phone and just figured out how to make it let me post(was being a pain in the ass) y'all will be seeing me on the 600 and rols threads also now. I will try and post a pic of my current grow I am doing. I have 
2 rp p wreck 
4 hso c dawg
2 hso s diesel 
1 pos b widow
1 pos s cheese 
3 kens GDP (f) 1(m)
3 rp og kush
1 bad ass b dream male bag seed 
2 Shreveport (my afghan bag seed line)
1 sativa #1 bag seed


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome doc its good to have you. Im subbed to the rols thread too but havn't been able to keep up on it... too busy in the 600 


For those wondering...

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/636057-recycled-organic-living-soil-rols.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks been wanting to post for a while. I have to change over to the mobile format to post and switch back to see pics. Its a pain but its working. Does any one know if you can post pics from a phone I'm in the process of moving and my desk top is in its box. Small price to pay to go to a subtropical region of the country. Should be able to run 16 week sativas where I will be.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2013)

That should be sweet! I have read a bunch of that rols thread very good info. Welcome man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes there is alot of great knowledge on here. I always used chemical fertilizers, and had to stop growing about six years ago. Now I'm all organic and picked a good bit of my current methods off riu. Shit forgot my wos nl\sk probably something else to.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2013)

I should post a picture and make you regret moving to not-cali, lol. for some reason I thought you were in San Diego, but just realized that's bc99, lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Not sure how to post pics from a phone. Sounds like a nice long growing season wherever your going. Hope the move goes smoothly for ya.... My last one was a shit show but I made it. 






2 gallon sprayer... Spraying the home remedy  Not showing any signs of flowering, as feared early on,,, or branching for that matter lol those rods just go up with tight nodes that dont really grow off the main stalk. In my exp plants with this type of structure make real nice colas  Come on Baby!!! 
Remember, 2 plants from one container,,, one is the rod maker and the other branches out christmas tree style. 
My compost seems to be keeping them satisfied, which makes me satisfied.

Spacebubble

















A big garlic I pulled up a few days ago. I only recently (few days ago) learned the basic ins and outs of growing garlic and this could have actually been much bigger! I didnt cut the bloom first of all and I let it go too long. Im gonna step up my garlic game next year  no vamps gonna be around here!












Lizard upgrade? This lil dewd just showed up a few days ago,, seen him twice so far. Looks like a salamander of sorts, about 6 inches long.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2013)

The two guys I ran around Europe with in the army where from Pleasanton California would love to go out there. Got a buddy from when I lived in Atlanta that moved to Humboldt 3 years ago and grows for medical now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think all moves are shit done it to many times myself. And yes long growing season average temp at Christmas it 59 so I should be alright. Going to be on the 30th parallel. No outdoor indicas though &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2013)

slick looking lizard whodat!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Lizard upgrade? This lil dewd just showed up a few days ago,, seen him twice so far. Looks like a salamander of sorts, about 6 inches long.



That's a Skink (a Five-lined Skink):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skink

http://www.google.com/search?q=skink&biw=1423&bih=741&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=Vl2-UZ-PG4ierAG5moGwCA#facrc=_&imgrc=Gs7B4de4fYdwEM:;vci5dKK7Ena1cM;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fcps.edu%2Fislandcreekes%2Fecology%2FReptiles%2FFive-lined%2520Skink%2FAR0165_1l.jpg;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fcps.edu%2Fislandcreekes%2Fecology%2Ffive-lined_skink.htm;544;364







If you happen to catch one by the tail, it makes it's tail fall off so it can get away.
Weird shit, too, because the detached tail twitches & flops around for a few minutes like a chicken with it's head cut off.
The tail grows back on the lizard, too.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

five lined skink to be exact, thanks doobie.
_http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/five-lined_skink.htm



_And this is the big one I found in the greenhouse!




This is the Broadhead Skink, _Eumeces laticeps_, basking on a stone plain of some sort. Males have the facial flush and can get quite large for skinks. Skittish. Those big jaws can pinch.​


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow you have some very interesting wild life in your area there bud!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2013)

You know when you post indigenous species it makes it a lot easier to find waldo


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 16, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> You know when you post indigenous species it makes it a lot easier to find waldo


fortunately they are found in several areas.  cof


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> fortunately they are found in several areas.  cof


Thank goodness for that too!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

They do tend to live over a wide rang.... something about skinks only not existing on the north and south pole lol. I would think indigenous plants are possible clues too, but who is looking for lil ol me anyways. I grow a little bud in a growingly accepting society... Thats what I like to tell myself lol... Tracking me down digitally (or whatever) would be much easier than chasing my lizards... Plus my fking name is what it is haha... I guess I dont make t very hard 



Pics loading, check back in a few weeks.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Scraggly looking babies but they will turn around pretty soon here. They were transplanted earlier today. I'll hook up the 600 tomorrow morn blasting them things with the glory and flip to 12/12. 
The plan is to let them go in the veg area until they show sex then x-plant into das flower cab.










Its the dog pack  one seems to have rabies so Lo0K oUt MaN!




The MVK in her lonesome, shes broken stalkted... Seriously her two main leads are split lol,,, I wrapped her up kinda, Iv seen plants pull through worse... On that note I need to get a pic of the funky supercrop gone wrong, its somehow keeping the rest of the branch alive on like one cingular rotten strand of a stem haha simply amazing. 



Also: ^^^ ever heard of a bottom dress?  filled the overflow tray with more soil, the roots will grow through the fabric into it.


And the "plan".
I can fit 10 in here with the size of those saucers, but I'll come up with another way of catching water... Then it can comfortably fit 14, maybe stuffing 18+ in there if needed. I have enough of this landscape drainage pipe 4 inch (no holes) laying around to do it... At 2 feet tall I roughly measured it holding close to two gallons of soil using my 1.5 gal pots for reference. I'll strap them to the cage for stability and then go round mary, round go mary, mary round go, fuk.

Should call the thread FSM after all these tubes are hanging around. 






And the now Blue Pit Space Bubble,,, errr, bubble 
Hope they handle the transition to the complete opposite schedule ok  They did get 24 hrs darkness in between, if that helps... If they freak out I'll just turn half this cab into spaghetti box like the other one. Will see what happens in the name of science


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2013)

Bottom dressing? Smarty pants!! I'm going to tell people that and act like I'm a genius that's done it all, lol!!

Those DOG's look very familiar, that short dark green one on the right with the extra round leaves looks like the pheno Jig was running a while back.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Go for it joz 

Im sure something awesome will come from that dog bunch, cant wait to be smoking it!!! only like 5 more months lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2013)

Well the seedlings look great, I can't wait to see the dog too after listening to all you guys talk about it. I'm sure the cab will handle the transition fine, especially since you gave them the extra dark in the middle. 

I hate that feeling when you are working from seed, it can take so long. I'm just about to finally get my grapefruit in after a couple months of diddling around.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well the seedlings look great, I can't wait to see the dog too after listening to all you guys talk about it. I'm sure the cab will handle the transition fine, especially since you gave them the extra dark in the middle.
> 
> I hate that feeling when you are working from seed, it can take so long. I'm just about to finally get my grapefruit in after a couple months of diddling around.


 my heart would be in my throat the whole time! grapefruit is either spectacular or bunk. but the force is with you TC!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 17, 2013)

This is actually Dinafems "Sweet Deep Grapefruit", I guess its a grapefruit x blueberry which I figured has the potential to be tasty .


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Day 19~ 12/12 <<< really? feels like I just started 

The bad news.... There are only 12 ?p x sb1 seeds left.............
The good news.......... Lets find tha fia and make more 
144 magic beans planted.... all ?pxsb1. That was the specific cross I was interested in most when making the s33ds originally,,, I have yet to actually grow and smoke it out. All the ones I started last round were male. Here goes nothing! <<< or is that "here goes practically everything!"?
Most of these will be put outside.



Vert mainline pron.



The space bubbles are rocking, blue pit is as well... All healthy and happy, they'll get a light does of happy juice tomorrow morning/evening.









Still lots of unused space up top. 





And by plucking some fans down under, I was able to drop that 600 way way down there lol




And I mean deep.




^^^ trust me, not as crazy as it may look.... but still kinda crazy 

Speaking of phans, I see 11 phalanges.





Nighty night folks


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2013)

Damn great post! 144 seeds! You got me beat by almost triple! I am so glad I found your thread


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Im glad you found my thread too  Good to have ya!



Hey peeps these guys got some good genetics and they are having some sort of mega sale right now! How they do it idk but get some while it lasts! Needless to say I got enough on my plate atm 


*

​
​

*


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2013)

Fucking awesome Whodat, thats a ton of beans!!!! That cab looks great man I know it wasn't how you planned things but its really turning out great.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

Pin it to win it right Whodat.
just don't run out of the SB x bns and bns f2 before I get something to trade you for some.


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2013)

that's an hell of a seed run,i ws hopeing youd play with them more,i sure did like the ones I did,rooms still looking good.grow on whodat..


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2013)

Man this is officially gonna be the largest seed run I've ever watched! Should be awesome to see the phenos that come out of this, or possibly the lack of phenos wouldn't it be cool if they ended up being ultra stable with only like 2 phenos, or maybe a special 3rd pheno with only a few plants or something I don't know. Either way exciting I really can't wait to do a bit of breeding down the road.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

I was just wondering where did the blue pit come from. TC I will start my first seed run in about a month. I can't wait to start a journal so you guys can see my BA#1.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2013)

What is the BA #1?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

The blue pit is tester beans from breeders boutique.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

Very nice will have to get that as well if it is out at Christmas.

TC that is Billy( Bad Ass ) I thought it was a s1 blue dream. Sprouted With very sativa dominate leaves,and defined glands. Grew extra stocky and believed it a female till I flowered a cutting( was my last plant to show sex)I have always grown from seed and did runs like whodat is now 100 plus to start so I have killed a lot of males. This one is special. I now everyone is so proud of a female but in breeding it is a good male that's hard to find.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Right on. SOmeone that knows much more than I in regards to breeding said the male is extremely important. I dont plan to take this any further I dont think, seeing as I have none of the original stock <<< I know thats important but not sure why. I know very very little on breeding as its not my main focus , I want to learn how to put together and maintain this lil homestead. Interestingly enough though Iv learned that the best veggie seeds you can grow are the ones that have grown in your area or even better in your garden for generations. They acclimate better and better or something  so It will be something I need to learn about soon enough.

I just dont want to ever run out of beans  seeing as I like to shut everything down every now and then. ... and no, I wont attempt to preserve via tissue culture, some ziplocks of them tiger striped magical pellets will do just fine! 
Wow stoned out thought,,, a tiny seed, like the big bang, blows up into something truly amazing... Big things in small packages eh!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

The original parents are needed for stabilizing the line like in all crop and flower breeding. I started looking in to corn and cucumber breeding as the information is much more detailed. I am an avid flower gardener , and have grown a couple dozen orchids as well. I have had a passion for breeding for many years now. By the way I love the texture paintings you do. I had my botanical fine art photography in a couple galleries in GA. As long as you grow fire like you do you can run my seeds any time you want.


----------



## itskosherbro (Jun 19, 2013)

Good info
Thanks


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2013)

The BA sounds BA, lol !

I've been building my seed stock the last couple years. When I find that special male, I will definitely be playing some games. I've got this Cindy99 I'm enjoying that I definitely think is worth a cross to a killer male. I collected pollen off the last male I got just for the experiance, if I get a male in the powernaps I'm running I might dust my cindy see what happens.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2013)

You know pollen is super small I could probably get that stuff to about anywhere


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 19, 2013)

Pollen has been known to blow about


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 20, 2013)

Well when you guys find an epic male that you think would mate well to a nice grapefruit pheno C99 let me know  its amazing how far pollen can travel on a stiff breeze. A friend told me last summer about a buddy of his that goes out ever year to help one grower he knows in Cali. I guess last year some one up higher on the mountain they grow on didn't pull males or something cus half the mountain got seeded. Though I'm interested in trying some breeding in general with some dank genetics, when I get serious I want to focus my breeding specifically on flavor and smell. I think if I make my selections in this manner to try to find the strongest terpene profiles the potency won't be to far behind, and flavor should be top notch. There is so much dank weed out there it doesn't seem to me like it can or needs to get much more potent. Especially with concentrates now, where as flavor is a feature which really will set something apart from everything else. GSC is a great example of it, I've never had it but I'm under the impression its good weed but that the flavor is why people hype it.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2013)

The Mulanje and Malawi seeds from last year are growing much faster than any of the other seeds. I wonder if it is because they were grown here last year?

Here is a pic of the Oregon Raspberry Kush x Space Queen tester - Huck #5







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Well when you guys find an epic male that you think would mate well to a nice grapefruit pheno C99 let me know  its amazing how far pollen can travel on a stiff breeze. A friend told me last summer about a buddy of his that goes out ever year to help one grower he knows in Cali. I guess last year some one up higher on the mountain they grow on didn't pull males or something cus half the mountain got seeded. Though I'm interested in trying some breeding in general with some dank genetics, when I get serious I want to focus my breeding specifically on flavor and smell. I think if I make my selections in this manner to try to find the strongest terpene profiles the potency won't be to far behind, and flavor should be top notch. There is so much dank weed out there it doesn't seem to me like it can or needs to get much more potent. Especially with concentrates now, where as flavor is a feature which really will set something apart from everything else. GSC is a great example of it, I've never had it but I'm under the impression its good weed but that the flavor is why people hype it.


I think you are on the right track here... For sure 




Mohican said:


> The Mulanje and Malawi seeds from last year are growing much faster than any of the other seeds. I wonder if it is because they were grown here last year?
> 
> Here is a pic of the Oregon Raspberry Kush x Space Queen tester - Huck #5
> 
> ...



Possibly,,, one thing I know is they look happy as can be!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

Someone call the pr0n police! I dont know why! Just do it!!! 



Overview







cucumber.












Cherry toms FINALLY in, they are doing great 









Pinkeye peas along the fence.
















Yellow pear tom.













Beefsteak.
I brewed some tea the other day but we've had decent rain so I applied it as a foliar instead... You can see the tom is a bit dirty :durchfall:







Early girl.

















Just about everything has started to fruit somewhat. Heres an eggplant.









The squishy squash is doing well 
Butternut







Crookneck













Melons!







Sugar baby.













Corn also doing great so far  We can get some NASTY wind around here from time to time and last year it was a problem... Im actually thinking of some kind of string support system,,, I dont want everything laying down again like before 













Had to save this monster (my little monster  cabbage for near then end. This popped up in last years compost spot... Soo awesome 
I really like the way this picture came out,,, Iv been messing with the sttings on this cheap point and shoot.

















My outdoor love.

















There are several more spots just like this Im planing on doing the late outdoor crop in  Pics taken at the end of the day so thats why its shaded,,, the spots get good sun 










Pr0n done.......



​


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 20, 2013)

wow, that gardens coming along realy nicely.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 20, 2013)

Love the pron man very beautiful as always! The colas on that first outdoor plant look like they are going to be tight and immense! The early girl with all those flowers is crazy too! Corn has really come along way since last week. Everything looks like your gonna have some tasty treats of many varieties in a few more months.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks you two 
TC I hope to be eating something by the end of july!




Heres a closer look at the bottom dressing and some soil pr0n.


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 20, 2013)

thats interesting whats going on with the tray?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

Bottom dressing.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 20, 2013)

Just keep saying it, it will catch on.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

My wife has a bottom dressing of sorts at the moment, her physio put some of that sports tape right across her backside (sore back from preggerness). Puts me right off my stride so it does, lol.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 21, 2013)

Dammit, I wish I started my squash and pumpkin a month sooner!!


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey whodat, do you also flog your veggies at a market or something, or do you just munch everything you grow yourself?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Dammit, I wish I started my squash and pumpkin a month sooner!!


I wish I started pumpkin!!!! Next year.... or fall.... Actually looking at my pdf a fall pumpkin planting should start start about now  I wanna grow those alaskan giant pumpkins lol... Then WTF do I do with a thousand pound pumpkin when its done??? May as well just grow it IN the compost pile cuz thats where it will end up.... Maybe normal pumpkins will have to do.



DST said:


> Hey whodat, do you also flog your veggies at a market or something, or do you just munch everything you grow yourself?


hehe Iv been known to slang a veggie or two  "stay off them corners bro" "yellow tops squash!" "they got that bunk cucumber, get my fia" ok too much  but actually last year I had some fat fuk vendor try and get fresh with me,,, I guess he didnt realize that Im actually a farmer and would thrown him out with the trash... New discovery channel "reality" show FARMERS MARKET WARS. 

I need to get some sent out, that would be nice.... <<< dont tell jig.


on that note ^^^ Im gearing up for a 6x expansion of garden space for next summer,,, Ima be slangin dat weight son lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

3 weeks 12/12
Mvk






Supercrop gone wrong.






Blue pit.






Space bubble










Babies... Change of plans,,, these are going outside and all the ?pxsb1 I can fit are going inside.
Had a close call today... While putting in those new storage totes I somehow managed to drop one of the lids on the dog pack then in the ensuing freakout I nocked over that 20" box fan on top of the rest of the babies,,, my got I was loosing my shit. Somehow not a single on was killed lol





DOGs






Can we all participate in a germination dance for my yins? Still not out of the ground yet!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 21, 2013)

Sure glad the dog pack made it, I need them to pull my sled this winter .


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Sure glad the dog pack made it, I need them to pull my sled this winter .




I may make more dog seeds of my own,,, who knows BB may run out one day!









If batman had a few acres to tend.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2013)

did you notice the electric motors on the front wheels? a specialty machine...for what purpose? ................ ............ cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

No I didnt, and no clue what its for either... Its bad ass whatever it is.


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2013)

Gnarly knuckle whody! And I would tune in to Farmers Wars for sure, write to hbo and make it happen (or whatever channel does it).

lolling at your calamities


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

I would be committed to a mental hospital if I had cameras following me around, or if anyone knew the way I act everyday lol some may find id endlessly entertaining (myself) and most would loose all hope for humanity.


Soooo much to do!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I would be committed to a mental hospital if I had cameras following me around, or if anyone knew the way I act everyday lol some may find id endlessly entertaining (myself) and most would loose all hope for humanity.
> 
> 
> Soooo much to do!


I wish you could have seen the fucking place I ended up last night. I thought I was going to go see a nice girl at her house, and I wind up in a fucking tweeker den. Those people would make anyone look sane, fuck that noise!

Oh, and I have like 3 or 4 Jack O Lanterns, and one Atlantic Giant, btw


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok so how do you "end up in" a tweeker den, and why did you stay? Was she actually that hot?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

1. Alcohol will cloud your judgement and convince you to do dumb shit.
2. Pussy will cloud your judgement and convince you to do dumb shit.
3. Go out drink your ass off and chase tail.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2013)

Ahh so what we may have here is a case of: beer goggles + pussy > personal saftey + good judgement = story for the internet in the morning  I think I got my math right there.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2013)

You forgot the random chance factor!

Sometimes you end up in a hippy circle smoking and singing eagles songs and then leaving with a druid princess to swim under the moon in your birthday suit! Risk/Reward 



_Dyro Dduw dy Nawdd;
Ag yn nawdd, nerth;
Ag yn nerth, Deall;
Ag yn Neall, Gwybod;
Ac yngwybod, gwybod y cyfiawn;
Ag yngwybod yn cyfiawn, ei garu;
Ag o garu, caru pob hanfod;
Ag ymhob Hanfod, caru Duw.

__Duw a phob Daioni._​



Happy Summer,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 22, 2013)

Now that sounds like fun to me Mohican !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 22, 2013)

Looking stellar whodat! How large will the corn get? How long will it take to harvest the corn??? I still think the Batman Tractor doesnt have shit on the large mower video. lol

Also the little seedlings you are planning on putting outside, get them out there soon cause they will flower when you pop them out there! I am sure you know that.

Peace

FM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2013)

lol tweeker den!?! wtf.

now i'm on the straight and narrow my morning after stories include breakfast and extra sweaty cardio at the gym. I swear I was much happier fat and drunk.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ahh so what we may have here is a case of: beer goggles + pussy > personal saftey + good judgement = story for the internet in the morning  I think I got my math right there.


Regular ol' Einstein over here lol



Mohican said:


> You forgot the random chance factor!
> 
> Sometimes you end up in a hippy circle smoking and singing eagles songs and then leaving with a druid princess to swim under the moon in your birthday suit! Risk/Reward
> 
> ...



Yes yes yes those times are why we go thorough it  I probably come across as some old ass boring up tight schmuck. Its just that Iv gotten away with way more than is logically possible. I'v slowed down for sure,,, but I can outlast the these rookies anyday. 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looking stellar whodat! How large will the corn get? How long will it take to harvest the corn??? I still think the Batman Tractor doesnt have shit on the large mower video. lol
> 
> Also the little seedlings you are planning on putting outside, get them out there soon cause they will flower when you pop them out there! I am sure you know that.
> 
> ...


Interested in corn are we? hehe. Uh honestly IDK, I didnt look into it lol... Just kinda threw em in there and will harvest when the ears swell and tassels start to shrivel up. I'll look into my particular variety of sweet corn more and let you know. 


Oh, I think I want more veg on these little ones before they go outside. I think I can get away with vegging inside for a few more weeks or more then tossing outside for flower.... <<< sound ok? IDK, all this outside ganja stuff is new to me. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol tweeker den!?! wtf.
> 
> now i'm on the straight and narrow my morning after stories include breakfast and extra sweaty cardio at the gym. I swear I was much happier fat and drunk.



Going out and getting loaded every night is fun I cant deny... But eventually it became very unfulfilling and I felt as if I was wasting away my life and making nothing of it, I got too much skill to make nothing of it. Its hard to describe the feeling I get now, when Im able to wake up early feeling good and getting things accomplished getting closer to my goal... It just feels right, its feels really good. I wouldn't go back. 







Getting some really nice smells coming from the ladies, also stating to pack on some trichs


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm looking forward to feeling that accomplishment someday I've been spinning my wheels for a while and its time for so changes. I really think this new house is gonna help.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2013)

WhoDat - I know what you mean! I have walked away from more situations that could have ended so badly. Like when I left a "friend's" house in HS after picking up some party favors and finding out that 5 minutes later the Feds took him in!

It is so nice to finally have this beneficial plant recognized and decriminalized. 

Now that I am older and time is flying by so quickly, gardening is fun! Everything grows so quickly 



Like these:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah man, each year seems to get shorter and shorter, especially when your trying to play keep up with the seasons 24/7 lol time just flies by,, and I wont always be physically able pass the learning curve, but once I learn more I'll be able to work much smarter thus being less physically demanding. I'll prob die doing something that has to do with the garden lol.

One day though,,, you'll see those planter boxes and cages full sweet sweet ganja plants! That will be the day.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 24, 2013)

Didn't even know u had a thread havnt gone into this section in long time veggies lookin good and the other as always


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2013)

Gotta check peeps signatures when curiosity strikes  Great to see you here method! Im just checking in while breaking from mowing the lawn.... It can be quite the chore lmao its actually very soothing, its what I do when I dont want to do anything else. Smoke lots a weed (always) and lil sippy sip coupled with pandora makes for a jolly time.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2013)

Thats the way to mow for sure!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2013)

I did some mowing today:












Mainlined all of them (well - fimmed a couple)











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2013)

Did a little reading and wanted say that things are looking good.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2013)

Looking great man they seem real happy!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ok so how do you "end up in" a tweeker den, and why did you stay? Was she actually that hot?





whodatnation said:


> 1. Alcohol will cloud your judgement and convince you to do dumb shit.
> 2. Pussy will cloud your judgement and convince you to do dumb shit.
> 3. Go out drink your ass off and chase tail.





Mohican said:


> You forgot the random chance factor!
> 
> Sometimes you end up in a hippy circle smoking and singing eagles songs and then leaving with a druid princess to swim under the moon in your birthday suit! Risk/Reward
> 
> ...


Old English? Frisian? Google. I'll ask Google. lol. It's Welsh, I was pretty fucking close! ....kinda, at least it's by Druids.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol tweeker den!?! wtf.
> 
> now i'm on the straight and narrow my morning after stories include breakfast and extra sweaty cardio at the gym. I swear I was much happier fat and drunk.





Thundercat said:


> Ahh so what we may have here is a case of: beer goggles + pussy > personal saftey + good judgement = story for the internet in the morning  I think I got my math right there.


Okay you guys pretty much got the story figured out here already. About 6 months ago I hit up this chick and she gave me the single best bj of my life (sorry if that's gross to somebody.) After that she was real hard to a hold of, I know it wasn't me, I gave her the dicking of a lifetime. Once I got back a hold of her and went over to her parents place everything became very clear as to why. She was tweeked the fuck out, so were her parents, and it took me a bit to pick up on it because they were trying to be cool, but you only need to talk to them for a while before they go on a super ADD exciting story... and then start crying. Classic tweekers. 

I wasn't positive, or rather, didn't want to believe she was spun out and I was drunk, so I definitely wanted to bone. But after a few hours of that shit, hanging out in her dads giant meth lab disguised as plastic molding warehouse, I was pretty bugged out and ready to leave. After she said some pretty crazy bullshit I was sure she was spun and got the fuck out of there, super pissed off, 4 in the morning. They did have some plastic molding equipment, including some super industrial solvent recirculator, which made my fucking eyes gigantic when I thought about processing 5-10 lbs of wax with it.

Anyways, all that's my story, lol. Sorry it took so long to get back to you, I had to kill my liver for another day or 2 to make up for that (obviously I have a very vague concept of time right now, lol) so now I'm finally settled back in. No more partying for a while, it's just when me and my buddy got money, we get a little fucking cray cray.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2013)

That is all kinds of scary! Glad you're OK. I am sure with all of her teeth gone she gives great slurpees :O Might want to get tested...

JK - sounds like somebody needed to blow off a little steam 


On another note - when I topped the plants my hands and scissors smelled like the best hash ever. From vegging plants!!!! This season could be epic


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 25, 2013)

hahaha, I already made an appointment after the other night, Bahaha.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2013)

Day 26~ 12/12
MVK









Colas all over in this cab. Its filled out alright but it could be better,,, I'll get it tuned up eventually.
Blue Pit.




Spacebubble.


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 26, 2013)

sweet, thats coming along nicely. is the first pic only the center plant now? i'm gonna put up a cage next grow, and get rid of the cooltube i thnk. the trelisses i made are a little too unstable i thnk + the tops of all my sativa dom og's grew over the top and broke lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks. The first cab is only the one plant because the other 4 hermed 2 weeks in.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 26, 2013)

That looks like a big, bright pen-is banging a stanky cannabis va-gee-gee.
I'm a perv...


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 26, 2013)

i remembered, sort of, but i was too stoned to search back thru the posts lol. its gonna be a reverse tomato cage grow =D


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 26, 2013)

Haha, the Ol in and out eh!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

Veggie pics from yesterday.
































Hilled the corn,,, dont want all my hard work blowing over!!!! If all goes decent I should get at least 100 ears,,, if all goes great I should have around 200 lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2013)

AWesome! Totally awesome bud ! Thats all I got right now though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2013)

"knee high by 4th of july" I guess that's what farmers around where my wife is from in PA shoot for with their corn. It's all looking good bro. Nice work.

TC... you should be packing!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks yall. Honestly I could have already gotten a crop of corn in if started earlt. I got a LATE start. All gravey


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> "knee high by 4th of july" I guess that's what farmers around where my wife is from in PA shoot for with their corn. It's all looking good bro. Nice work.
> 
> TC... you should be packing!


 thanks mom . 

I didn't even see the veggie pics earlier, those deserve another AWESOME!!!


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2013)

enjoying all of the pics whodat,you putting lots of love-n-energy into what you do.....grow on.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

I really want some augmented co2 up in her. 


Thanks G and TC  Im learning so much working with these veggies... All these variables are tough to process, but nothing worth while comes easy eh! Definitely a living symphony that not only takes plenty of planing in advance but also the ability to move on the fly. This is going to take a while for me to really get the hang of.


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 27, 2013)

thats lookin great. those squash blossoms make me want to get some fresh cheese and make some quesadillas.


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2013)

well if pics are worth a 100 words,then going off of them id say you been at it for a long time........I feel ya on the co2.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

I hate to say it but co2 = bossy buds as long as everything else is on lock. Im looking at my old pics same days,,,, in shame.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

1itsme said:


> thats lookin great. those squash blossoms make me want to get some fresh cheese and make some quesadillas.




Yesterday I saw a "how its made" <<< I usually avoid, (soooooooooooooo boring)... This epp was soo awesome lol 20lb blocks of cheese,,, now thats more my style hahah


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 27, 2013)

which one? oh yeah cheesemaking is pretty badass. craft cheesemaking has started to make a comeback in the us the last 15-20 years.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

Edits,,, #always


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

1itsme said:


> which one? oh yeah cheesemaking is pretty badass. craft cheesemaking has started to make a comeback in the us the last 15-20 years.



lmao not quite the same as craft  but jigs crazy ass may differ!!!!!! (he doesn't really know what cheese is)
[video=youtube;Qgp2-r80Tds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgp2-r80Tds[/video]


*^^^ OMG dank cheese!!!*


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I hate to say it but co2 = bossy buds as long as everything else is on lock. Im looking at my old pics same days,,,, in shame.


Stupid question of the day:
Does one run co2 through veg as well as through flowering, or is it only during flowering?


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 28, 2013)

it's gruyer. they're calling it swiss cheese, but "swiss cheese" is the american mass produced knock off of it. it's bomb
oh supposedly the reason they make realy big gruyer wheels was medieval cheese tax- per wheel


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 28, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Stupid question of the day:
> Does one run co2 through veg as well as through flowering, or is it only during flowering?


up to you, but it can improve growth rates the whole time.
alot of ppl cut it off durring the stretch tho. for vert stretch can be a good thing tho imo.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

IMO plats like co2 in veg and flower... Now the questions is did it naturally fluctuate day and night back in the day? or was it high all the time (day and night time) With alternating cycles Iv thought this to be a none issue so far,,,,,,, Ant input?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Say your a world class olympic athlete performing at the top of your game in the perfect conditions,,,, o2 will increase your abilities by X amount of times.... Co2 + plants and perfect conditions = hellll yeah.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 28, 2013)

I saw a study where it showed remarkable increases in growth for MJ with CO2. My behemoth plant was next to my pool heater and it reacted very positively when I turned on the pool heater in the colder months. It got heat and CO2! I seriously could see a change in an hour!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2013)

These are things I need to keep in mind when I build my grow space in the near future.
FSM willing...


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Its no joke. With all of my dibble dabble in indoor cultivation with the SAME soil and SAME lights,,,, and photographic documentation to REMIND me what has REALLY gone down over the YEARS U can use all CAPS saying co2 makes a REAL DIFFERENCE.  It was a very big part in making our planet the way it is today.... and a good game plan for making atmospheres on alien planets... #occupythisplanet


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> These are things I need to keep in mind when I build my grow space in the near future.
> FSM willing...



JUST done seant this! Your grow box is your planet :=-) and the best part is you can have several controlled planets  I gotta lay off da herb mon.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

The high school wrestling team up here in the mountains is near the best in the state of CA. It's the elevation... no one can compete with no air up here. And when we go down the hill, they can't compete because our guys are taking in all kinds of extra oxygen down at sea level.


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> IMO plats like co2 in veg and flower... Now the questions is did it naturally fluctuate day and night back in the day? or was it high all the time (day and night time) With alternating cycles Iv thought this to be a none issue so far,,,,,,, Ant input?


night and day lvls should fluctuate. plants respire at night, daytime lvls should be @300ppm and night [email protected] 600, but i don't have a monitor so idk 100%. that's just what i've read on the subject. also imo the temp drop at night is a bigger deal than free co2. i like to get it down into the low to mid 60's durring the dark cycle. that would be expensive durring the day lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

Someone was saying that large temp swings from day to night slows growth?


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 28, 2013)

maybe idk. i thnk if you get too low it def slows things down. otoh it also frosts/purps things up like crazy. it would make sense that it would slow things down tho, plants metabolisims are temp dependent afaik.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, I used to get my temps way down in the winter. Days would be 85-90, nights would get down to 55 some nights. Leaves turned all sorts of colors, but the buds stayed green. I thought it was good to have low night temps. I still have a big swing, but would like to get the night/ day temps closer.


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 28, 2013)

one argument for temp swings i've seen a few times is that big swings slow the plants metabolism at night so it doesn't burn as much sugars. which is suposed to increase growth rates. it seems like kinda shmarky logic tho- plants burn simple sugars at night to get the energy to produce more complex sugars + protiens they need for growth. so i would guess that higher night temps would increase growth. otoh low night temps def increase bag appeal, which is why i do it. might go get a cheap camera today so i can post pic's, my cel phone camera is worthless for that lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Good stuff  I actually do have a co2 monitor, oops lol, I can dig it out and check co2 levels.


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 28, 2013)

oh a little (way) off topic- i'm trying to find a cammera to get photos of my grows (the phone thing just doesnt work lol), my big problem is that i'm CHEEEEEEEP! anyone know if there's such a thing as a camera that can get a decent bud shot for less than a hundred bucks? i realy have no use for it other than stuff on the forums so it's not worth it for me to spend alot. figured someone here might have a good idea


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

Most of us use cheap point and shoot cameras for around or under $100. I would suggest trying to find one with a CMOS sensor. The color representation is off the hook with those. I had one for a couple days, (cost 150 at target) it took the best shots of my plants I had ever seen. And that was up against some fancy DSLRs.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2013)

im with jig,and would like to add,good lighting in the place you plan to take pics,will help a whole bunch..


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2013)

check your pawn shops and second hand stores....about $30 to $40 for a used Nikon cool pix ............. cof


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 28, 2013)

ok so found an electronics recycling center at a university nearby got an old one for $20. so... chopped a few branches off a couple of my odessys that were leaning way in close to the bulb (finished early), here's a couple test bud shotsView attachment 2717667View attachment 2717668
the plants are pretty rough this time. i put in an auto drip set up with 2 diff strains and a bunch of plants that started @ different times lol. clearly one of my smarter moves =p


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha, that stuff looks proper though  good job.


good deal on the camera too! Electronic recycling center eh? Good find!


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 28, 2013)

yeah i had no idea it was there lol. it's in a ww2 wharehouse and they only let you in the front room but theres tons of stuff in back. looks like they got all sorts of old lab equipment in back =o. i'll deff be back.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 28, 2013)

Lab equipment sounds dangerous lol for someone like me at least... I do better with deadly machinery.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey TC, remember when you said a week or so back that I should be eating in a few months? And I said I plan on eating for sure by the end of july? If someone said Id actually be eating something by the end of june (late sart) I would have called BS! Not so, Im about to go out and pick this squash thats ready for the tummy.... I had to come in and tell you lol okok water is running


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 29, 2013)

I was just turned on the fact that you can plant marigold's around your tomato plants to keep worms out of your tomatoes. I found this out while treating for a mass infestation.....there's more maters in the burn pile than have graced my plates. ................... cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

Fuk thats terrible cof, but thanks allot for the info, I'll def do it next year if I manage to swing it. I had em bad last year, no sign of them this year so far. Iv read many lists of companion plants that do well or bad together and why... Just another variable to consider before a really solid game plan is figured out. Iv busted out the pen and notebook in the past few days, literally drawing up plans for next year. This will take many many moons to figure out but once I get it,,,, thats what Im going for.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 29, 2013)

I can verify the marigold bit. My dad had a fuck ton of tomatoes and he always had marigolds around. I never asked him why, but it makes sense as I never saw worms at all. Bigger plans....rut rowwww...lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 29, 2013)

I bet that was a yummy squash based on the size and look of it in the pics! I pulled my onions up yesterday didn't try me yet though.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

Half way done with catching up with the thread whodat .....everything lookin good .think ime going to.go with that Vicks soil on all the plants and do them proper with some tea the violators are in that mix but have not introduced the tea yet well besides the store bought tea the brew


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 30, 2013)

I did a tea drench yesterday on my 3 girls and within hours they took on a glowing emerald hue.
Happens each time I do it, too.
They definitely love tea time.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I bet that was a yummy squash based on the size and look of it in the pics! I pulled my onions up yesterday didn't try me yet though.


lol, I was like "oh shit I dont even remember posting the picture" 
Here you go~ Crookneck squash... Butternuts on the way still.






method2mymadness said:


> Half way done with catching up with the thread whodat .....everything lookin good .think ime going to.go with that Vicks soil on all the plants and do them proper with some tea the violators are in that mix but have not introduced the tea yet well besides the store bought tea the brew


So Im guessing its working out for you then eh? .... Tea once a week will really do allot for them.



DoobieBrother said:


> I did a tea drench yesterday on my 3 girls and within hours they took on a glowing emerald hue.
> Happens each time I do it, too.
> They definitely love tea time.


Good to hear doobie!  Im going to brew a batch tuesday for the now usual humpday tea time, for the veggies... I made a drunken concoction a few days ago for the ladies.






On the marigolds,,, would be nice to have those to look at as well


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes working great have some bp in it also at buddys


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2013)

Good to hear 

I would like to suggest replacing the bone meal with fishbone meal and the blood meal with cotton seed meal (make sure it was grown organically and gmo free. Cotton has about the most pesticides and shit used on it) and or some high n guano. IMO it makes a higher quality flower.


Yesh it is more expensive but for me its worth it.



edit: this is where I get everything I need >>> http://www.kelp4less.com/
I almost regret posting it lol I dont want higher demand raising prices for me!!! IMO awesome bunch of people with amazing products at good prices. They really do seem to have the customer in mind.

editedit: and to top it all off you get free shipping in the US... Please stay around forever K4L!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 30, 2013)

Ya bassman showed me that along.with u recommending it ime prerty shure my local grow store got me for 8 bucks for a bag but I have enough for the next round ..and thanks for the suggestion on the switching up


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah I found out about it from bassman too! Thank you bass! wherever you are,,, dont be breaking mirrors and walking under ladders now! You DONT need that!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 30, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Ya bassman showed me that along.with u recommending it ime prerty shure my local grow store got me for 8 bucks for a bag but I have enough for the next round ..and thanks for the suggestion on the switching up


Dam edit 8 bucks would of Ben nice I spent 80 think its 50 or 60 pound bag


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2013)

Guys I believe the marigold run more pest of than just worms. I have been thinking about putting them and some Basile in on my next flower run. Whodatnation I use kelp4less as well. They sent me a five percent off code when I ordered. I will be going with maxicrop for my kelp next time. I was at the gulf today and the beach was covers in brown kelp that looks like scowering pads. I will be collecting some for one of my compost piles. A little worried about contaminants or I would put it in all of them. I have eaten out of my garden as well. My wife said that it is getting huge. Tomatoe plants were over five ft tall last Sunday when I was home last. Looking good man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2013)

Marigolds - The marigold is probably the most well known plant for repelling insects. French marigolds repel whiteflies and kill bad nematodes. Mexican marigolds are said to offend a host of destructive insects and wild rabbits as well. If you choose marigolds for your garden they must be scented to work as a repellant. And while this plant drives away many bad bugs, it also attracts spider mites and snails.

Basil -The oils in basil are said to repel thrips, flies and mosquitoes. I plant basil along side my tomatoes for larger, tastier tomatoes. However, basil and rue should not be planted together.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2013)

Uhhh such good info. I like to plant basil and tomato together because I eat them together. I have allot to say but not allot of time to do so. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 30, 2013)

Dude, fucking thank you, thank you, thank you for that link! I'm going to save a bitch load of money while buying everything I want, not just need. I gotta to be more generous with my rep, I just keep giving it to the same 5 people over and over, but I wish I could double down on rep for whodat! But you know, there isn't a lot of people on RIU that knows what they are doing, maybe that's why I'm stingy with it. However, you my friend, you filled out that vertical grow perfectly, it worked as expected, which makes a fucking boss.

Also, mad fucking jelly I didn't start any butternut this year, I fucking love butternut squash soup. All I got is crooked necks  Ratatouille all fall and winter long I guess, lol.


----------



## Boitumelosmith (Jul 1, 2013)

That is really a nice crop out there...nice pics as well...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Dude, fucking thank you, thank you, thank you for that link! I'm going to save a bitch load of money while buying everything I want, not just need. I gotta to be more generous with my rep, I just keep giving it to the same 5 people over and over, but I wish I could double down on rep for whodat! But you know, there isn't a lot of people on RIU that knows what they are doing, maybe that's why I'm stingy with it. However, you my friend, you filled out that vertical grow perfectly, it worked as expected, which makes a fucking boss.
> 
> Also, mad fucking jelly I didn't start any butternut this year, I fucking love butternut squash soup. All I got is crooked necks  Ratatouille all fall and winter long I guess, lol.


Butternut ferries can be arranged lmao. Thanks allot for the kind words,, I try to make my ladies happy and follow my passion. The double decker hazy suzans next round are going to be even bossier,,, shit everything about next round is gonna be bossier.... In time my friend 



Boitumelosmith said:


> That is really a nice crop out there...nice pics as well...


Thank you Boit 



Loding pics of me outdoor lady...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2013)

Kinda all green so its hard to make much out lol... There is some yellowing on the bottom, I v been picking them off and top dressing the plant with it... It decomposes pretty quickly actually, maybe 5 days and the leaves are all gone  The ground eats it and poops it out into a form the plant can eat,,, then then plant naturally drops more leaves feeding the ground directly under it making more food for the ground to poop out and make food for the plant again lol its cray I telll ya! She will get a proper tea hump day though 



Space Bubble!





Pre colas filling out great,,, these things already kinda look like baseball bats  no sign of flowering yet.







Even mid way-lower cola the nodes are really tight,,, for me anyway. 






Cheers!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 1, 2013)

The nodes on outdoor plants grow so completely different than indoor. Even with the same strains or clones. There's something in the sun we've yet to mimic with artificial lighting.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking good as always bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheers indeed, love that glass man. what's the poison?

great camo on the first plant man. guess you don;t fear the choppers eh?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

supchaka said:


> The nodes on outdoor plants grow so completely different than indoor. Even with the same strains or clones. There's something in the sun we've yet to mimic with artificial lighting.


Whatever it is,,, I like it! IDK if your into science and what not but we are close to creating a small sun on earth, for limitless clean energy, and new ganja indoor grow lights of course!


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looking good as always bro!


Stanks Fam!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers indeed, love that glass man. what's the poison?
> 
> great camo on the first plant man. guess you don;t fear the choppers eh?


Thanks Don, the glass was made by a friend... Tis fancy and shit lol. The poison, whisky on the rocks,,, rocks melted and make me look like a giant alcoholic which I am. I got a gallon for my birthday and its gone (drank myself) now that its gone its back to sober headed business 

CHoppers? I fear allot of things when it comes to growing, and unwanted birds in the sky are one of them... But Id have to tip my hat to someone who could spot this from the sky,,,, it looks like everything else around it. So yea I fear da choppa, but it is VERY unlikely it will be spotted... And to add its such a tiny grow lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

a gallon since your birthday! Pro drinker eh.... tell me it was a good malt lol. funny, reminds me i took a bottle of 12 yr old to DST's and he said just put it down in the cupboard there, i opened it to find his malt collection and thought shit this nice bottle p-ales in comparison lol. 

i don't know if it's because i did it for so long but i was much less stressed doing allsorts while i was on the sauce now i'm not i'm a sketchy shadow of the clear headed man i was hahaha maybe. 

screw the pork chopper man, mi know doctor who sells sizzeline screens


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

I dont think D would have allowed it past his door lmao 
I cant touch alc anymore,, once I get a little taste I go way overboard... best for me to totally steer clear all together... for now


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 2, 2013)

Twin you think I can run tea with my coco setup? Might be time for me to research. I may get a chance to have a decent little garden after all. Might be moving (again).


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Should be fine arnold... Iv never used coco though,,, Id like to start doing so. Sucks moving but its best to be in the right place, good luck with it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

i'm much the same, i'm very much the same in life i'm either doing it or not. on it, or not. in some sort of paradoxical irony when i'm on it, things round me are plain sailing when i'm not i seem to have lots of issues. or maybe i can just block them easier when i'm drinking. 

peaks and troughs man!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 2, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Twin you think I can run tea with my coco setup? Might be time for me to research. I may get a chance to have a decent little garden after all. Might be moving (again).


Coco IMO = hydro= synthetic nutes. Sure it can work for a foliar, but what's going on below the surface isn't anything organic, and if you want to go to that effort then just use a soil mix from the start. My .02$


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Uh coco is organic matter (OM) thats breaking down as microbes and roots break it up turning it into soil. In the way Im thinking of using it I would toss it in the compost first. But your right, using synthetic nutes and trying to make a living medium just dont go together.


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2013)

all of that may be true,but I run (sunshine advance mix #4)=coco,i use extreme tea compost brew tea...>>>this is the mix(posted by whodat)VIC'S SS

1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)>>I use>>(sunshine advance mix #4)=coco
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering
1 tsp fritted trace elements
4 cups kelp meal.
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings

- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.(my plants are in the mix as it cooks for them two weeks)
and I re-use that mix after each grow,it just keeps getting better.....what im saying is it will work.this is what I re-amend with.these are plushberry clones(same)both in the same mix,but the one on the left,get compost tea only,and the one on the right gets cns17 grow/bloom.....these pics are from a past grow.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Uh coco is organic matter (OM) thats breaking down as microbes and roots break it up turning it into soil. In the way Im thinking of using it I would toss it in the compost first. But your right, using synthetic nutes and trying to make a living medium just dont go together.


Wasn't duchie doing organics with coco?
He was amending it like soil (meals, gaunos, etc), adding BM's (Beneficial Micro-organisms), mychorrhizae, compost, and his own worm castings?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Thats awesome G  thanks for sharing! My new mix is this~~~~~

Compost composed of~~~~~
Donkey manure
Chicken manure
Oak leaves
Hay
Native soil


4 cu feet compost.
40 gallons used soil


Amendments ~~~~~~~ measured in us cups.
N~
Feather meal (12-0-0)~2 Soft slow release.
Mexican bat guano (10-1-1)~2
Peruvian seabird bird guano (10-10-2)~1
cottonseed meal (5-2-1)~2 Soft slow release, acidic.


P~
Fishbone meal (3-18-0)~1 25% calcium
Indonesian bat guano (0.5-13-0.2)~2 
Jamaican bat guano (1-10-1)~2
(Peruvian seabird guano listed above)~1




K~
Alfalfa meal (2-1-2)~2 Quick release 
Kelp meal (1-.5-2.5)~5 Slow release
I'll be using 1-0-10 soluble kelp powder in teas for more K, my compost is already full of it too.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~Other ingredients.~~~~~~~~~~
oyster shell flour (0.3-10.5-1) High calcium ~.5lb 96% calcium carbonate
Crab shell meal (2.5-3-0.5)~2 25% calcium 
Worm Castings~~~60lb
Azomite, granuler.~ 4
Dolomite lime~.5c 22% calcium 11% magnesium
Epsom salts~2c 10% magnesium 
Mycorrhizae
fulvic and humic acid.




Cant forget perlite.... lots of big chunky perlite


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Wasn't duchie doing organics with coco?
> He was amending it like soil (meals, gaunos, etc), adding BM's (Beneficial Micro-organisms), mychorrhizae, compost, and his own worm castings?



Cant reacall but that sounds like it would grow proper dank


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Bump.........




whodatnation said:


> Thats awesome G  thanks for sharing! My new mix is this~~~~~
> 
> Compost composed of~~~~~
> Donkey manure
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

I had to sneak out the back on this one....... My bad!


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2013)

well dam!!!....I was about to say that's way to much for your new mix...1 glass of ace for $100<<(in the spot)


----------



## 1itsme (Jul 2, 2013)

afaik coco and organic works pretty good. I mostly use salt type nutes, but i use ewc tea a couple times a grow for the micros. seems to give me a little protection from other stuff growing in there. + i haven't had any probs with fungus gnats since i started doing that. I kinda got in to vert from seeing prawn connery's grows on other sites (heath, and alot of others as well). he swears by full organic coco. myself, i tried 1 full organic grow and decided that it's going to be a while before I'm knowledgeable enough to get results that can compare to my chem results. very interesting tho.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 2, 2013)

where was the 55 gallon drum of vasoline? I always like to be greased when I'm being f__cked. ...............................................cof


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I had to sneak out the back on this one....... My bad!


I hope this receipt is from Mexico and you spent that much in pesos on booze! Holy SHEETZ!!!! I actually been to Foxwoods years ago, I am originally from Jersey and transplanted to SoCal.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Uh coco is organic matter (OM) thats breaking down as microbes and roots break it up turning it into soil. In the way Im thinking of using it I would toss it in the compost first. But your right, using synthetic nutes and trying to make a living medium just dont go together.


I'm pretty sure he's just running coco straight outta the bag with canna coco a+b. (synthetic) like I said a tea foliar would be ok but I wouldn't water with it. But it is a free country! Well sort of


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

Day 32 ~ 12/12 go bitches go!!!



Space bubble 










Blue Pit. So hard to get decent pics down there  But her colas stacked up really nice, each is 7+ inches stack stack stack...









They grow up so fast :*(*** 








Plush Berry x Grape Stomper


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

super duper update charlie cooper!! yins are exploding!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2013)

I saw the pics on my phone, but had to get on the computer to see them better man girls look sooo pretty! I also love your seed coliseum.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Should be fine arnold... Iv never used coco though,,, Id like to start doing so. Sucks moving but its best to be in the right place, good luck with it!


Thanks DeVito. lol. I think G made have given me an idea for when I get my new place. That plushberry x grape stomper sounds interesting. Think it'll get that magenta coloring?



genuity said:


> all of that may be true,but I run (sunshine advance mix #4)=coco,i use extreme tea compost brew tea...>>>this is the mix(posted by whodat)VIC'S SS
> 
> 1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)>>I use>>(sunshine advance mix #4)=coco
> 8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source
> ...


G may steal this one soon as I get into my new place where I'll have room to mix my medium mix. That alone has deterred me from wanting to use CNS17. lol. Well now I believe it's time to dig through Who's thread and find the tea recipe. And what will be my first attempt at a somewhat organic grow. I do have one question for you though G, what do you germ in? That coco mix or jiffy pucks or something else?



Thundercat said:


> I saw the pics on my phone, but had to get on the computer to see them better man girls look sooo pretty! I also love your seed coliseum.


Im on mine now and I definitely need to get to a computer. But they are looking goooooooddddd buddy. That's hella little ones.


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2013)

<<<purps? x spacebomb#1......I like the look of that (plushberry x (purple kush x gsog)),these are a few pics of the mom>>><<<her nugs,very sweet berry cola taste


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh baby! Thanks for dropping the top rate first class pr0n G! Thanks allot for testing the ?p x SB1,,, looks like I'll have some sticky iky grow boxes next round  And that plushB x PK looks to be the bomb 
Oh and congrats on getting some real pr0n recognition! You deserve it! <<< as mentioned by don in the 6000.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 3, 2013)

Is there a new 6000 club? Plants are looking stell whodat! Nice buds and seedlings!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes there is! But the true elites are in the 600000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

Club. 
Pasword needed.


And yes that is a strand of spaghetti in the middle. PTP


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man just finished a tester bowl of my hard work.... Thats a bowl of mashed squash that is! (easiest quickest recipe I could find)
4 crookneck squash (I like eating) ~~ ome grown.
one large onion ~~~~ ome grown
One monster garlic clove ~~~~ home grown <<< ill get pics, biggest garlic Iv ever seen.
dash paprika
dash bay leaf
tiny dash clove powder
few shake lawries seasoned salt
and butter to taste.

Must say it is delicious and all very well worth it. Iv never really cooked squash or eaten it all that much,, but I can just taste and feel the healthiness of what Iv harvested. 

Low water level bri g to boil simmer for 10 min mash add butter and munch  I guess I'll take a pic lol
And a few DELICIOUS slices of fresh homemade bread to dip in! not pictured, too late sorry Im stoned  Thought I would be a looser and share what Im eating lol

Edit: skin and seed both very edible. Man that was good! See yall tomorrow.















EDIT:
OMG and to top it all off a joint of my own ome grow organic.... Man Im one lucky man to experience all this,,, wish some of you were with me.
G-Night.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks real real good. I'm glad you shared.  I ate my normal meal tonight. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 3, 2013)

Aww I almost took a picture of my dinner. Garlic butter with spinach tenderloin pinwheels. (How's that for a title) corn on the cob and baked potato, fresh harvested from Target!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Looks real real good. I'm glad you shared.  I ate my normal meal tonight. Nothing too exciting.


Oh I saw that in the store the other day, "jigs normal dinner" I'll try it out sometime.


supchaka said:


> Aww I almost took a picture of my dinner. Garlic butter with spinach tenderloin pinwheels. (How's that for a title) corn on the cob and baked potato, fresh harvested from Target!


Fresh harvested from target lol. That does sound really good though! Im sure it was! 


for real this time,,,, yall leave me alone   #endlesslygiggling


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2013)

That sounds great whodat! I love to grill squash like those, slice them relatively thin marinate in some italian dressing( or just some crushed garlic salt pepper and olive oil) and lightly grill so they soften up, but still have a little crunch mmmm mm. We went to ruby tuesday the other night and I got the spaghetti squash with marinarra and roasted zuchinni. I think the only way it could have been much better is if it was organic grown by myself or a friend !


----------



## supchaka (Jul 3, 2013)

Fried zucchini from yellow basket slathered in ranch is pretty bomb and organic too


----------



## supchaka (Jul 3, 2013)

Just to go one step further. Rubios cabo combo plate... Fish taco, shrimp burrito, beans and chips. I fuckin love rubios! Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2013)

i hear you can tempura the flowers off courgette/zucchini, the're pretty tasty by the accounts i've heard. seems a bit of a fanny on though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> That sounds great whodat! I love to grill squash like those, slice them relatively thin marinate in some italian dressing( or just some crushed garlic salt pepper and olive oil) and lightly grill so they soften up, but still have a little crunch mmmm mm. We went to ruby tuesday the other night and I got the spaghetti squash with marinarra and roasted zuchinni. I think the only way it could have been much better is if it was organic grown by myself or a friend !



Thats sounds really good! Im gonna do that, thanks  Iv actually been grilling with the dry tree limbs I cut last year, give it a better flavor over the store bought ready light charcoal imo.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i hear you can tempura the flowers off courgette/zucchini, the're pretty tasty by the accounts i've heard. seems a bit of a fanny on though.


I actually ate one of the blooms raw when I accidentally knocked it off, ehh maybe I'll try it some other way prob not though.


Hope everyone is having a good fourth so far! I slept in but plan on getting some stuff done today.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2013)

Got my first cucumber! And its fuking delicious! 

Toasted thick slice homemade white bread, mayo, cucumber, light light salt, lil black peppa, and light drizzle olive oil. 

Fist though,,, lets do a little montage... 




































Ok quite the jump from plant to plate with no pics of fruit in between,,, it happened kinda quick lol...... My new blog >>>> from seed to toilet, we all know how it ends lmao.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2013)

I never knew a cucumber could look so beautiful. I love the fruits of your labor (haha... that's a pun or something).

EDIT: Having a good 'day off' lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2013)

Everyday is a day off my friend  as long as I get to do what I want to hehe. 
Yes its a great day so far mr Jig. Hows yours going?




edit: new location haha


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 4, 2013)

Woot that looks like one fine cucumber sandwich sir! Ill try the olive oil next time. i usually just do salt pepper mayo I love it with tomotoes instead of cucumbers too. That plant to plate montage was sweet man! Glad your fourth is going well. I've been fcking around in my room while he wife unpacks.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 4, 2013)

Well most mayo has olive oil in it but really do enjoy both mayo and olive oil,,, It always sucks over doing food,,, and the cucumber (or whatever) is the focus so its always good to taste it over everything else... imo,,, so I take it really easy on all other ingredients.... except for mayo lol I also love love love tom sandwiches but they havn;t come in yet  Looks like I will pick a yellow pear tom tomorrow,, they are tiny like cherry toms lol but its still something! Next update is gonna be awesome, everything is doing really well.


Good to hear the move is going okay,,, about as good as it could be I guess. I do love building grows though! Wish I could have been around to help but you know....


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2013)

I saw a form of growing in the kelp4less site (which I can't find now) that covered logs with soil and as the logs composted, they fed the plants that grew into them. I was thinking of your recent soil gift-using it to cover trash logs from a recent logging site....gives you raised beds full of nutrients. .......................... cof


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 4, 2013)

I love that idea I've got an area in my new yard where I'm puttin raised beds for next season. It also happens I've got a bunch of logs that could be split and layed at the bottoms . Then plenty of good soil on top, and I've already got plans for some worm tubes at each end.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2013)

Day's great whodat. Been getting stuff done and took a trip into town. Was nice seeing all the people about. I could care less about holidays... but I love seeing everyone else enjoy them. There is nothing in the world I love more than seeing others smile.

Got the first set of rafters up and the attic floor down in the room. And wearily glaring at my wifes ever growing tummy. It's what I've wanted for a long time... but I'm still nervous as anything about the change that is about to happen. That's life though huh. 

And funny things about days off. When you do what you like, everyday is a day off.... but at the same time... you NEVER get a day off, cuz your always doing what you like. It's good though haha.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I never knew a cucumber could look so beautiful. I love the fruits of your labor (haha... that's a pun or something).
> 
> EDIT: Having a good 'day off' lol.


Its also good with fresh lemon juice and Tapatio!


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

would the bark from the logs not raise the ph quite a lot. My wifes aunt and uncle covered their vegetable patch with chips from some tree's they had cut down thinking it would help with composting and mulch on top of the medium, but it screwed their ph...



curious old fart said:


> I saw a form of growing in the kelp4less site (which I can't find now) that covered logs with soil and as the logs composted, they fed the plants that grew into them. I was thinking of your recent soil gift-using it to cover trash logs from a recent logging site....gives you raised beds full of nutrients. .......................... cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 5, 2013)

DST said:


> would the bark from the logs not raise the ph quite a lot. My wifes aunt and uncle covered their vegetable patch with chips from some tree's they had cut down thinking it would help with composting and mulch on top of the medium, but it screwed their ph...


I think it depends on the tree type. I'm using soils that are compost with pine bark. Here's a better explanation................... http://kerryg.hubpages.com/hub/Hugelkultur-Using-Woody-Waste-in-Composting......................... cof


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

I forget which tree's they said they had used, but their whole grow was cabbaged, and not in an edible way.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

High carbon content in any soil will sequester available N for the actual decomposing process and take a long time to break down. Wood chips and what not do make a good mulch and eventually break down into great soil, but too much as a mulch or added to the soil and microbes will pull N from the surrounding area to get it broken down. IMO the best way to use the wood chips is to fully compost it for several years or until it has basically turned into soil. Carbon/Nitrogen rations are key in any compost pile and or soil,,,, from what Iv read a 11-1 ratio is best.


Certain logs (not sure which ones exactly,,,, yet  ) are perfect for growing edible mushrooms,,, that is also on the agenda. 


OMG I find this guy so annoying but it too much on the subject not to post..... Something about him though  lol
[video=youtube;MEkFFRjDkvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEkFFRjDkvs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

This is what that guy reminds me of. btw southpark studios,,, every ep ever! pretty cool 

http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s03e05-jakovasaurs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I love that idea I've got an area in my new yard where I'm puttin raised beds for next season. It also happens I've got a bunch of logs that could be split and layed at the bottoms . Then plenty of good soil on top, and I've already got plans for some worm tubes at each end.


great idea, you should invest in a few pounds of earthworms if they arent already all over, they would really help.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2013)

I had to turn the volume down to about 30% to make it okay on my ears.
He really goofed up the volume when he shot all the segments.
But was some good info, so I downloaded it so I can be annoyed again later when the info will become handy.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

He wasn't even that bad in that ep (still annoying) watch his other stuff,,, omg stfu.


----------



## 1itsme (Jul 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> High carbon content in any soil will sequester available N for the actual decomposing process and take a long time to break down. Wood chips and what not do make a good mulch and eventually break down into great soil, but too much as a mulch or added to the soil and microbes will pull N from the surrounding area to get it broken down. IMO the best way to use the wood chips is to fully compost it for several years or until it has basically turned into soil. Carbon/Nitrogen rations are key in any compost pile and or soil,,,, from what Iv read a 11-1 ratio is best.
> 
> 
> Certain logs (not sure which ones exactly,,,, yet  ) are perfect for growing edible mushrooms,,, that is also on the agenda.
> ...


the mushroom thing is definitely interesting, I've been toying with the idea for quite a while. It would rock to have fresh mushrooms to cook with all the time. 
Oh yeah, that guy really is annoying. I've tried (unsuccessfully) to sit thru his videos many times lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

Glad Im not the only one! Yeah, we always see rotting lumber covered in shrooms and funguses for a reason  they break it down really well.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Glad Im not the only one! Yeah, we always see rotting lumber covered in shrooms and funguses for a reason  they break it down really well.


I want to try to grow Shrooms!!! You ever grow them before Whodat? The trippy kind. Hope you and your family enjoyed the 4th!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

Never grown shrooms before, either kind. Id love to get some none trippy ones going for market though.

Or I could try these out  I would like to grow some trippy shrooms for personal use, but I got so much going on right now all input is going into the future farm.
Fourth was good didnt do much, besides drive around with my V mask on scaring all the patriots <<< jkjk nsa dont come get me. Im a good boy, promise. 






*Matsutake Mushrooms &#8211; $1000/pound*
*The matsutake, or mattake, mushroom is expensive because of its rarity. While its historical prevalence meant it was nearly synonymous with autumn in Japan, the introduction of an insect that kills the trees under which the mushroom grows has caused a dramatic decrease in the number of matsutake mushrooms. A method for farming the matsutake has yet to be developed, which means the lack of trees from which to harvest these mushrooms naturally is a serious problem for the species.








*Did you do anything cool? Hows the monster? Her cut flowering yet?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2013)

Whodat the members of the fungus family you see on those logs do something to the wood I use in my woodworking called spalting. I cultivate them and love them for a whole different reason.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> Whodat the members of the fungus family you see on those logs do something to the wood I use in my woodworking called spalting. I cultivate them and love them for a whole different reason.



Uh I typed up a respons and flop it goes away.

Basically,,, Iv hade plenty exp in wood working,,, spalting is beautiful, Im also amazed by curly and birdseye formations. Burls are really cool too. In the end I was turned off of working with exotic and hard woods when i realized how destructive the industry is to our home AKA earth. Iv broken away from it,,, new spark to start a sustainable fast growing bamboo patch on the property for all of my building needs (hopefully). Im very thankful to know of this grasses wonders, now I need to be smart and use it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 5, 2013)

I think you can totally be successfull growing either or both kinds of mushrooms bud. My shroom grow was start up to harvest in 30 days for under $100 and was done mostly with birdseed but I've been reading popcorn also works well. If you have a pressure cooker already it will be even cheaper. The biggest keys are keeping everything clean and being able to control temp and humidity.

Edibles are a bit different but can be grown on various things including wood chips/sawdust. I haven't grown any edibles yet but have watched several videos and read some in the process of learning about the other grow. Java dog is a great mushroom resource for edibles or magicals! Cannado also has a lot of great knowledge and experience.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Uh I typed up a respons and flop it goes away.
> 
> Basically,,, Iv hade plenty exp in wood working,,, spalting is beautiful, Im also amazed by curly and birdseye formations. Burls are really cool too. In the end I was turned off of working with exotic and hard woods when i realized how destructive the industry is to our home AKA earth. Iv broken away from it,,, new spark to start a sustainable fast growing bamboo patch on the property for all of my building needs (hopefully). Im very thankful to know of this grasses wonders, now I need to be smart and use it.


I work with wood a lot. Usually once a day, sometimes more. Punch the top and twist it works best for me.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't forget about tickling the roots.


And don't forget to clear your internet browser's cache when you're done.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

Ready for some organic luvin?






This is getting ready for my fall canna grow.
Compost on the left, native soil from the ditch on the right.









Compost









Native soil









Together we are awesome 









Pinke eye purple hull peas, blooming and fruiting









Been harvesting some squash lately, they are doing great.
These are the crookneck.









This one is 5.5 feet in diameter and 4 ft tall.









Butternut









Sweet corn













View of the melon patch from the back of the corn patch, hands raised in the air. 
Melons doing great









Sugar baby









Cucumber and Toms,









This one is for brunch tomorrow









Beefsteaks









Eggplant flower











Hope you enjoy.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

Hhveggies!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 5, 2013)

I didn't just enjoy I loved it!!! My mouth is just about watering man. My wife was very impressed and thought it was somebody's farm..... I said we'll it kinda is . She hadn't see pics if it in a few weeks and didn't recognize it was the same garden. Everything looks really impressive man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree about the destructive habits of man. I selectively cut diseased trees when I do cut which isn't very often. I can get most from storm fall and timber industry waste. Which in its self is a shame. I love the free form organic fill of figured wood. I use olive burl from orchards in California. I love art as a whole. I was a photographer in GA before I came to lousyana. I had my work in some galleries in the north GA mountains. I did that professionally for three years. My camera quit writing to the card at a wedding six years ago. I have been unable to replace it since. Every time I get to money life happens. I still have all my studio equipment and Nikon lenses. Will be getting a camera again this winter. I will post some stuff on the six one day this week. I have a picture of a snowy egret ( the bird in the field whit your donkeys) on the bayou at sunrise I won some awards for I can put up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2013)

By the way the veggies look f'ing great. Ate my first tomato yesterday. Love them probably my favorite. Have harvested some pepper for some preventive spray for my gorilla girls before I move on.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

Oooo then you should be able to make some high class pr0n then  hehe. Iv won 3 photo contests 2 here on riu (600 stuff) and one on another site lol not really nice by any means. Glad to hear your doing your part to wood work responsibly, the lumber and wood products manufacturing industry actually considers all these cool formations mentioned "defects" people are so fukin closed minded it makes me sick. 

Mind sharing your bug spray? I need to mix up my line of attack, the thrips are doing their thing.

The one I use consists of cinnomon, cloves, mint, orang peel, apple cider vin, lemon juice, and bio deg soap. 





Hey Thanks allot Mr and Mrs TC! This "garden" is me trying to develop a model that can work on a larger scale,,,, some major tweaking to be done. 






Thanks for stoping by everyone  hope you and yours are doing good. I slept in AGAIN  time to get this coffee brewd up and a fatty twisted,,, I gots shit to do!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2013)

Posted this in the 600 last night, I know some of you done seen it already but here it is again.


MVK lady doing okay by her lonesome. Day 35~ 12/12


Look how sticky those fingers are! 








This will have to wait for tomorrow......









View attachment 2726871View attachment 2726873View attachment 2726866View attachment 2726865View attachment 2726876View attachment 2726879


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2013)

1 clove garlic
1lb pepper
1\2 green tobacco laeve 
steep screen and mix 
2tsp lemon juice 
2tsp aloe gel
1 gal water 
(1 egg white can be added for more longevity)
would like to try the mint and cloves
I sprinkle cinnamon on the ground


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 6, 2013)

Veggies look great and so do the ladies


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 6, 2013)

*The Art and Science of Making a Hugelkultur Bed  Transforming Woody Debris into a Garden Resource*

*Compost, Fungi, Soil Biology, Soil Composition, Soil Conservation, Soil Rehabilitation, Structure, Water Conservation, Water Harvesting  by Melissa Miles August 3, 2010*








_Wooden debris will decompose faster,
(and be transformed into a resource)
when hugelkultur techniques are
employed._

Used for centuries in Eastern Europe and Germany, _hugelkultur_ (in German hugelkultur translates roughly as mound culture) is a gardening and farming technique whereby woody debris (fallen branches and/or logs) are used as a resource.
Often employed in permaculture systems, hugelkultur allows gardeners and farmers to mimic the nutrient cycling found in a natural woodland to realize several benefits. Woody debris (and other detritus) that falls to the forest floor can readily become sponge like, soaking up rainfall and releasing it slowly into the surrounding soil, thus making this moisture available to nearby plants.
Hugelkultur garden beds (and hugelkultur ditches and swales) using the same principle to:


 Help retain moisture on site
 Build soil fertility
 Improve drainage
 Use woody debris that is unsuitable for other use
 Applicable on a variety of sites, hugelkultur is particularly well suited for areas that present a challenge to gardeners. Urban lots with compacted soils, areas with poor drainage, limited moisture, etc., can be significantly improved using a hugelkultur technique, as hugelkultur beds are, essentially, large, layered compost piles covered with a growing medium into which a garden is planted.
Creating a hugelkultur garden bed is a relatively simple process:
1. Select an area with approximately these dimensions: 6 feet by 3 feet
2. Gather materials for the project:


 Fallen logs, branches, twigs, fallen leaves (the under utilized biomass from the site). Avoid using cedar, walnut or other tree species deemed allelopathic.
 Nitrogen rich material (manure or kitchen waste work well and will help to maintain a proper carbon to nitrogen ratio in the decomposing mass within the hugelkulter bed).
 Top soil (enough to cover the other layers of the bed with a depth of 1  2) and some mulching material (straw works well).
 3. Lay the logs (the largest of the biomass debris) down as the first layer of the hugelkulter bed. Next, add a layer of branches, then a layer of small sticks and twigs. Hugelkultur beds work best when they are roughly 3 feet high (though this method is forgiving, and there is no fixed rule as to the size of the bed. That is where the art comes in!)
4. Water these layers well
5. Begin filling in spaces between the logs, twigs and branches with leaf litter and manure of kitchen scraps.
6. Finally, top off the bed with 1  2 of top soil and a layer of mulch.
The hugelkulter bed will benefit from curing a bit, so it is best to prepare the bed several months prior to planting time (prepare the bed in the fall for a spring planting, for example, in temperate northern climates), but hugelkultur beds can be planted immediately. Plant seeds or transplants into the hugelkulter bed as you would any other garden bed. Happy hugelkulturing!


 cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks allot cof! What a good reason to put off the giant pile of limbs I got piled up! . The lot of it,,, beautiful. Like classical music.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

Day 38~ 12/12
Going alright 


A lil orang because.
SB



BP
I said fuck it, shoved the camera down there and one shot from the hip no scoped nuged shot the blue pit right in the colas...




Close up






So from bottom to top we got BP colas, then the middle SB colas, and then the top SB colas. This one is a middle cola. 





And what we all like most,,, top colas 











Oh, and this happened too.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2013)

I kinda like the multiple plants per pot thing. Girls look great as always lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

They are going outside,,, besides the two pots that are DOG, those are for cloning.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 7, 2013)

That's one of those ideas that you run across that have multiple benefits and I'm still trying to figure out how many uses - and beds I need to prepare. ......................................... cof


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 8, 2013)

OH MAH GAWSH! HA-BAH HA-BAH... HA-BAH.... GIMME-DAT!

Lookin great dude. Thanks for sharing. Sorry havent been around much... working my balls off and I hate it


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;7dzaEBk49-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dzaEBk49-E&amp;list=RD02HNgo1Kyhe6g[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2013)

Do you have an assistant helping you with all veggies and buds? Or are you doing this all solo? Everything is looking bomb bro!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2013)

Just fsm and I, FAM. Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2013)

Damn... gary ain't getting no credit.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 9, 2013)

Let me ask the obvious burning question on everyone's mind! Why didn't you grow more weed outside? I have my own assptions ill keep to myself for now


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2013)

It was never really a plan to grow outside in the begging of the season, or ever, I was too scetched out. After I had the two ladies now left over I couldn't bring my self to toss em... I convinced myself that one tiny spot may be okay and the extra bud would be awesome,,, plus Iv always wanted to grow outside. Well I got comfortable and one thing led to another. I'll try and do a small spring, summer, and fall canna garden next year..... SMALL


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> 1 clove garlic
> 1lb pepper
> 1\2 green tobacco laeve
> steep screen and mix
> ...



Saved in me files  thanks


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 9, 2013)

http://webecoist.momtastic.com/2009/04/16/22-things-you-didnt-know-you-could-compost/

When will we see 25 pounds roadkill and few pounds toilet paper and vac dirt added to ur compost


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the cool link  I'll get back to it but dor now I'll tell you I compost just about everything including the hair and vacuum waste  I ment to mention the vacuum waste when I emptied it last week but yeah I learned about it from a random youtube vid...
Here we go. Im so glad I remember these things... how? idk. thank baby fsm 
[video=youtube;Wge_1U9NfX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wge_1U9NfX8[/video]

^ second youtube search attempt,,, I like to think Im good at finding things on the net sometimes, its been about a year or more since I seen that vid. 
I didnt fuss with all the stuff he did, I just dug a pit in the compost pile threw it in and covered it.... just like with everything else.







Another note, heres a curious concoction Im working on at the moment. Soaking sugar trim in scotch (double yum yum there,) for 30 min then blending it into a fatty fat ass banana peanut butter fudge milkshake. Hopefully it will knock me out. Will post a pic or two soon.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 9, 2013)

I figured u knew half or all of that I would of never thought of some finger nails and shit I could c roadkill as I've used chopped up fish parts and whole fish


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 10, 2013)

From the garden!  Cucumber, onion, tomato. So yummy


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 11, 2013)

Where is the meat


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Where is the meat


well they look like some beef tomatoes maybe. but seriously if i eat that, especially stoned it would just make me hungrier lol.

edit: have you made pickles yet? those cucumbers look like a prime candidate!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Where is the meat


None called for this dish 



ghb said:


> well they look like some beef tomatoes maybe. but seriously if i eat that, especially stoned it would just make me hungrier lol.
> 
> edit: have you made pickles yet? those cucumbers look like a prime candidate!



Thats why I eat four at a time lol And those are early girl toms. I'll prob pickle everything I cant eat fresh,,, but honestly these cucumbers are not producing very much.... Will see how they finish up. 


Been almost a week since the last update! Uploading some pics now.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2013)

The crazy drink I mentioned... and some kind of funny smelling cig... On that, Im still cig free, been maybe two months? IDK and IDC <<< i dont care, as long as it stays this way.





Some cannabis cup stickers on the dehumidifier. 







Babies. ?p x sb1 Growing pretty slow, I attribute that to the restricted root mass... They should blow up when transplanted.





These will probably go through puberty soon... 








Day 43~ 12/12 for the flowering girls. 

MVK, pistils starting to recede and calyxes starting to swell... Looking and smelling good.










The other cab.






Blue Pit






Space Bubble.... A kinda sorta canopy shot?.?.?...





I can feel the swelling approaching 









There you go, dats about it... Veggie garden is rocking out, I'll get some pics up sometime.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe I missed the description of the funky drink. Could you refresh my memory?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2013)

When I read SWELL it made me think of Peter Brady channeling Bogey saying Shwell!

Is that lipstick on the funny cigarette?

I removed the center cage from the blueberries and there were some huge ones on there - yum. I bet they are all gone today 






Putting up the third GH beam today:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe I missed the description of the funky drink. Could you refresh my memory?



Sugar trim soaked for a few hrs in whisky,, I didnt bother filtering it. The big piece in there is fresh mint,,, its actually pretty good. Im not sure how it worked out,,, I was already buzzed pretty good.



Mohican said:


> When I read SWELL it made me think of Peter Brady channeling Bogey saying Shwell!
> 
> Is that lipstick on the funny cigarette?
> 
> ...




Thats a filter on the J, lets me toke it alllllll the way down  (no spliffs for me)

Man Id love to be growing more berries, but the wild ones around here are pretty good and Im thankful. 
The greenhouse looks like its gonna be huge! Awesome stuff mo!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2013)

All glory to MoHouse! How f'ing big is that greenhouse going to be? I'm going to have to trade you some of your small plants for some of my extra large plants. Because you have the greenhouse space, but I definitely cannot still flower these things to full size on my deck! They're like 5ft right now, they'll easily be 12 by crop, even if I don't transplant them. They're in like 30-40 gallon pots right now.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 13, 2013)

I think the drink sounds and looks great. I've been meaning make some green dragon!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2013)

Im fuckin proud of you WhoDat, i hate your choice to be an ain'ts fan but im glad your off cigs. i bought a pack the other day, i was stressin hard. i smoked 2 and threw them on top of my apartment building. i dont miss that shit.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll have been off cancer sticks for 7 years come this September.
Started when I was 10 years old and smoked until I was 40.
So much money wasted, and so many years of respiratory stress.
Good on ya, whodat!
It ain't worth it to go back to it, so stay strong and don't give in when you feel tempted.

My motto: If you must smoke, please smoke cannabis!


----------



## ghb (Jul 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'll have been off cancer sticks for 7 years come this September.
> 
> My motto: If you must smoke, please smoke cannabis!


that's one hell of a motto doob, note taken!.

whodat the plants are all looking amazing, mvk with a 600 to it's self, no wonder you wanted to do a 600 single plant grow off, you have a major head start you sly dog you!.

what are your plans for all the yins? they are gonna take a lot of flowering space


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I think the drink sounds and looks great. I've been meaning make some green dragon!


I got a friend that sells tinctures (denver) and is like a fuking scientist with it. He usually suggest a dropper full for the most experienced users... Well I was crashing at his place for the canna cup and the morning I had to fly out he said I could have as much as I wanted for the flight back (he had a big jar full) so I promptly poured about a shots worth into my coffee...... That was one hell of a ride 




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Im fuckin proud of you WhoDat, i hate your choice to be an ain'ts fan but im glad your off cigs. i bought a pack the other day, i was stressin hard. i smoked 2 and threw them on top of my apartment building. i dont miss that shit.


One, thank you  it is without a doubt one of the best decisions I have ever made,,, unfortunately that was only possible by making one of the worst decisions I have ever made.

Two, I did not choose to be a SAINTS fan. Got VHS home vids of my brother and I barely able to speak to chanting "whodat, whodat, whodat said they gonna beat them saints!" haha,,, yeah we were one of the worst teams in the league for a long time but thing have inevitably changed  no doubt in my mind for brief recent history we are and have been one of the best. No one can say shit about last year,,, we were crippled as a team by coc suker goodell. 2013-2014 you better not sleep on us, you will be embarrassed.



ghb said:


> that's one hell of a motto doob, note taken!.
> 
> whodat the plants are all looking amazing, mvk with a 600 to it's self, no wonder you wanted to do a 600 single plant grow off, you have a major head start you sly dog you!.
> 
> what are your plans for all the yins? they are gonna take a lot of flowering space


hehe yeah lol... It wasn't supposed to be like that though. 
The teens (some showing sex now) will be transplanted outside for a fall grow. The babies are for next round, but specifically for breeding more s33ds... There will be a new bigger system built for next grow (same wattage). Oh, and I also got some s1 dogs getting ready for cloning to flower for this next run too. So next run will be all ?p x sb1 and dog s1...... I wonder exactly how many trichs will actually be grown?  wheres stephen hawking when you need him!!! 




DoobieBrother said:


> I'll have been off cancer sticks for 7 years come this September.
> Started when I was 10 years old and smoked until I was 40.
> So much money wasted, and so many years of respiratory stress.
> Good on ya, whodat!
> ...



Thanks doobie. I started when I was 13 and Im almost 30 now,,, I decided I had something to live for.... Now I just need to learn how to grow even more dank to support my habit  hahaha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2013)

i would NEVER hold last year against you guys, ever. But coming from the carolina's my sports experience has been a losing one as well. no where near saint status as of now either. Lol gotta remember i gotta root for bobcats and panthers. though at heart im truly an eagles guy but living here so long i have a spot for our panthers. sorry for talking all this football, but the season needs to start i been having withdrawals.]

edit: i started smoking cigs the same day i started smoking weed lol it was year 2001 i believe. i know i was 14 or 15. im 26 now


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2013)

Yall are just lucky you're in the NFC. 

3 cheers for no cigs!

EDIT: 13 years of no smoking for me. Nearly 8 without a drink. But that's a different thing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I love football. Who was it that mentioned the fantasy league recently? Im totally down


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2013)

Hell i'm down too!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah I made a thread last year for a "600 fantasy league" what a flop that was lmao


https://www.rollitup.org/sports/544669-600-fantasy-league.html


[video=youtube;7xMuhvioqtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=7xMuhvioqtE[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> I'll have been off cancer sticks for 7 years come this September.
> Started when I was 10 years old and smoked until I was 40.
> So much money wasted, and so many years of respiratory stress.
> Good on ya, whodat!
> ...


It will be 7 years for me on 9-27. It was sad that they controlled me-had to have one. Life is much better without nicotine. .......... .........................cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, cof!
I quit on my birthday which is 9-24.
Great minds think alike!


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2013)

mine wasn't planned. that was the day I wound up in intensive care thru a head on collision.....they won't let you smoke there and they kept me in a coma for three weeks. every time I would come to I would ask for a cigarette...after 4 weeks I quit asking. .................. cof


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

I quit a few days after my leukemia diagnosis.
One cancer is bad enough, so I had three smokes on my b-day out of a fresh pack, them crumpled it up and tossed it in the trash.
Sometimes bad things need to happen for good things become possible.
Or, my other motto: Things always happen exactly as they should, and never before they need to happen.
I have a lot of B.S. mottos.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2013)

When the going gets tough, the tough have mottoes.

(my browser says that's the plural of motto ?? )


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i would NEVER hold last year against you guys, ever. But coming from the carolina's my sports experience has been a losing one as well. no where near saint status as of now either. Lol gotta remember i gotta root for bobcats and panthers. though at heart im truly an eagles guy but living here so long i have a spot for our panthers. sorry for talking all this football, but the season needs to start i been having withdrawals.]
> 
> edit: i started smoking cigs the same day i started smoking weed lol it was year 2001 i believe. i know i was 14 or 15. im 26 now





whodatnation said:


> I love football. Who was it that mentioned the fantasy league recently? Im totally down


It could be worse you know, you could be a Lions fan. Failure after failure in the draft with the exception of Megatron. That dude is so clutch. I'm down for a fantasy football league. I promise I'll be better about keeping up than I am with my journal. lol. 

On a growing note, that MVK is looking particularly frosty...numm nummmsss. hah. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> When the going gets tough, the tough have mottoes.
> 
> (my browser says that's the plural of motto ?? )


Here's the etymology:

motto (n.) 1580s, from Italian _motto_ "a saying, legend attached to a heraldic design," from Late Latin _muttum_ "grunt, word," from Latin _muttire_ "to mutter, mumble, murmur" (see mutter).


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 14, 2013)

Damn we're getting all grammatically correct in this huh? Well let the debauchery commence as I type...lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> When the going gets tough, the tough have mottoes.
> 
> (my browser says that's the plural of motto ?? )


Here's the etymology:

motto (n.) 1580s, from Italian _motto_ "a saying, legend attached to a heraldic design," from Late Latin _muttum_ "grunt, word," from Latin _muttire_ "to mutter, mumble, murmur" (see mutter).

I make a lot of grunts.
And often mutter to myself.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

So whats a full fledge conversation with yourself then?  <:-0


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

Scary.

I'm like you when I'm alone: I just talk to myself, ask questions and answer them like I'm Sybil, until Mike #3 pipes in with some stupid comment or question, then we gang up on him and give him a verbal tongue lashing so he'll keep his pie hole shut so the grown ups can keep talking.


Or maybe more like this guy:


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2013)

^^^so what one is this..haha


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

LMAO so you and I hanging out would actually be like 6-10 people  and they are all big pot heads,,, much dank is required lol
Im def a one man party,,, fsm forbid I get a few drinks in me,, then its like too much fun.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

genuity said:


> ^^^so what one is this..haha


Hmmm... not sure... what hour of the day is it?
*That was lame.*
**What the fuck do you care?**
*Hey! Watch the foul language! This is a family website, you prick!*
**Who you calling "prick", you manged out dinglehopper? I outta smack the ugly off ya for that one!**
*Pff! Yeah! You and who's army, Pink Mist?*
***THIS army, muthatrucka! I got your back #2!! Sha-clacka! Sha-slanka!!***



whodatnation said:


> LMAO so you and I hanging out would actually be like 6-10 people  and they are all big pot heads,,, much dank is required lol


No wonder I smoke enough by myself for 5 or 6 dudes.


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2013)

hell yea...gut buster/tear jerker...."pink mist"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, that guy couldn't fight his way out of a puff of smoke.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2013)

How do you get all of those people to fit on the scooter?


LA Rams of Anaheim - nuff said.




Greenhouse update:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

What Im jamming to right now. I fukin love nofx.

[video=youtube;VVwXS_Qjoyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVwXS_Qjoyw[/video]



Hey mo the GH is gonna be beautiful by the looks of it. How many sq feet, dimensions ect? if ya dont mind. Thanks for sharing, the weather looks to be good all the time,,,,,,,,,,, let me guess~~~~~ cali? hahah  I fear the day yall get hit with the big one, we always thought it would never happen.  My mother lives out there.



PS~ Im fuxin with some veggie pics atm... On the way.  most came out blurry and I dont have the heart to post them.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope most of the pics can speak for themselves,,, if youve been following closely.



Did I mention I love NOFX? 



[video=youtube;mKHRHz1Pj1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKHRHz1Pj1k[/video]




























































So I never put a herbs and shit patch in this spot (tall grass) and this is where my fall lima bean spot is going to be, I love lima beans. (these are the bush variety) 
The two empty beds at the upper right corner are going to be irish potato towers, and the next two beds will be one sweet pie pumpkins and more butternut squash,,, the BnS << lol butternut squash, will actually be in a tower. I will also have two more towers of cantaloupe that are not in the pictured area, but close. These tower ideas are only days old so much more to figure out for sure, but once Iv decided something is going to happen well its going to happen fsm willing. 













Thanks for stopping by everyone.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2013)

i had a punk rock room mate in military academy. he put me on to nofx, he was from vegas. i found some things i could appreciate about punk, and he also used to listen to ska.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i had a punk rock room mate in military academy. he put me on to nofx, he was from vegas. i found some things i could appreciate about punk, and he also used to listen to ska.



nofx def made the biggest impact on me than any other band Iv ever gotten into,,,, without a doubt. Their music changed my life for the best.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I love football. Who was it that mentioned the fantasy league recently? Im totally down


Me sir....Hey I am on Day 9 of cig free!!! I do use the patch though. I am going through some serious coughing and its even affecting me taking rips off my bong. Its driving me nuts with this cough, I hope it goes away soon. Is it normal to be coughing so much after quitting cigs? Did any of you have a wicked cough after quitting?

Plants looking stellar whodat!

Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2013)

For me it was Genesis. Peter Gabriel, Phil Collins, Steve Hackett, Tony Banks and Michael Rutherford.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;YkADj0TPrJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

Never had the coughing issue fam, though I seem to remember some other people mention it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2013)

Being from Cali, I don't fear Earthquakes 1 tiny little bit. I'd be a lot more worried about the hurricanes, tornadoes, and floods many parts of the country have to deal with. Mom will be safe out here.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

While we are on the subject of quitting, and nofx....

[video=youtube;47gJSKGeRuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47gJSKGeRuc[/video]

Be a winner not a problem admitter un quit 
(I quit, I'm shit)
Better to be a hepper than a healthy 12 stepper, forfeit 
(I'm shit)
You wanna keep it goin' but you don't know how
Everyone at meetings gets a Löwenbräu
You quit (I quit) 
You're shit (I'm shit) 
You're a quitter (I'm a quitter)
And no one likes you

Start a pattern of behavior; I see no reason to stop. 
(Don't stop, don't drop) 
You got a habit, got to have it 'til it's finished don't drop 
(Don't drop)
The Charlie Chan's chopped, Pabst pitcher been poured
You got a spare kidney and your liver looks bored
So stop (With friends)
fucking (like you)
around (I'm fucked)
You're buying the next round

C'mon you gonna Quit?
You gonna walk away and Quit?
Mark my words:
If you ever wanna be a winner 
You're gonna quit talking about quitting
You got that?

You wanna be a Thompson, Hemingway, Bukowski
Banging Bill Burroughs lived to 83
You're fa- (You're a)
-mous and (fucking)
you're rich (dickhead)
quit acting like a bitch


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2013)

i cant read punk lyrics without screaming,


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 15, 2013)

bad ass garden....im following those fall towers also....super rep whodat!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 15, 2013)

Tomatoes look good bet they taste good I will only eat them thin sliced on certain sandwiches ime weird


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking amazing dude! That is a garden of dreams. And such order in there too! Keep up the great work. Curious how the strains I gave ya are doing?


Cheers dude!
swampy


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 16, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Tomatoes look good bet they taste good I will only eat them thin sliced on certain sandwiches ime weird


I like to eat them like an apple. Get that tomato juice dripping off my chin like pearl jam on Jenna Haze after a bukkake vid.
Or pop cherry toms like they was kandy.
Nummy!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


>


Is that a store where you live? Fucking dope!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;ROUWFMf1Vq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROUWFMf1Vq4[/video] and if you are a pimp


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Is that a store where you live? Fucking dope!!!



Haha I wish 



Dr.D81 said:


> and if you are a pimp View attachment 2739302View attachment 2739252View attachment 2739251View attachment 2739303View attachment 2739304View attachment 2739305




Not my kind of rap, but those are some beautiful pictures! I'll get a nice camera when I decide to get serious....... Then in two years it will be obsolete lol 
Thanks for sharing!


This is more my kind of ATL rap.
"people hate it when your better than them, they aint hatin start worrying then"

[video=youtube;GfPjYdef1lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfPjYdef1lg[/video]





Edit: so I came up with a name for ?p x sbacebomb ==== "NIBIRU" lmao


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2013)

whodat said:


> ti said:
> 
> 
> > "people hate it when your better than them, they aint hatin start worrying then"



It's how you know you're on your game. 

Hope youre having a good week.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> bad ass garden....im following those fall towers also....super rep whodat!


Hey Xub  welcome  Thanks!



Swamp Thing said:


> Looking amazing dude! That is a garden of dreams. And such order in there too! Keep up the great work. Curious how the strains I gave ya are doing?
> 
> 
> Cheers dude!
> swampy



Thanks bro. 
I'll get a proper veg update in the next couple of days here.






Thanks for stopping by everyone!


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2013)

this is (what'itdo)...<<one word..>>>{NIBIRU} id love to be around for that..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2013)

I would too lol. That would be hella awesome if it exists. Im the type of person who likes to think that anything is a possibility  I saw an interesting vid the other day,,, something about all the mass extinctions on earth have happened on schedule every 26 million or whatever years. An elliptical orbiting large heavenly body is a possible explanation,,, bringing with it space debris from the outer solar system,,, logical to me at least haha.



On another note, check out "debo insurance" lmfao

[video=youtube;NbX34-hzK3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbX34-hzK3I[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2013)

I always feel so at peace here,

[video=youtube;CVJ8nDpM3LY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVJ8nDpM3LY[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2013)

I like TI as well, the crap like have a baby by me is the stuff I can't abide. Just the same thing over and over.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;aGzgwbnB7eM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGzgwbnB7eM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2013)

Hell yeah! That'll wake you up in the morn 


spac bubbles are chunking out nicely  Makes me happy.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 17, 2013)

I love your taste in music too.... 
[video=youtube_share;M4UUI2eVUro]http://youtu.be/M4UUI2eVUro[/video]
puff, puff, pass.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

I cant seem to get any good pics lately. On the photo front though, I scored a free tripod! I'll pick it up next time I go back home to nola. 



MVK day 48~ 12/12







Baby nibirus! lol... They are staying green in these tiny cells, Im surprised. I did give them some fulvic acid way diluted but thats it. Im going to do a proper update on the rest of the veg before they go outside, and at that point these will be xplanted to party cups.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 18, 2013)

Just goes to show their dipping their tozizzlels in some good soil.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;espbAufR9Ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=espbAufR9Ro[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

Pink eye purple hull peas!  "pink eye" lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> Just goes to show their dipping their tozizzlels in some good soil.



Didnt you pay attention in english calss doob? gosh!


I didnt do well in english, my fit young lady teacher was bending over in front of my face EVERY day, the kid to the front left of me must have been REALLY dumb because he got lots of attention and I got lots of ass in my face lol school was awesome.


No shit this just came on pandora...  (with the whole teacher thing in the first verse.)

[video=youtube;Tc3DPvbmJTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc3DPvbmJTo[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice looking nibirus and pink peas!  I've found over the years plants can do a pretty good job in those little cups.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

lol, dude it seems like 4 tablespoons of soil max haha... I know its more, not much though. 
Thanks, Im heading out to do a proper update on the spacebubbles... Gonna take time to try and get good shots, but Im not promising anything. Should have it up in 2hrs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

mmmm!!!! spacebubbles [video=youtube;JsQlpdt8Y8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsQlpdt8Y8U[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

OUt of many pics these are the better ones. 

Day 48~ 12/12

Blue pit.
Its just so hard to get closeups of her, I cant fit my head in her undercarriage to see the camera... I gotta shoot blind! Anyway.





That RH is wrong  I used to use it to measure water temp, so yeah that part of it dont work no more. 







Space Bizzle! 













Have a good night everyone. I need to start getting to sleep earlier.


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2013)

outstanding plants/photos to,is them all one plant of SB?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2013)

I believe it was two space bubbles


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

Those were from two sb but Im running four. The other two the buds aren't filling in as much, those two just happen to be the ones that had to go through switching schedules BC of the herm issue in the other cab.
Coincidence? Or did the schedule flipping two weeks in have that much of a negative effect on development?
What is everyones thoughts on that?

I will say that the two that didnt have to flip (the ones pictured) are identical to each other,,,, and the other two are very similar to each other... Im def going to make more s33ds of this for the future. 

Thanks for stopping by peeps


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 19, 2013)

The position of moon cycle at flip can have a pretty dramatic effect by itself. It becomes pretty evident when you work with a single strain/clone especially clone, just how much seemingly innocuous variables apply to the overall effort.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

Errrr, I dont think I made it clear.... Understandable. Left cab had 2 sb and 2 bh, right cab had 2 sb and 2 bh. Both cabs are on alternating cycles. Two weeks in all 4 bh go herm, so I take the two sb from one cab and put them with the other 2 in the other cab... Because the two cabs were on alternating cycles the two sb I moved over had their entire 12/12 schedule flipped. So instead of lights on in the AM and off in the PM they flipped to light on in the PM and off in the AM..... <<<< Is that clear? So the question is, do you all think the switch has something to do with the two not filling in as much as the other two which had no interruption? I would like to think yes, it did have a negative effect and my precious space bubbles are better than that lol Its not that bad thoug, I will take some shameful pics to show the difference here in just a few minutes before lights out.

Thanks for the input though, I totally agree! I try and pop beans on full moons or approaching full moons. I need to take some time to go through farmers almanacs to learn more about this.
Thanks.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2013)

yep,i think that light change did not help the bud growth,but they do look like them to have the same traits,and that is good,for them to be so sim..


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

genuity said:


> yep,i think that light change did not help the bud growth,but they do look like them to have the same traits,and that is good,for them to be so sim..



Yeah I think so too. Which makes me think that the next set of beans will have more pheno variation... Is that the case? Anyone? I should ask in the 600 breeding showcase thread... Im far from knowledgable about breeding but for some reason I think my previous statement is correct... Not sure though.


Iv given out hundreds of beans, you and bobo are the only ones to grow them out and report back... Would like to see what others are experiencing, if anything at all.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 19, 2013)

The girls look great as a whole. The variation between the sb's looks to be bud thickness (diameter). They still look good from what I can see. Unless they aren't pictured in your previous photo update. If they are pictured then I'd say they look great considering the light schedule was flipped completely opposite. Looking great though Twin. It's making me really wanna try my hand at an amended coco grow. I think once I do the amended coco we should do a yield challenge. I challenge you to a duel. hahah. You'd probably win. Damn my rookie(ish) status.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah I think so too. Which makes me think that the next set of beans will have more pheno variation... Is that the case? Anyone? I should ask in the 600 breeding showcase thread... Im far from knowledgable about breeding but for some reason I think my previous statement is correct... Not sure though.
> 
> 
> Iv given out hundreds of beans, you and bobo are the only ones to grow them out and report back... Would like to see what others are experiencing, if anything at all.


yep,if you make f2,you will get a wide range of phenols,its not a bad thing,but it all comes down to what you are trying to do.>>>>if trying to lock down a specific trait,then takeing them to f3+ is the way to go,but you will need to keep clones,and really look for a banging male>>>>if you are just making more beans to hunt for special phenos,then id stop at f2's.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

The laggers....













Thanks for the info G! I dont think I will be able to hold onto clones because I like to shut down eery now and then.... Ya know. 

Thanks again.
\


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2013)

I just found what Im hoping are 2 great males...... Of my 3 powernaps 2 ended up boys but one of those was the strongest grower of the 3 right from the beggining. As the 2 showed their balls the one I'm keeping also produced 2-3 times more balls at tighter nodes then the other. I tossed the larger one I actually had flower ing since I had a nice clone off it already but I think I should be able to get some quality pollen here soon. I'm gonna try crossing it with my Cindy . I also had one of my extremes turn out as a boy and it has seemed like a really strong grower from the beginning to. 

Im gonna have to try paying attention to the whole moon cycle thing. I've never looked into that, but ill take any advantage I can get especially with the new beans I'm about pop!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I think once I do the amended coco we should do a yield challenge. I challenge you to a duel. hahah. You'd probably win. Damn my rookie(ish) status.


Im not the one to back down from a challenge... I battle myself everyday. 

Tryna battle?


​


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im not the one to back down from a challenge... I battle myself everyday.
> 
> Tryna battle?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't ever expect that you would be the type to back down. But I find that I at my best if I challenge someone better than me. You know what I mean? I'm game but it won't be for a couple months before I'm ready for all that. 

On the sb though. I'm just walking through this in my mind. If you're trying to see what pheno variation in the s33ds produced from the sb then I would agree with G. But to add as another possible thought, idk if it has any merit, but my stressing the parent sb I wonder if the pheno variation will be more pronounced in the s33ds created as a result from it. Like i said I have no idea just wondering if that could be so.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

I would not make s33ds with a stressed father or mother.


Hey challenge away my friend, but their isn't really comparing our systems anymore... Not trying to sound like a dick... With that said, my current system wont be able to compare to my next system.... Im excited. If all goes well next round I should be getting 2 lbs per 600 and that will be with the lower yielding Nibirus... After that I kinda want to run all BnS x BnS just to see how high I can get the yeild lol That BnS can yield like a mofo!............ If I only had my old AK47 cut  Id be getting 3+ lbs a 600.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2013)

Even if it didn't effect the variation I bet I would effect the tolerances of the offspring. I bet using a stressed out mom to breed could result in offspring more likely to get mold or pests with less natural resistances. Just a guess/ thought. I wonder if it could also increase the odds the offspring could herm.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 19, 2013)

I guess I wasn't very clear either, all that talk was to basically say YES. In fact it is my summation that your flip had a negative effect. 

As far as your breeding question, it all comes down to your male selection. Particularly in the f2 selection as far as which traits you want to carry forward. Additionally you will want to test your male selection for it's heritable traits on a few known females. This is of course a goal driven process and you have to test for the traits your looking for as males don't necessarily "show" the characteristics your looking for visibly. That being said non-staminate resin on a male does exist and is a prized trait (just an example). Like TC says, the females in your environment are particularly suited to it. If you were to pollinate an individual that was experiencing an issue in your environment it could be surmised that this individual will pass on this weakness and vice versa. Selection by these type of criterion are acclimatization techniques.

**Sorry, I know I haven't really posted in your thread before. I don't mean to stomp toes around here..... Anywho, sorry if I am unwelcome to do so.... 
puff, puff, pass......


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I would not make s33ds with a stressed father or mother.
> 
> 
> Hey challenge away my friend, but their isn't really comparing our systems anymore... Not trying to sound like a dick... With that said, my current system wont be able to compare to my next system.... Im excited. If all goes well next round I should be getting 2 lbs per 600 and that will be with the lower yielding Nibirus... After that I kinda want to run all BnS x BnS just to see how high I can get the yeild lol That BnS can yield like a mofo!............ If I only had my old AK47 cut  Id be getting 3+ lbs a 600.


I suppose you are correct on the stressed mother or father. I was just thinking that by stressing the plant you could also see its possible weaknesses as well. Then select which variations based upon the performance of the variations. I guess even if it were attempted it would be done so beforehand and then the selected plants clones taken prior to stressing would be utilized based on the results. Cray cray talk on my part. lol. 

I'm not easily offended my friend. Yea I definitely noticed differences in our grows this time around. You're making improvements while I'm still trying to figure out what the hell I'm doing. In time ill have a nice setup that makes my life easier and produces great results. Anxious to see the improvements you make for next round. 2 P's is some weight for a single 600. I gotta see this, not doubting, truly wanna watch. I'm really curious on how you're gonna get it there. Anything to do with vegging longer? Or is this base mostly off of system improvements?



Thundercat said:


> Even if it didn't effect the variation I bet I would effect the tolerances of the offspring. I bet using a stressed out mom to breed could result in offspring more likely to get mold or pests with less natural resistances. Just a guess/ thought. I wonder if it could also increase the odds the offspring could herm.


yea you're right TC. See my reframing of my idea above. Like I said my ROOKIE STATUS has me talking cray. lol. My thought is by pushing limits of the plant it may exhibit certain strengths and weaknesses of the possible future variations. I need to smoke. All of this talk sober is incoherent. lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah I think so too. Which makes me think that the next set of beans will have more pheno variation... Is that the case? Anyone? I should ask in the 600 breeding showcase thread... Im far from knowledgable about breeding but for some reason I think my previous statement is correct... Not sure though.
> 
> 
> Iv given out hundreds of beans, you and bobo are the only ones to grow them out and report back... Would like to see what others are experiencing, if anything at all.


I'm hanging on to the ones the faerie sent me long enough to get into a house.
I can't offer them a stable environment until then, since we just don't know when it will happen.
It will be this year, one way or the other: we will buy a pre-built house, or we'll have one built for us.
Either way it will be this year.
If I'd known it would take this long to find a house, I'd have popped those beans as soon as I got them, and would be able to share the data with you, as I've wanted to try them for a long time after watching you grow them out.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

Yesh yesh yesh on all fronts. Colo you are good peeps as far as I know and more than welcome here. Post on my friend, and thanks for the info!!! 

Twin, breeders do what your talking about all the time, stress testing and what not but thats for people who have a bit more space testing stress on clones ect. You are correct. Im just not willing to do that much. Honestly I just wanna have fun and make quality crosses and beans,,, and share  and ultimately shmoke it! I wont be getting too serious with this, for a while at least.


I completely understand doobsters. I hope you find/get the place you are dreaming of,,, def not something to RUSH


[video=youtube;ksKjR9uPc6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksKjR9uPc6E[/video]




Im busy busy today, my ankle is feeling better,,, oh yeah I twisted my ankle a few days ago but Im ready to rock and roll today. Out for a bifter and back to it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 19, 2013)

You're a real "Working Man", and livin' The Dream, whodat!

Mad props all around!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Twin, breeders do what your talking about all the time, stress testing and what not but thats for people who have a bit more space testing stress on clones ect. You are correct. Im just not willing to do that much. Honestly I just wanna have fun and make quality crosses and beans,,, and share  and ultimately shmoke it! I wont be getting too serious with this, for a while at least.


Feel free to share Twin. Ill grow those suckers out soon as I get my new spot. I gotta get back to my basics too on germing. Been dumb about shit. I feel like I let the fairy down (they'll know who I'm talking bout). Dropped me those nice banana puff seeds and I'm blowing it. I really do like the look of crosses you got going though man. Smoke reports on them? Keep up the great look buddy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2013)

will see how this suits you[video=youtube;f4K6ZxDwi34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4K6ZxDwi34[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2013)

this is probably my favorite picture it won a national contest  and some old bud porn


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2013)

Glad your ankle is feeling better bud.... Sorry to hear you hurt it


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh yeah Im feeling this for sure!  Not sure I hear much nowadays, or ever, on this level imo,, and I just smoked a giant joint lol

[video=youtube;EbZC_WvQ4ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbZC_WvQ4ck[/video]





Mega veg update! Vaggies everywhere too  These are outside right now and will take them to the spot just before the sun comes up. I'll se them in some spots that are shaded and try to harden them off for a week before putting in the ground and full sun. They should start flowering right away, my other outdoor plants have juuuuuuust started I believe < they are another story lol all good though  and they are both space bubbles. 


These are in half compost and half clayish ditch dirt. I think they complement each other perfectly, very happy.. The plants look fine besides some wind burn on a few. 


?p x BnS- 3f of 3




BnS x sb2- 2f of 2




GG x WF- 1f of 3




BD- 4f- 5?




PB x GS- 4f- 9? 




htrade- 6f- 6?


OTM yo momma- 



JH x BD- 3f- 1? 





23 fems so far by my crackalations. There were some (not many, maybe  males counted as ? bc for some reason I didnt bother to write them down,,, I was chasing pistils. 






And whats an updat without some buuuuuuuds?








My precious.... This is the heady stash hehe







So a quick question for you all out there. Which picture do you like more, 1 or 2?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> You're a real "Working Man", and livin' The Dream, whodat!
> 
> Mad props all around!


Thanks allot doobie, I really appreciate it. Im building it bigger everyday, what an opportunity. 



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Feel free to share Twin. Ill grow those suckers out soon as I get my new spot. I gotta get back to my basics too on germing. Been dumb about shit. I feel like I let the fairy down (they'll know who I'm talking bout). Dropped me those nice banana puff seeds and I'm blowing it. I really do like the look of crosses you got going though man. Smoke reports on them? Keep up the great look buddy.


Your on a long list iv yet to even scratch the surface of. I have allot on my plate.



Dr.D81 said:


> this is probably my favorite picture it won a national contest View attachment 2743041 and some old bud pornView attachment 2743042



QUALITY. 



Thundercat said:


> Glad your ankle is feeling better bud.... Sorry to hear you hurt it


haha hippies are so nice  thanks bro!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> will see how this suits you (2 video rule)


[video=youtube;gA6keAIqoD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA6keAIqoD0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;22l1sf5JZD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22l1sf5JZD0[/video]


Alright, goodnight yall.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2013)

I think I like picture #1 better.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

I prefer the pic of the soil, but I am dirty and grubby like that....


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2013)

dam whodat,hella green gals,pic#2 Is nice..did not think you had any GG X WF going...I got some around 5-6 weeks 12/12 at my boys spot..ima go get pics today,its his 2nd grow.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

I like pic #1 slightly better. Both have their strengths though. Hope you have a kick ass saturday my friend. 

I got a roof on my building. woot.

EDIT: Cool lupe song.

And cool rancid song. I haven't followed them in a while. Decided to read up on them a bit. Apparently Tim is butthurt over his ex-wife who is Australian, so the band won't even go to the damned country... and she don't even live there anymore. And if that's not lame enough, the band tried to have it's releases blocked from even being sent to the entire country. Sounds like some super lame middle school shit to me. Still like their music though.

Almost got a tattoo of a skull they had on the life wont wait cd. Walked into the store and the guy in the front went to the back to ask the artist. LOL... he comes back out and says sorry.... I have to say this. And I have to say it loud enough for the artist to hear so he knows I said it. GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE! and then he said in a tiny little voice, I'm sorry, and looked really really sheepish.

Needless to say I fellt a little stupid, but it all works out in the end huh.


----------



## Nizza (Jul 20, 2013)

hey whattup people, i just shattered two t5 bulbs in my veg room can i just spray and rub them bitches off and vacuum the top of the soil ?? or is it really bad for them? no trolololing please  
seriously whodat, keep this shit up your thread is awesome!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2013)

DST said:


> I prefer the pic of the soil, but I am dirty and grubby like that....


omg it never ends with you. heh
Iv been working that batch for several years now  I hope it does well this next run 



genuity said:


> dam whodat,hella green gals,pic#2 Is nice..did not think you had any GG X WF going...I got some around 5-6 weeks 12/12 at my boys spot..ima go get pics today,its his 2nd grow.


cant wait lol. For some resone I got a feeling they are dankish. Yeah man this compost and clay soil is doing just fine... And they got their first sun burn today. Recovered already but some crispyness, Im not worried about it at all. 



jigfresh said:


> I like pic #1 slightly better. Both have their strengths though. Hope you have a kick ass saturday my friend.
> 
> I got a roof on my building. woot.
> 
> ...


Yeah I couldnt decide wich one really, and the score is 2 votes for #1 and 2 for #2. I Like #1 bc of those blade serrations just clawing up really cool like, but I like the way the nug came out more in #2 all colorfull, glossy and curly. Now both in one pic is the way to go now lol 

I really like lupe, well some of his stuff at least. Thats really funny about rancid hahaha wtf your suppose to be punk you fukin pussy.  Iv been to australia before and it was fuking amazing, Saw aris rock and the olgas, got me a didgeridoo, sydney, snorkel the great barrier reef and from some form of a miracle my brother and I somehow managed not to get our fingers eaten off. We got a bait container with fish that were, well, they were about finger sized lmao. Theres a clear under water tunnel you could walk through look at the big ass fish. To entertain the peeps I jumped in the water in front of it and proceeded t feed the fish by hand about 5 feet down. Well around the 5th time I surface to grab more bait, a guy squatting next to it. He says "I wouldn't do that if I were you and showed me his hands with only maybe 7 fingers total.... And that story is over 

Also got lost on fitzroy island looking for nudey beach lol went exploring bc nudey beach was an epic failure and ended up getting stuck on what seemed like the other half of the island bc the tide came in and cut me off... Proceeded to climb this fukin mountain to try and get some visual, climbed a tall boulder fell off the top shattered my nuts on a rotten tree stump while also shattering the tree stump... So livid id barely remember making it back to my parents lol walking for what seemed like miles with no shoos on over the jagged rock perimeter of the island... Did find a we moldy prono mag in a rotten tree stump and the only good pages had ultra hairy australian bushes  but my bro was with me the entire time... Oh I also got lost for 8 hrs in the outback lmfao almost forgot about that! I still have the horseshoe I found out there. The outback was awesome, we stayed on a camel ranch that was like the size of road island or something. Im sure more awesome stuff happened I cant remember.
Oh yeah, footy game and meant pies lol



Nizza said:


> hey whattup people, i just shattered two t5 bulbs in my veg room can i just spray and rub them bitches off and vacuum the top of the soil ?? or is it really bad for them? no trolololing please
> seriously whodat, keep this shit up your thread is awesome!!!



Thanks nizza. I guess that about all you could do bro,,, from what I know the insides of those are nast... They should be fine though considering there is a tribe in the amazon (maybe) that eats fluorescent bulbs for medical reason or something lol








MVK,,, lower that flash you dumb jerk!!!












Started working on transplanting these into party cups, going good so far  just bumping music and grooving. My lunch break is taking forever, the boss is going to tear me a new one  i better inhale this grub and get back to it!!! Naaaaaaaaaa fuk that, Im smelling the roses.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

I been to Australia too. Freaked me out how everyone was white.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2013)

Except for the natives.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 20, 2013)

Im sure you're already on the same page that those are kinda big to just be going into party cups? They're the size I'd be taking them out of the cup BUT theres the possibility you're just trying to slow them down a bit cuz you arent ready for them eh.


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2013)

dam,that MVK sure is a looker,i really need to pop some of them fast.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Im sure you're already on the same page that those are kinda big to just be going into party cups? They're the size I'd be taking them out of the cup BUT theres the possibility you're just trying to slow them down a bit cuz you arent ready for them eh.


Theres a "method to my madness" I dropped them down to the bottom of the cups (nothing in the bottom == 2 u.s. cups= 1 solo) and buried the stem all the way up. I'll be able to let roots fill the space for 2+ weeks,,, sexing in a week or so. They look like much smaller plants now, but with MUCH more root space. 

I have to add  I measured the planter cells they were in === 6 tbls soil pressed hahaha thats like NOTHING. I was cracking up, and happy. Now Im asking myself how party cups can leave my precious half empty  They will thank me for it  When you care about your soil as much as your crop then you are making progress... Tall boy #5 Im feeling good.



genuity said:


> dam,that MVK sure is a looker,i really need to pop some of them fast.


For a gangbang party mix (no herm parents, just good old fashion fun,,,,, fukin sickose) its been fairly consistent, I think Iv grown out 6. 


Up dizzle on the wizzle! <<< wizzle


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2013)

Its getting better all the time <<< insert beatles song here (its wrong my spl chk says "beatles" is wrong) go away squiggly line.


Iv been diggy old hippity hop. 

[video=youtube;zVsrIeveDAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVsrIeveDAI[/video]




Space bubbles, fukin canopy. *Blue pit *on the bottom doing great, leaves are a bit yellow from having a brand new digilux 600 (with digi ballast,,, both + eachother = xtra bright!) ~~~ only 5 inches away,,,,,,, all considering SHE is doing good.... I will never top jigs 1k 3 inches away lmao HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE!?!?!?!?! happy plants!











Different cola from last night.











others












Amen.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2013)

you got the quality


----------



## ghb (Jul 21, 2013)

stealing this one for my thread!

also the find latest started threads is working again, time to find some more bp pics.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ~~~ only 5 inches away,,,,,,, all considering SHE is doing good.... I will never top jigs 1k 3 inches away lmao HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE!?!?!?!?! happy plants!


I think I got a bad bulb that was no where near as bright as it should have been. In my experience, MH seems brighter than HPS at the same power. I ran that Hortilux eye on the 1k... then put in the HPS I got from a friend .... the HPS was WAY WAY WAY WAY brighter. Had me thinking my hortilux eye was no where near full brightness.  All the extra bud I could have gotten from just ponying up the money for a new bulb instead of finding a deal on craigslist. (so beatles is not spelled right, but ponying is?)

I reject the spell check as well bro, haha. Happy sunday.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 21, 2013)

I believe most bulbs have a life of roughly 3 grows worth of 12/12 if basing it on a 9 week strain. Not to say that they cant go longer but bulb performance diminishes more at that point.

The MVK is killer, Twin. Did you do a smoke report on her?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;ziNaZxvp-Qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziNaZxvp-Qk[/video]


----------



## Ehanley75 (Jul 22, 2013)

What so you just wrap the scrog around I'm slow and I'm a blonde I guess for not getting this but how is it vertical what ever it is it's fucking awesome rock on man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

amuses the fuck out of me to think your farming away blasting punk hahah you into AFI and pennywise n stuff yeah? i fuckin love a bit of double bass peddle action. 

[video=youtube_share;SwGJ0EHdXDc]http://youtu.be/SwGJ0EHdXDc[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2013)

That song is the soundtrack to my 20th year.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

Ehanley75 said:


> What so you just wrap the scrog around I'm slow and I'm a blonde I guess for not getting this but how is it vertical what ever it is it's fucking awesome rock on man


The plants are on the outside of the screen. See post #1, shows screen up no plants then plants in. And its vert because the bulb is hanging vertically not horizontally. 
Thanks Ehanley!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> amuses the fuck out of me to think your farming away blasting punk hahah you into AFI and pennywise n stuff yeah? i fuckin love a bit of double bass peddle action.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;SwGJ0EHdXDc]http://youtu.be/SwGJ0EHdXDc[/video]


What an awesome way to start the day! Thanks Don! Yeah Im out there listening to a VERY wide range of music, I cant think of anything thats off limits besides death metal, pop, and some other retarded shit. Iv actually acquired a small taste for country which I thought would never happen. First neko case could be on, then old dirty bastard, and onto bach, then to punk, some brass band, grunge, zydeco, jam band, frank sinatra, on and on lol It does make me laugh sometimes. I just have my pandora on shuffle.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> will see how this suits you[video=youtube;f4K6ZxDwi34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4K6ZxDwi34[/video]



This is my new vid response to your vid......


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;izUBO2VDCO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izUBO2VDCO8[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

man i'm much the same i listen to everything from leadbelly to swing techno, bigband stuff and of course the king of skiffle lonnie donnagan 

seen nofx a couple of times, always play a rocking show. nofx are class but i do love me first n the gimmie's though i imagine you don't lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

I actually just looked into them,,, pretty cool!!! I gotta check out more of their work.


Its a rebellious day.

[video=youtube;zhKErVfFphQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhKErVfFphQ[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2013)

I love punk
[video=youtube_share;Nj85v1A3IrU]http://youtu.be/Nj85v1A3IrU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;pFKAAhSrplc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFKAAhSrplc[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

Bout to drop a poop load of pics..... Get your boots on.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2013)

That was cool and I didn't see that coming at all. A blast from the past, I don't suppose you remember the Muhamed Ali cartoon? 
[video=youtube_share;p9yn195wFZQ]http://youtu.be/p9yn195wFZQ[/video]
He was so baddass


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

lmao hell na, never seen that.

I can see why it didnt make it to my tv set.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> That was cool and I didn't see that coming at all. A blast from the past, I don't suppose you remember the Muhamed Ali cartoon?
> [video=youtube_share;p9yn195wFZQ]http://youtu.be/p9yn195wFZQ[/video]
> He was so baddass


He'll the bestest astronaut-pugilist-millionaire-cowboy at this highschool reunion!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

Sometimes I feel like this.

[video=youtube;jkhpZoPOfZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkhpZoPOfZI[/video]


Gotta love that foot work too.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2013)

Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee..... beeeeeoooooootch!
He was my hero when I was a kid!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

Yummy Maters






Heres the MVK sample Im smoking on,,, very pleasant. Im seeing some purple in there, did not expect that.
I have some space bubble samples drying, CANT WAIT, should be two more days 








Nibiru babies. I just flood these totes with 1.5 gallons each every few days, nice and easy. DOG s1 to the right





MVK






I found me a big cola hiding in there lol.










Lights out showing the fade getting serious now, leaves dropping,,, its fall.










Blue Pizzle!









Das Space Bubbles


Das slackers.










Das not slackers  Nugs are foookin solid!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2013)

looking great how long till you pull the sb


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

Maybe another week or more. edit: some farther along, some looks to have 2 weeks left for sure. 

Thanks!



Edit: Thats day 53~12/12 ^^^


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2013)

.....drool......


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;n-3C8BvpZLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-3C8BvpZLA[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2013)

Man this is a cool hang out, you have great taste my friend!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks cowboy. Im out for the night, yall have a good one and thanks for checking in.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 23, 2013)

Looking soooo tasty!


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Lekker soos 'n krekker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

nice update man, mvk sure is losing it's colour fast.


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2013)

my fav pic.

you should be in for a monster hash haul from all these dank bitches. the space bomb resin has defo transferred well in this cross, fruity or musky?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

Fruity musk  idk man dont make me do this! Id def say it has both but I will make an effort right now before the lights go out... Just gotta check the 600 first  who knows lights may be out by then.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

Been meaning to play some of these guys for a while. A new orleans group, but unfortunately they Ytube dont have much selection of them 

[video=youtube;xhQm48rH8Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhQm48rH8Vw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

Here you go 

[video=youtube;hBOzsqk7SNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBOzsqk7SNs[/video]


Are they talking about eating crawfish? or something else?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;3ZWF1zQJnis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZWF1zQJnis[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2013)

I will be using that recipe,and I will be paying for some down south crawfish....and id eat the chocolate out of dons avi,with no spoon!!!...oh'lord


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

I kinda saw the recipe for a second,,, I gots a fia one though. A crawfish boil is one of my favorite events. FOod, music, drinks, people, and all day and night to get down and have a good time. 
Youll have to get them air mailed to you from down here seeing as they need to be alive when you cook them, and unfortunately this season is over. You'll have to wait until mid march-july... but best to get them at the peak of the season bc they are bigger and cheaper. Though none of us can actually wait. 

Next time I boil I'll peel and freeze a few lbs for you 


This is what theyr singing (screaming) as they get dropped down into the pit...... 
[video=youtube;RbpwW4I4D14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbpwW4I4D14[/video]


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^^you sure did post a pic of one you did,i remember that.hell to the yea whodat,loves me a good cook out,music n'all.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;l_zb-tw9MK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_zb-tw9MK8[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 24, 2013)

Damn bro, that's some sexy prOn.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 24, 2013)

I haven't been to a crawfish boil in years. Thanks for the reminder. Dammit it's making me hungry. lol. Man I need to find my way to a crawfish event. Food music and great ppl. 

You have some killers in your grow buddy. I think you have me WHIPPED this round.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

ghb said:


> my fav pic.
> 
> you should be in for a monster hash haul from all these dank bitches. the space bomb resin has defo transferred well in this cross, fruity or musky?



Confirmed, smells like sweaty yet fruity baws...... So there you go 


Heres some info on the BnS1 (female) used.





​






​
*SeedFinder  Database  Breeder  SOG Seeds  Bubble n Squeak 1*​*Strain:* Bubble n Squeak 1
*Breeder:* SOG Seeds
*Location:* indoor, outdoor
*Type:* mostly indica
*Flowering:* ~61 days
No feminized seeds.
*SOG Seeds - Bubble n Squeak 1*

Bubble and squeak is a stabilized cross of Big Buddha cheese and SOG seeds own Double Bubble F1.

The Big Buddha cheese was chosen for rich, pungent fruit aroma and the short spacing of the internodes which helps to keep stretching at flowering time to a minimum.

Bubble and squeak is a nice, predominately indica plant with nice short internodes which is perfect for beginner growers. Also for the more experienced grower, the SOG method always produces fantastic results. Bubble and squeak is one of the strains that our breeders have continually worked on to stabilize the strain which produces nice big dense resinous buds and an aroma to die for.

There are two distinct phenotypes in bubble and squeak, one is slightly lighter greener and leans more to the BBC, the other slightly darker and shorter. This strain does not stretch much when changed to the flowering cycle so this makes it perfect for SOG growers or those who use small spaces. Just a word of warning that this strain is very pungent and has been known to cause nausea in some growers, so carbon filtration is a must.

Flowering time: 56/65 days. As with all our strains this down to personnel preference.
Smell: Very pungent fruit with skunk overtones.
Taste: As with smell, overripe fruit and cheese.
Yield: SOG 1 to 2 oz per plant. Normal method. 3 to 5 oz per plant​*Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree*




[*=left]*Bubble n Squeak 1* »»» Cheese x Double Bubble
[*=left]Cheese

[*=left]»»» Cheese x Afghanistan
[*=left]Cheese Exodus Cheese Cut

[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica
[*=left]Mexico »»» Sativa
[*=left]Colombia »»» Sativa




[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica

[*=left]Double Bubble

[*=left]»»» Double Dutch x Bubblelicious
[*=left]Double Dutch

[*=left]»»» Chronic pre 2000 x Warlock
[*=left]Chronic pre 2000

[*=left]»»» Northern Light x {Skunk x Northern Light} x AK47
[*=left]Skunk x Northern Light

[*=left]Skunk

[*=left]Skunk #1 (specified above)

[*=left]Northern Light

[*=left]»»» NL #1 x NL #2 x NL #5
[*=left]NL #1 IBL

[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica

[*=left]NL #2

[*=left]Northern Lights

[*=left]Afghanistan Indica Probably »»» Indica


[*=left]NL #5

[*=left]USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica



[*=left]Northern Light (specified above)
[*=left]AK47

[*=left]»»» Colombia x Mexico x Thailand x Afghanistan
[*=left]Colombia »»» Sativa
[*=left]Mexico »»» Sativa
[*=left]Thailand »»» Sativa
[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica


[*=left]Warlock

[*=left]»»» {Skunk x Skunk} x Afghanistan
[*=left]Skunk x Skunk

[*=left]Skunk (specified above)
[*=left]Skunk (specified above)

[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica


[*=left]Bubblelicious

[*=left]Bubblegum

[*=left]USA, Unknown Hybrid »»» Mostly Indica



​​



And the Space Bomb which you're familiar with.



*Space Bomb*



   
Tiny Bomb x Space Queen
*High Times Top 10* 2009

After 4 years we are finally releasing my favorite plant in seed form. Originally found in a single pack of Space Queen the smaller version wasn't used to create the original F2 due to size. Over time the female clone tagged Tiny Bomb has gone on to become very sought after. We finally returned to the lab and reworked and created this new strain.
*Phenotypes:*Medium variation leaning from C99 to Romulan *Height:*Tall and branchy *Yield:*Medium *Indoor and Outdoor* *Best way to grow:*Large root mass topping early to form multiple heads *Harvest:*45-55 days *Sat/Ind:*60/40 *Hybrid:*Tiny Bomb is an incredibly resinous strain in seed form *High Type:*Slightly upbeat, motivating, happy high with the best after taste, pain relief *Taste:*Sour candy with a fruity and semi-rotting smell *THC %**CBD %**CBN %*14.71.36.50


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

Mooooooooooods! You lazy slackers!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Oops... I repped instead of reported lol. What up whodat? I almost fell off my ladder just now 10 feet up. I'm taking the rest of the day off.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

fuk sake lad, watch out. I thought i was being the bubble heid!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

no shit jig be careful would love to see your project finished with you in one peace. who hope the humidity today didn't kick your butt to bad. it had me sweating like a child star at the neverland ranch.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

a goofy one but I like it kind of takes me back, by the way I LOVE NOFX had it branded on my arm as a kid[video=youtube;T7zFFmk80w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7zFFmk80w4[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Oops... I repped instead of reported lol. What up whodat? I almost fell off my ladder just now 10 feet up. I'm taking the rest of the day off.


"Wow that was close"  "Im too high" 



Dr.D81 said:


> no shit jig be careful jig would love to see your project finished with you in one peace. who hope the humidity today didn't kick your butt to bad. it had me sweating like a child star at the neverland ranch.




I was out there cuttin tall grass with the push mower,,, I really do like the heat ,reminds me Im still alive. 

[video=youtube;5KsvStAf5L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KsvStAf5L0[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol I'm glad you like it, cus I've been cursing it the last week of 90 degrees. I was thrilled today when it was about 75 all day !


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lol I'm glad you like it, cus I've been cursing it the last week of 90 degrees. I was thrilled today when it was about 75 all day !



Hey I aint got nothing wrong with that either! I even find peace in -30f, This smile is the only forecast that matters! Ok kinda crony I know.
Maybe its just this giant ass milkshake Im sipping on  




Im flopping down and shelling more peas  these things just keep coming! I got gallons shelled and bagged in the freezer. Been canning plenty of sauce and even ate two watermelons! Lots and lots happening, too much to keep posted on.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't mind it. I don't like cold had plenty in Germany and Kosovo. I wrote a full business plan for a 501 grow / processer in WA, but financing fell through. I think I will like it down here in the heat better anyway. wish you could pass me one over the screen. ran out last night, and I don't know or want to know a lot of people here. kinds of makes it hard to get anything. but it will be better in a couple months I guess.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

was in the 90's toady felt like 102 I think


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

You must be having so much fun out there with the farm whodat. Cool that it's fun and tastes good too... plus healthy to boot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

wish I could move mine down here


> You must be having so much fun out there with the farm whodat. Cool that it's fun and tastes good too... plus healthy to boot


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2013)

Awesome your getting all kinds of stuff in now man! I bet its been a fresh food bonanza!! Hell few more weeks till you harvest your girls too, its bought to get CRAZY up in that bitch!

I grew up near Buffalo NY, so I was used to the cold and snow but I gotta say as I'm getting older I could do without it. I think it will be different once I can snowboard again and actually enjoy doing stuff with my daughter in the snow. I'm very close to Michigan now so maybe by next spring my arm will be healed enough I can hit the slopes once or twice. I'm also gonna need to make some friends in Michigan .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

genuity said:


> ^^^^you sure did post a pic of one you did,i remember that.hell to the yea whodat,loves me a good cook out,music n'all.


and we do like 160+lb you eat them till you get sick of them. I can not see paying 7$ a lb like people have to. we can get them cheeeeeeeeeeeeep here like 10$ for 35lb.


> A crawfish boil is one of my favorite events. FOod, music, drinks, people, and all day and night to get down and have a good time.


100% right as usual


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2013)

The one ripe strawberry we had on one of our plants got mucnhed last night by some bird, I had big plans for that strawberry lol.....starving for another few months here I guess then, lmfao.


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2013)

haha, you had no luck with the strawbs this year dst? 

my mate has just made his third harvest this year, well over 10lbs. he keeps the same plants in the same location all year, they must have been there for good few years now and they get better every year. i got a cupboard full of jam!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> and we do like 160+lb you eat them till you get sick of them. I can not see paying 7$ a lb like people have to. we can get them cheeeeeeeeeeeeep here like 10$ for 35lb. 100% right as usual


10 a sack is very cheap! You must live on/in the bayou! I think I paid 50 a sack last year. Leftovers? NEVER!
Yeah you right, Im correct 60% of the time EVERY time. 

[video=youtube;IKiSPUc2Jck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKiSPUc2Jck[/video]



DST said:


> The one ripe strawberry we had on one of our plants got mucnhed last night by some bird, I had big plans for that strawberry lol.....starving for another few months here I guess then, lmfao.


Aw that sucks  I lost some prize toms this year by leaving them on th vine too long "just another day or two and they will be perfect!" not the case,,, something got into them 



ghb said:


> haha, you had no luck with the strawbs this year dst?
> 
> my mate has just made his third harvest this year, well over 10lbs. he keeps the same plants in the same location all year, they must have been there for good few years now and they get better every year. i got a cupboard full of jam!



Thats awesome bro! I REALLY want to get more berries and such going,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, on top of everything else. My orchard will be set-up first though.


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Aw that sucks  I lost some prize toms this year by leaving them on th vine too long "just another day or two and they will be perfect!" not the case,,, something got into them


 what do you mean, something eat them, or they moulded because something had gotten in previously?

poor maters, you were doing the right thing letting them get fully ripe, i prefer ripe lush red to hard greenish toms myself.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

They just got irresistible to some kind of lil bug or bird,,, Tiny hole or two in each that would then get nasty after just a few hrs.... Maybe it was dracula thinking they were plump sacks of blood  Its all good though man, I got plenty more and more on the way!


So not sure what happened but the nightmarish worm problem I had with the toms last year went away,,,,, soooooo thats pretty cool


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2013)

The dreaded:

CHUPATOMATES!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey, like the new banner  WOOSAH! < does it still work if you scream it loudly?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 25, 2013)

It works ESPECIALLY good when blind with rage!






" *Hulk WOOSAH!!!! *"







_*"WooSAH, even!!! Hulk exit, Stage Left!!"*_


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

hahahahahaha ^^^


[video=youtube;7J4u5YF9fjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J4u5YF9fjg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;DK-IsWXSFBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK-IsWXSFBQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ucvta7xDo_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucvta7xDo_4[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Oops... I repped instead of reported lol. What up whodat? I almost fell off my ladder just now 10 feet up. I'm taking the rest of the day off.


I am pretty sure Jig your Cat Like Reflexes kicked in and you mounted a perfect landing!

Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2013)

my favorite off that album [video=youtube;IZoIEHsOXoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZoIEHsOXoo[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll always love the first track because it was my first introduction into the music I love so much now. I remember putting the cd I had borrowed from a friend in 9th grade... popped it in the cd player and all of a sudden those guitars and drums started.... I was in love.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2013)

dead kennedys or the sex pistols was the first I heard then the offspring and manson and on and on and yes I do live very near the swamp whodat. where I was living I paid about the same as you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2013)

how about iggy pop jig and dst anything in the video look familiar to you. watched this movie the first time at my grandmothers made it to the part where he dives in the can and had to turn it of f for a while. [video=youtube;jQvUBf5l7Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQvUBf5l7Vw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tunes Doc  Im gonna head out and trim some MVK! I'll use the space for sexing the nibiru... Im pleased with how she tuned out,,, smelly like lemon lime, small hint of fresh cracked black pepper, and something else I cant put my finger on that pops out now and then.... Shes nice and sticky too! I find her samples have my head racing.
I'll be enjoying some sb samples while Im at it,,,,,,,, even the popcorn quick dry shiz came out superb! Id say the choice nugs should be some of the best Iv ever grown. 


Later.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 25, 2013)

Have fun trimming I still havn't trimmed the rest of my critical jack I took down a few weeks ago. I've been just trimming a nug as I smoke it. Its actually in a jar on the stems with sugar leaves on it . So you coming up here some time once your outdoor projects slow down? We can day trip it to Michigan .


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

Im afraid my work here wont be slowing down anytime soon,,, for everything I get accomplished new ideas come to fill the void... A vicious cycle I tell ya. The plants def need me and soon enough I'll have more animals to take care of.

Heres the "dry enough to smoke" samples  between this and the small mvk nug I got Iv been getting quite stoned today. 






Those shots did not come out well. ^^^





Last looks of MVK before I go to town on her... RIP you fine thing. 







Had to save the best for last......... Just look at it.












Thanks for checking in everyone........ Oh crap, just realized I'll have scissor hash to toke on, I'll be high when I wake up.


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2013)

25 of them beans hittin soil next week,for sure.nice job whodat.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

Good luck with em!
Thanks


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome man, totally awesome!!! That MVK looks like she was pretty good size when she finished.


----------



## ArCaned (Jul 26, 2013)

Fap fap fap fap fap fap. Bud porn!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Awesome man, totally awesome!!! That MVK looks like she was pretty good size when she finished.


Will see how she yields. 




ArCaned said:


> Fap fap fap fap fap fap. Bud porn!



Fap away!


----------



## ghb (Jul 26, 2013)

she looks like a dank-ass doughnut






mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 26, 2013)

I can tell you how she's gonna yield.....DANK!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2013)

Its a rastafarian body trap. < as opposed to a chinese finger trap 
Once I removed her restraints she curled in on herself,,, pretty neat.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 26, 2013)

I've always been surprised at how hard these plants pull on restraints some times when they get tied down. Like a nervous business man at a dominatrix!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I've always been surprised at how hard these plants pull on restraints some times when they get tied down. Like a nervous business man at a dominatrix!



[video=youtube;TtSDzuXLlYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtSDzuXLlYU[/video]


----------



## ghb (Jul 26, 2013)

haha i can imagine a lil rasta screaming, "help me mon, i climbed in farra look at de erb and she swallowed me up."

oh and i stole your idea for doing the 14-10 veg cycle, i always wondered how far you can push the dark period in veg and if you say you do it and it works i will take that as the truth.

just flipped the switch on my 2400w garden to 14-10, it will help with the temps and save me money, double bonus!.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2013)

ghb said:


> haha i can imagine a lil rasta screaming, "help me mon, i climbed in farra look at de erb and she swallowed me up."
> 
> oh and i stole your idea for doing the 14-10 veg cycle, i always wondered how far you can push the dark period in veg and if you say you do it and it works i will take that as the truth.
> 
> just flipped the switch on my 2400w garden to 14-10, it will help with the temps and save me money, double bonus!.




I did not mention that I wittled it down to that 15 min once or twice a week! Thats with plants that were used to the 18/6 cycle, Id imagine if you went from 18/6 strait to 14/10 most genetics would take that as a hint to start flowering.... This is just my assumption.


edit: the nibirus have just about started out this way since the beginning.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2013)

+REP BRO!!!!! Fucking buds are making my pr*0*n glands pump, I might have to rub one out now~lol

Peace
FM


----------



## ghb (Jul 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I did not mention that I wittled it down to that 15 min once or twice a week! Thats with plants that were used to the 18/6 cycle, Id imagine if you went from 18/6 strait to 14/10 most genetics would take that as a hint to start flowering.... This is just my assumption.
> 
> 
> edit: the nibirus have just about started out this way since the beginning.


i'm sure they'll be ok, i've had them on 17/7 for a week or two so i doubt it will be as drastic as going 24/0 to 14/10, however if i have any problems and it hurts my yield i want reimbursing with a pound of mvk and blue pit for following your methods!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

Emulate at your own risk  I put off trimminf for a day and finally got to it last night, back to it today  I have been noticing a strong lavender smell excreting from the nugs as I handle them for trimming. Awesome... Oh, Iv lso spotted just a few late nanners on it, the sb too but its looking just about done, its rounded that last turn rather quickly,,, gotten frostier since the last update, no joke! I'll get some pics tonight!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;fXynrsrTKbI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXynrsrTKbI#at=185[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

Cantaloupe! First one of the season, theres a gang of melons in there  I saved these seeds,,, only thing is a watermelon and a cantaloupe can cross,, not what Im shooting for, will try to squeeze a test in this year...


This is the honey rock. Very tasty.





How I does it.





Canned figs on the left, tom sauce on the right,,, something in the middle. 







Pear tree is doing great this year. These pics were taken just over a week ago. 







Sexy time, then back to veg.







[video=youtube;F6pMCEfs0u8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6pMCEfs0u8[/video]











View attachment 2752279


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2013)

oh'hell yea,all them dam cups....love it.mmmm fruit.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

genuity said:


> oh'hell yea,all them dam cups....love it.mmmm fruit.




Yeah Im looking forward to culling a bunch of them,,, having this many plants around isn't exactly "chill" .


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 27, 2013)

loved the recycled instruments. We went to a food truck fest today, and there was a lady there selling items from around the world that were made from recycled stuff. She said that everything they sell is made by individuals they are helping get out of poverty or slavery, and its all free trade, non profit.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

Jacked! I got s big warm fuzzy place in my heart for zydeco music.
[video=youtube;bOgoM-eBQjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOgoM-eBQjc#at=92[/video]



MVK day 57 dead/dead

Stem pr0n!




Got 3 rows there... Guessing 8 pounds from her. 







I tried................


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2013)

> I got s big warm fuzzy place in my heart for zydeco music.


 me to wish I could have found the one from the ride home to day. had some steel and more draw. boys getting down on the spoons.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 27, 2013)

8 lbs would be pretty sweet I'd take it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;YPYGeELPpno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPYGeELPpno[/video] check this guy out who. seen this a while back and made an impression


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2013)

that is a lot off mvk goodness


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

That cantaloupe and colas drying are a dream! Very nice work bro, glad you are enjoy your hard labors! Your products show the passion you have of growing! 

Peace
FM


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Got 3 rows there... Guessing 8 pounds from her.



nah man, more like 10kg!

your cola are nearly as long as meh dick (flacid of course).

and that stag you killed will make a nice trophy!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> check this guy out who. seen this a while back and made an impression



Wow, thanks allot for sharing that. When your doing something that cool you gotta have your hater blockers on. 
Really really awesome...... If I was king,,, street musicians would be mandatory  Unfortunately the city of new orleans has a small war going on against our street musicians  fukin cunts aint got nothin better to do but make life more miserable. 



ghb said:


> nah man, more like 10kg!
> 
> your cola are nearly as long as meh dick (flacid of course).
> 
> and that stag you killed will make a nice trophy!




lmao I should hang that stalk up on the wall  "yeah I got this 16 pointer last year, bubba" 


[video=youtube;WFs1v_h15G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFs1v_h15G0[/video]







Thanks Fam and TC,,,,, space bubble topped with mvk scissor hash<<<<<<< puff puff pass.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2013)

How can cities be so short sighted. I mean isn't street music one of the main reasons people love to visit N.O? It's like the dutch trying to ban tourists from the pot shops. Hello? McFly?

What's good on a Sunday morning in farmland bru?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2013)

I know Jig,,, the only explanation in my mind is its done on purpose..... I mean wtf are they thinking? 
Oh and how did the whole tourist banning thing go? Laste I herd (last year) they were trying to pass that shit (pun not intended.) lol


I gotta pick some peas, do something with this cucumber (prob pickle) before it goes bad, toms need canning or giving away (i cant eat anymore toms lmao) outdoor ladies need to go in the ground, stinky room needs cleaning from all the trimming, grass needs cutting, pears need picking, towers need building (outdoor veggie progect x), fall plants need to go in the ground, fuk it goes on and on  I have to somehow figure out which ones get priority,,,,, Im getting better at management but still not pro yet.... < Thats going to be something that makes all this 100x easier and less stressful as I get better.



Are you going to give yourself a break before the building is done? You deserve one!
Work safe bro,


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I know Jig,,, the only explanation in my mind is its done on purpose..... I mean wtf are they thinking?
> Oh and how did the whole tourist banning thing go? Laste I herd (last year) they were trying to pass that shit (pun not intended.) lol
> 
> 
> ...



pickle dem 'umbers!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2013)

No breaks really. Slow days are about as good as I get. As for the amsterdam thing, it's the National govt that's trying to mess with the weed. The mayor of amsterdam is no dummy and says, thanks but no thanks to that law. He know's where the tourist money comes from. Obviously we know who to ask for the latest info on it.

Me and mrs jig were laughing about how you are sick of tomatoes. I bet they are better than any tomato I've had in the past few years and to think you are sick of them. I mean I understand, it's just a funny thought. There are starving children in africa... how can you pass on one of your canteloupes (or whatever they are).

And I feel you on the management thing. That's been the challenge/ learning process with my project. I've learned a thing or two about nailing and cutting, but really I'm finding out what it is to manage a 'big' operation, I can only imagine what you are going through. And what makes it all that much more challenging and fun is that no one is there to ask what to do next. It's all on you buddy.  Pretty fun getting older.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2013)

I have to admit, this years toms are the best Iv ever eaten,,, and Iv eaten my fair share of maters! Im gonna set a few aside for you and the mrs, just give me some time  you know how slow I operate lol 

The starving kids in africa are another story, we toss more food than they eat,,,, can you believe that? While we sip on a bottle of tap water shipped from fiji.... People are fucking retarded... I dont ever usually use that word but thats the first thing that comes to mind when I think about that.

Anyone that hasnt seen the doc "tapped" check it out,,, also "bag it" is a good one on our single use plastics.









Oh forgot, I gotta check out my car, the brakes went out as I was pulling in the driveway yesterday  I just coasted in,,, and just minutes before I was going 70mph. Peeped under and there was massive amounts of fluid leaking out.... This sucks but my god it could have been way worse,,, especially considering my e-break has never been operational  oh lawd.





[video=youtube;sEkK8TW7uYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEkK8TW7uYk[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, the bottled water thing is something that is deep for me. I don't think the world is doomed because of what govt, big business, etc does. I mean that stuff sucks, but what really has me think there is no hope is the fact that people buy bottled water with the frequency they do. Seriously makes me angry. Some dude the other day was asking me what brand of water I liked the best. WTF? Really?

I stopped using my RO filter out of spite. I'll show you all tap water is alright.

What up with the barn? You gonna wait till next year to do that?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah barn is off the stove completely lol 

"whats your favorite brand of water?" wow man..... smh. 

What I didnt know about was the health issues involved with the plastics used for the bottles.... Zero regulation with bottled water,,, tap is tested several times a day (cities up to 400x a month) Buy a bottle send it to the lab and find out whats in it...... fuking nuts man. <<<< not actually telling you to do that hehe.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2013)

3 cheers for insurance money that goes elsewhere!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;13lXAbzRZ4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13lXAbzRZ4o[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey peeps, you gotta check this out @ 1:03:30  slime mold ftw!!!

[video=youtube;mAJyeIOaat4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAJyeIOaat4#at=4074[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Unfortunately the minimum quality standards were deregulated heavily during W's first term, the idea was to save municipal monies and push people toward bottled water. Privatize everything you know!
Anywho, the water in my area is so bad (500 ppm @ 8.5 ph) taste like chalk and looks like there is toilet paper floating in it.  Check it all day long, still no bueno. 
I totally agree about the idea of RO water but here it is a must, it's terribly wasteful though. While I don't generally get bottled water when I do I try to get one that is "spring" with minerals still in. Heh, did I go all contrarian?
BTW, I was in D.C. a while back and was amazed at the quality of municipal water in that city! Reminded me of mountain spring fed water in Colo. 
Ah, water quality....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Wow, thanks allot for sharing that. When your doing something that cool you gotta have your hater blockers on.
> Really really awesome...... If I was king,,, street musicians would be mandatory
> 
> 
> ...


 my wife and I had our honeymoon in N.O. in 04, and the street musician where one of our favorite things. it is also sad the lack of respect and money they get now days. we paided a few to sing the blues for us as my roots go back to Memphis.[video=youtube;F4OXrmxDp44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44[/video] my tomes where the best ever this year as well, but was my first year organic. I should be right with you farming next year we have decided not to buy the place we have moved in to, and will look for the 10+ acers we want. I have no desire to move again and will find what I really want. LAND, LAND, and LAND


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Unfortunately the minimum quality standards were deregulated heavily during W's first term, the idea was to save municipal monies and push people toward bottled water. Privatize everything you know!
> Anywho, the water in my area is so bad (500 ppm @ 8.5 ph) taste like chalk and looks like there is toilet paper floating in it.  Check it all day long, still no bueno.
> I totally agree about the idea of RO water but here it is a must, it's terribly wasteful though. While I don't generally get bottled water when I do I try to get one that is "spring" with minerals still in. Heh, did I go all contrarian?
> BTW, I was in D.C. a while back and was amazed at the quality of municipal water in that city! Reminded me of mountain spring fed water in Colo.
> Ah, water quality....


 mine was 9.5 where I moved from. new place 7.5 I can work with it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2013)

been meaning to ask if you have ordered yours yet http://www.amazon.com/Package-Panda-Portable-Compact-Capacity/dp/B005GM942C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375025819&sr=8-1&keywords=panda+washer


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2013)

No but that price looks right...... I dont have bags either (left them in co)... I got little exp with REAL hash making,,, but I REALLY wanna make one of those frenchy cannolis!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 28, 2013)

I just book marked that washer, thats a good price. I would like to get the all mesh frenchy bags, but I found a set of bags at my new shop the other day for $50 that I was thinking about trying to get a feel for the process. I think the all mesh just help them drain faster. I avoid tap water for drinking but don't by single bottles either, I usually by gallons. My old tap water was crap over 350 ppm and over 8 ph, but my new water is about 180 I think and around 7.5ph. The biggest thing we don't like about the tap water is the flouride injections to be completely honest. Some might think I'm nuts but its poison and no one pays any attention to them dumping it in the water.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2013)

c


whodatnation said:


> Hey peeps, you gotta check this out @ 1:03:30  slime mold ftw!!!


WOAH, that is some awesome stuff.

EDIT: Fuck the wine bottle full of flies... gave me the creeps.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't think mountain spring water counts as "tap water" Jig


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2013)

yes it is poison I will install a home water filter from home depot. the filters are not priced high, and are effective. my parents have one and it works very well.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I don't think mountain spring water counts as "tap water" Jig


Hehe... yeah, they have tankers that drive to the foot of my mountain to collect the spring water. I guess we are a little blessed here with that.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hehe... yeah, they have tankers that drive to the foot of my mountain to collect the spring water. I guess we are a little blessed here with that.


You are blessed! My tap water reads 8.0pH and 223ppm. I am sure your Tap is better than the Stater Bros bottled water I drink. lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;B4xejnsLwKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4xejnsLwKE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video] check this out found it at the end of the decay video. if they would drop the restriction put on researchers they could come up whit even more uses for our favorite plant.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2013)

depends on where you're at on the mountain, I use a two stage filter in my res, but my ppm is still 160. My pH is 6.9-7.1  a couple times a year it jumps up to 8.0 even after I compensate for temperature.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;FSs7KvBV_pE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSs7KvBV_pE[/video] my contrubution to your journal today. i hope you dont mind me posting these videos in here. if you do let me know man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2013)

couse we all respect who dats conglomerate [video=youtube;JEkJ5CEhKos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEkJ5CEhKos[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2013)

Dont mind at all doc 


I was supposed to be up early this AM,,, that did not happen.... 


[video=youtube;nYVVX9kS3Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYVVX9kS3Us[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q0PccPy_pTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0PccPy_pTM[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2013)

Morning Whodat.

Hope all is well in your neck of da woods!!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 30, 2013)

I wanted to get up early too. I sleep with the work phone on the nightstand and before I knew it, it was noon! Guess I'm not working yet today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

put down the mash and show them caged up chickas you got mane


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2013)

wish I could have slept in. found the cemtrail video at like 2 in the morning. made it about half way, and got up at 6.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2013)

lol those pesky chemtrails cane make some loose sleep.



Im making some cantaloup ice cream with these leftovers... I cant stand to see my hard work rot away so Iv been learning all kinds of new stuff to do with preserving and what to do with all this shiz... The mix is cooling now and will hit the ice cream maker tomorrow morning. Smells fuking fantastic! 


I'll go snap some pics of the ladies now... Give me about an hour, I need to toke and clean. 





[video=youtube;PTJyExd4dmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTJyExd4dmw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;G8vbB_ZhKI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8vbB_ZhKI8[/video]





New additions to the compost system. My neighbor down the road runs trotlines once or twice a week, been doing this for a few weeks now,,,,, I need more poop to bury it in! I cant smell it at all,,, seems as though the local critters cant either  Poop layer hay layer poop layer and more hay... Its covered with welded fencing, those raccoons have really sensitive feet. 







None of these pics came out,,, so here a bunch of em! 



Blue Pit. 









Space Bubble












Funky settings









MVK drying for a few days now 









Solid sb sample.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;QJfrbzsEf2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJfrbzsEf2E[/video]



And the smoke jar full of samples looking mighty fine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2013)

here you go man one great toking songs[video=youtube;1MwjX4dG72s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MwjX4dG72s[/video] didn't get my crappy gonja today  even some brick would do right now. don't like supporting the cartels but life is a bitch some times


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have heard of geoengineering as it relates to planetary colonization but that crap blew my mind. I am kind of a science and math nerd. hell my wife calls me the grammar Nazi for that matter, but she doesn't mind when I am writing her collage essays.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2013)

It does look mighty fine sir. It's all looking good, funky settings and all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2013)

View attachment 2756952 looks pretty damn good and nice osb table there who. I get to go pick up 9 sheets after work. I hate being reliant on other people but my truck broke the main shaft bearing. I pulled the trans and changed it but the damage had been done. have to find a new one now, and only a 96-97 will fit. made moving a pain in the arss as well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2013)

is that Mozart at the beginning of the ray song


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking totally A1 and not any of that off brand steak sauce shit!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 31, 2013)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnk!


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2013)

awesome shot of a hiden hps, that is one way to show how dense the buds are lol ,no light coming thru em.

the man has an eye for quality, even down to his lighter, weed look alright tookiss-ass


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2013)

lookin prime whodat,very nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks A grade to me. come to expect that tho


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> My wife calls me the grammar Nazi for that matter, but she doesn't mind when I am writing her collage essays.


lol you must have a heart attack reading my posts  Lets just say grammar and math are NOT my strong points, to say the least.
Sorry to hear of your motor vehicle problems, I got some of my own... Sucks.


Dr.D81 said:


> is that Mozart at the beginning of the ray song


I should know the name of it, my brother played it all the time. 




jigfresh said:


> It does look mighty fine sir. It's all looking good, funky settings and all.






Thundercat said:


> Looking totally A1 and not any of that off brand steak sauce shit!





Jozikins said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnk!





genuity said:


> lookin prime whodat,very nice.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks A grade to me. come to expect that tho



STANK YOU!





ghb said:


> awesome shot of a hiden hps, that is one way to show how dense the buds are lol ,no light coming thru em.
> 
> the man has an eye for quality, even down to his lighter, weed look alright tookiss-ass


I didn't even think about that! Those nugs are very dense  Im getting antsy about knowing the yield... I have my thoughts but never really like to say/guess much before the numbers are in. 


Stanks!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 31, 2013)

As always, it's been a pleasure to watch one of your grows!
Thanks for the taking the time & energy to share the pics & info.
And thanks for the great ideas.
Can hardly wait to see what you do next!


----------



## Nizza (Jul 31, 2013)

whodat i wonder if you've heard of window farms??? try googling it! cool system for lettuce year round, low maintainance, low cost investment

cool project if you have the time, i see you have a lot going on!

impressed by your musical taste, i love Del and MF and danger


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;XkJ8iBWYBeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkJ8iBWYBeg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

Nizza said:


> whodat i wonder if you've heard of window farms??? try googling it! cool system for lettuce year round, low maintainance, low cost investment
> 
> cool project if you have the time, i see you have a lot going on!
> 
> impressed by your musical taste, i love Del and MF and danger




Im tempted to do that to every window in the house  I do have plans to make a small indoor garden in the kitchen,,, there is some unused cupboard space that would be perfect.


Thanks for stopping in Nizza  Try deltron 3030 radio on pandora,,, its a great station.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

Homemade cantaloup ice cream, Im enjoying a bowl right meow  Yes sir, canna cream is on the agenda,,, space bubble ice cream here I come!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2013)

Mmmm, I'll have a bowl please!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2013)

not big on cantaloupe my self but the fresh peach ice cream for the orchards back where I was I pretty tasty. there is a big difference in this forum and teaching my children what the schools here don't. I do not fallow the grammatical rules on here most of the time. I did get a load of osb today, and after some yard work will start construction, and hope ( not going to say will and be a damn liar again) to have a flower run starting this weekend.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 31, 2013)

I think that sounds sooo good!! I'm a little jealous I havn't had homeade ice cream in a minute. But I will change that tomorrow I'm going shopping!! How do you intend to "infuse" the canna into your cream? I've considered this many times but havn't tried many recipes. I just started putting canna cookies, or cake crumbles into the icecream for effect. I'm always down for a more efficient technique though .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2013)

I would just put some fresh water hash in it my self. but that is me. purged bho would work or ground bud for that matter. I have promised so peeps jelly hash when my harvest comes in.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 31, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I think that sounds sooo good!! I'm a little jealous I havn't had homeade ice cream in a minute. But I will change that tomorrow I'm going shopping!! How do you intend to "infuse" the canna into your cream? I've considered this many times but havn't tried many recipes. I just started putting canna cookies, or cake crumbles into the icecream for effect. I'm always down for a more efficient technique though .


I'm super jealous of his ice cream! I bought some yesterday when I saw the post at 7/11 and it still didn't quench my midnight munchies! And if I made ice cream I'd infuse it with a 50/50 butter/coconut oil mix with badkittysmiles method.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2013)

some tunage for the wake and bake[video=youtube;dR9GRK9vrlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2013)

smoke one for me to [video=youtube;6JXawllCeoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JXawllCeoY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ganja Ice cream rocks. The cream is extremely easy to make same as canna butter for the most part and you have to already heat the cream up for most homemade ice creams. THC will attach itself to the fat cells of the cream as easily as butter for obvious reasons. So as mentioned fresh water hash would be awesome for this.imo

Looks awesome as figured it would. A true botanist!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> some tunage for the wake and bake


 Those are some big ass grow rooms 





Thundercat said:


> I think that sounds sooo good!! I'm a little jealous I havn't had homeade ice cream in a minute. But I will change that tomorrow I'm going shopping!! How do you intend to "infuse" the canna into your cream? I've considered this many times but havn't tried many recipes. I just started putting canna cookies, or cake crumbles into the icecream for effect. I'm always down for a more efficient technique though .






Dr.D81 said:


> I would just put some fresh water hash in it my self. but that is me. purged bho would work or ground bud for that matter. I have promised so peeps jelly hash when my harvest comes in.





Jozikins said:


> I'm super jealous of his ice cream! I bought some yesterday when I saw the post at 7/11 and it still didn't quench my midnight munchies! And if I made ice cream I'd infuse it with a 50/50 butter/coconut oil mix with badkittysmiles method.





jimmer6577 said:


> Ganja Ice cream rocks. The cream is extremely easy to make same as canna butter for the most part and you have to already heat the cream up for most homemade ice creams. THC will attach itself to the fat cells of the cream as easily as butter for obvious reasons. So as mentioned fresh water hash would be awesome for this.imo
> 
> Looks awesome as figured it would. A true botanist!





Thanks allot for the input everyone! I'll be reading up on it when the time comes. I personally like using hash for edibles, keeps that green taste down imo and its easy to regulate dosages... My dosages are "you should put more in..... Ok now some more" hehe they always turn out strong  Also keeps me from overindulging decadent foods like cookies, fudge, brownies, ICE CREAM  Also on the agenda, but dont hold your breath, is BEER MAKING and of course the inevitable === canna beer with high alc%  canna whisky would be nice too lol Remember my drank? fat pinch of sugar trim in a whisky triple on a few rocks. Anyway your not sleeping who, so stop dreaming! 




[video=youtube;QIuOLU_iKLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIuOLU_iKLA[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;tI4PyaNqTro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI4PyaNqTro[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;NLdgKIWjtro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLdgKIWjtro[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 1, 2013)

Morning bro, hope your day is off to a good start!!

I will be buying a bottle of markers mark and soaking some trim in it possibly today. I liked your idea with your drink, and makers is my whiskey of choice to start with, and I higher alcohol content. I've had actual green dragon a friend made with ever clear, but it was so strong it was hard to drink, and you didn't know if you were getting and Canna effect or just the alcohol. Either way I'll let you know how it goes, I was thinking about a 2-3 day soak, with 1-2 oz of trim for a fifth size bottle. What do you think? 

I'm the same with you on edibles, they usually end up stronger then most people other then me and the wife need. But it usually puts a smile on their faces . I need to try using some hash, but that means I gotta make hash first........


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Not sure what the drink did, I was already kinda lit. I soaked one for only 30 min and another all day. Once you make edibles with hash you may never go back to trim butter 



Spotted a few males in the sexing cab,,, I cut the light to the SB and BP cab, should start harvesting those tomorrow.


Edit: gonna go weigh and jar the MVK  my guess is 3.5 oz....... maybe 4 or 5,,, six is a stretch, 8 would be nice.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 1, 2013)

The new hydro shop I visited recently had some bubble bags for about $50. I'm sure they aren't the highest quality, and i know they aren't like frenchies all mesh bags, but they are waaay cheaper. So that is on my list of things to try as well. Maybe in the mean time I'll try making some edibles with oil. I had actually considered mixing the oil with the whiskey rather then using trim for that too.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 1, 2013)

dankay dank! everything looks tip top as usual WhoDat. My internet has been out for ages... but alas! here I am.

NOMNOMNOM how bout that cataloupe ice cream... that should be a real hit! I've been working a lot on some biz plans when I'm not working and I've got some great ideas. Looks like you've really dialed in the formula for your nutes as well. Perfecto! to say the least.

Can't wait to see how my crosses turn out. Esp the NL x (Chem91 x 88G13/hp), Haterades, and the others

Cheers to happy harvesting 

swampy


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Foooooooooook yeah 


[video=youtube;6o8A6d35vng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o8A6d35vng[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2013)

What kind of lights were those in that grow room?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Well the mvk came out to 4~1/4 oz minus what Iv smoke in the past week or so..... Old hag!!!!!! 

I got 3 gallons of cantaloup ice cream base cooling down on the stove now,,, will make 1 tonight and the other 2 tomorrow with some of the watermelon syrup and one with some fresh mint. These batches should be even better  Im very lucky to experience this type of stuff,,,, not even your average high roller eats like I do. Fresh bread (only minuts out the maker), veggies (seconds after harvest, ultra vine ripened), canna (you know how it goes), and a host of other things. I will say the struggle makes it that much sweeter.. Though any "struggle" can be compared to something more difficult,, lets say I appreciate challenge bc it makes me better,,, you gotta embrace difficulty. (Iv had a few , obviously) I know soon enough I wont have all this riu time, I miss you guys already. 


Gonna go snap a pic of the outdoor ladies before its too late... just for you.

[video=youtube;2z8lxkgLf7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z8lxkgLf7c[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;BTFD5DZwK7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTFD5DZwK7g[/video]



The gang, supposed to be in the ground days ago. "tomorrow" seriously....





jack H x blue dream making nugs already! Very nice 





?p x BnS (i believe, did not check tag) These came out dank last round,,, looking forward to them. 



The two space bubblesI fuked up. Drank a ton of whisky and accedentaly gave them a major tea concentrate... Also my compost straight was not the best choice,,, liv and learn. Iv come to appreciate soil with a good texture, texture will say allot imo. 






Where the males went.









And the area that will keep me busy for some time.,, hopefully


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;F2eCeO0ly3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2eCeO0ly3g[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice its flowering good outside! Those will be some massive colas bro! Cant wait to see it in a month.

Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2013)

very nice, jh/bd sounds great I will get pics of my out door this weekend, and pic up a load of my grow stuff. working right now, and loving it. how dose 5' 1 x5' 1' x 7' 1/2' sound.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome as always man, and that space bubble doesn't look to fucked up. I can't wait to see this girls flower outside. I didn't get stuff for icecream but I bought a bottle of makers, and I'm about to put some trim in it!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice its flowering good outside! Those will be some massive colas bro! Cant wait to see it in a month.
> 
> Peace
> FM


 just like your plants  lol I wish!



Dr.D81 said:


> very nice, jh/bd sounds great I will get pics of my out door this weekend, and pic up a load of my grow stuff. working right now, and loving it. how dose 5' 1 x5' 1' x 7' 1/2' sound.


That sounds TWERKABLE. For sure, cant wait to see this. Going vert? 



Thundercat said:


> Awesome as always man, and that space bubble doesn't look to fucked up. I can't wait to see this girls flower outside. I didn't get stuff for icecream but I bought a bottle of makers, and I'm about to put some trim in it!



hehe the essentials first! I went and got some whisky too.... Seems about right I fuk up my first outdoor plants, will see how they do.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 1, 2013)

You know how I roll!!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 1, 2013)

You have your grow skills honed to a fine art. As a suggestion for your outdoor plants-scatter them-1 or 2 here and 1 or 2 there-as a group they become highly visable from above. cya ....................... ............... cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> You have your grow skills honed to a fine art. As a suggestion for your outdoor plants-scatter them-1 or 2 here and 1 or 2 there-as a group they become highly visable from above. cya ....................... ............... cof



Tis the plan, thanks!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

^^ I remember seeing that in the never get busted again series... I believe Iv read it in gorilla tutorials as well,,, thanks for mentioning it though! Im kinda concerned about leaving trails, I try to take different routs... What I really need to do is visit them less often. That is difficult, Im an addict.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Bump incase anyone missed this one!


Also, the solid SB sample is kick ass, strong cheese coming through on these for sure. 




whodatnation said:


> Foooooooooook yeah
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;6o8A6d35vng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o8A6d35vng[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2013)

It looks like your surrounding vegetation is starting to fade and your pretty green seemed to stand out. ........... ........... cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Wont see me posting much wayn, but this goes back.

[video=youtube;Lv0K8dNGwrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv0K8dNGwrw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Can you dig it? I can.

[video=youtube;ehSaXAfg-ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehSaXAfg-ck[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2013)

I can dig it thats pretty cool.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Meanwhile in Murica...

[video=youtube;q8WjTXCs0tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8WjTXCs0tk[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

Dude... STOP!!!! hahahaha. God bless the USA!

EDIT: I'm diggin the flaming lips album.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Stop is not in the murican langage.


PICS otw.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Watermelon reduction! This started as about 80lb of watermelons,,,, tis very sweet. This together is one quart. I'll try and lightly "swirl" this in some cantaloup ice cream. Its very strong, I could have cooked it down less,,, its practically a molasses,,,,, maybe the ladies will like it 









My whisky needs a stirring... 








MVK, any takers?  







Space Bubble! Dry sample. ("dry enough to smoke") 






Harvested last night. 








Does not quite pass Methods 2x4 test! Shizzle.... :*-(*******






Turned the light on for a quick photo. Its been off for 24+ hrs and will remain so as I harvest.


Blue Pit!








More SB









The bar has been lowered to a new low. Space bubble from seed (at least 6 weeks veg in the shade of the main plant,,, just popped up.) So 6 weeks veg and 62 days 12/12,,,,, bottom that! 


....... You have to admit though,,, it looks dank.














Aaaaaaaaaand the next contenders. Wish them luck. (sexy time, males are revealing themselves, no girlies yet!)









..... eye hurts from all this  ing.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;p-lsiDJWMsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-lsiDJWMsQ[/video]

dig it... no choice.


----------



## Nizza (Aug 2, 2013)

the "circus" is going quite well whodat. great work, thanks for the knowledge and your music's great. heres an old song i used to rock out to. the chorus goes, fuck the police!! (speaking of avoiding those porkchoppers) [edit, dont watch this if you don't want to see blood"[video=youtube;GZKJwdJRbCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZKJwdJRbCo[/video]
hope you don't mind, not that i'll post things up regularly, your music is great dude please keep posting them up! 
mm cantaloupe ice cream

males aye?? came across this interesting read, i wouldn't believe all of it but i'm sure a good chunk is true..
http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/how-to-improve-female-male-ratio-of-cannabis-plant.html

i like how it talks about nitrogen , temperatures , and humidity , and color of light all effecting the sex of the plant during 3rd and 4th weeks veg
but i'm just not sure on how true it is..


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2013)

jars look lovely,nugs do too.how that drank taste?it would be something to have some mellon tasteing bud!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

You haven't really lived until you feel this live playing right infront of you. I say feel it cause its that loud.

[video=youtube;9GBDxUbm144]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GBDxUbm144[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

A+++++++++++++++++,

take a freshly cut flower ( a bud or two) and let the branch sit in your reduction (maybe mixed in some water to give the plant a chance to suck that sweetness up, I wonder what it would be like after being dried???


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

hehe D your such a noob! Uhhh maybe! hehe I got jokes. 





I had to share this with you all. Im glad Im able to. 

[video=youtube;G1MbKD1DRwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1MbKD1DRwM[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2013)

Who Dat?! You Dat!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh shit, this looks hilarious.

[video=youtube;_MSrAwfagG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MSrAwfagG4[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Here he is at 13,,, unreal. 

[video=youtube;k9YUi3UhEPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9YUi3UhEPQ[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2013)

That concentrate looks crazy man, how was it in the whiskey? My makers mark has been soaking all day, and unlike with other alcohol, it isn't pulling the chlorophyll out at all. It was the half quart bottle I bought cus things are tight this week, and I put a half a quart jar worth of my sweet trim(WW, Cindy,CJ), and then poured the bottle over that. It just nicely coverd it all with a little room for it to float a little. 

On the note of watermelon bud, after the cannabis cup I came home and smoke the 2 little samples I got there. One was supposed to be kosher kush(was labeled as such) and it tasted like watemelon bubbleicious. It didn't smell that way at all, but when you burned it that was the flavor. My wife, and her one friend both agreed. I thought it was neat.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll spend today harvesting the last SB then go ahead and get at that BP, then x-plant all these lil NIBIRU bitches! Most sexed up ready to transplant and top. Iv held onto 3 of 40 something males,, got 47 females and 18 no shows. Also got all my outdoor plants in the ground and deeply watered. Last night as I laid down I thought "flying circus 2.0 is too much work, I'll use these cabs) This am >>> lets start drawing up the blueprints lol

[video=youtube;RtTyCiE4KTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtTyCiE4KTQ[/video]


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 4, 2013)

Whodat you still a Reggie Bush fan. Just curious, I'm a dolphin fan and truly can't believe we got rid of him. Now he's not even 22 anymore.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

Who took his place? He did good with us, but he was too expensive and actually our running game is better off now. With sprolls, thomas, ivory, and cadet the diversity of styles and skills are great. We have a great run game.





So I had some MVK with sb scissor hash this morn,,, swear it tasted like alfredo! lol.


----------



## Nizza (Aug 4, 2013)

hey everyone just looking for a little advice
I've just been noticing its tightly packed under the light and sometimes when i move the leaves i see water on a leaf where it was tightly packed. Does this mean i have to be careful for PM? What does everyone here do to prevent PM? I have two low power oscilating fans on them and dont want to increase the fan speed cause I thought it wouldn't be good for them. 
wondering what tricks or whatever people may have? I'm also thinking of getting a dehumidifier with a condensate pump to pump the water outside but i just wanted to see if there may be a better way to avoid this... they're around 3-4 weeks 1212 Thanks!
also the dehumidifiers i was looking at were either a big one with a condensate line http://www.amazon.com/Soleus-Air-DP1-30-03-Dehumidifier-Humidistat/dp/B001B7G2D0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_41
or a couple small ones that i'd drill a hole into and have gravity drain outside or something 

Hey whodat! Just curious as to what nutes you use!! thanks


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

The two main prospects. These should end up being the parents for the NIBIRU f2s. Only 3 or so unknowns left and none of those can stand up to these in structure or vigor... Beside that the rest of the males are dead anyways.

Parents on a graveyard.



MOM AKA~ WOW ^^^







Dad.








Mom 








No vacancy.......








Blue Pit! Damn lighting made the stems look yellow. 







Spacebubble a few days in.











There you have it.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

Nizza said:


> hey everyone just looking for a little advice
> I've just been noticing its tightly packed under the light and sometimes when i move the leaves i see water on a leaf where it was tightly packed. Does this mean i have to be careful for PM? What does everyone here do to prevent PM? I have two low power oscilating fans on them and dont want to increase the fan speed cause I thought it wouldn't be good for them.
> wondering what tricks or whatever people may have? I'm also thinking of getting a dehumidifier with a condensate pump to pump the water outside but i just wanted to see if there may be a better way to avoid this... they're around 3-4 weeks 1212 Thanks!
> also the dehumidifiers i was looking at were either a big one with a condensate line http://www.amazon.com/Soleus-Air-DP1-30-03-Dehumidifier-Humidistat/dp/B001B7G2D0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_41
> ...



That water is just condensation from transpiration. That is what can cause problems when there is not enough space for proper airflow. I see it all the time when leaves sit on top of each other, a little here and there is fine but allot can be bad opening a door for molds and mildews to set up shop. If its not all over your cool but like you said your plants are crowded more than normal... I would thin some growth so those fans can do more and if RH is a problem where you live or in your grow environment then you need a dehumidifier. I use one with half the capacity of the one you posted.


For nutes I use guanos, meals, and other soil amendments coupled with tea but most of all I use das microbes and fungi to make food for my plants.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2013)

Righteous haul buddy! I just pulled down 10 plants tonight.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Who took his place? He did good with us, but he was too expensive and actually our running game is better off now. With sprolls, thomas, ivory, and cadet the diversity of styles and skills are great. We have a great run game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We replaced him with a bunch of no names. I personalliy thought he was really good for the dolphins. Since Czonka and Kick in the superbowl days it was the best running game we had.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

dude at your local 7/11 must think you have a fuck ton of parties dude


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> We replaced him with a bunch of no names. I personalliy thought he was really good for the dolphins. Since Czonka and Kick in the superbowl days it was the best running game we had.



Some of our best players were unsigned free agent no names. You gotta believe lol 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude at your local 7/11 must think you have a fuck ton of parties dude



Thats just the tip of the iceberg! I gotta have over a thousand of them, no joke lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Righteous haul buddy! I just pulled down 10 plants tonight.



You better have some pr0n in your thread! 

Happy harvests my friend! Cheers/


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

Wake up sleepy heads!

[video=youtube;NJnZh8Jn5Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJnZh8Jn5Do[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

Now chill the fuk out!!! 

[video=youtube;i9CDaJ3qR4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9CDaJ3qR4Q[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 5, 2013)

Football has officially started


----------



## Nizza (Aug 5, 2013)

hey everyone i just posted up my garden and plants here https://www.rollitup.org/drain-waste-hydro/546006-world-hempy-676.html#post9433171  hope you enjoy! 
also whodat, i'm having a terrible time with the broccoli. first of all only 2 are growing, and one of them got eaten to shit with caterpillars. anything i can do to help them grow quicker? i've been fertilizing the beds with old nutes and they seem to love it. wondering any good anti pest techniques you may have , damn caterpillars.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2013)

Not here it hasn't

oh, you mean American rugby, lmfao.


billcollector99 said:


> Football has officially started


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 5, 2013)

Well said sir!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 5, 2013)

We play rugby too, that doesn't fit m8ee 
My youngest played last year, says he'll go again this year! I thought about giving it a go when I was in college, that's a fun game to watch. I used to date this Ausi chick, I guess they are all into it.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Not here it hasn't
> 
> oh, you mean American rugby, lmfao.


Championship started saturday. Got 3 matches on the tv here. Derby county gave their win away at the last moment.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2013)

The Championship is about as important as the Scottish Premier.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

No clue what youz talking about, but likes all around! My sports career ended when they stop letting me play bc of grades and behavior, thenI dropped out lol. Im pretty competitive when it comes to playing sport, its always great If Im able to snag a game or two when I visit my peeps. First choice would be american football either flag or touch, then soccer,,, you know the sport that does't involve feet whatsoever... Im not too big on b-ball but I'll play. Drunken kickball is always fun too. 

Got everyone explanted  they should be happy now. Oh, and this is HILARIOUS,,, poppa smurf is actually a woman, I jumped the gun thinking I was seeing a tiny sack and I was wrong. Two of the last unknowns were male but not what Im looking for. The aftermath resolution, I'll take clones 5-6 weeks in of the finest looking nugs with best plant structure and keep those around until I come across a killer male of whatever I end up running in the future. That was probably the quickest s33d project possible lol Im still irie m0n!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;dFAq6cU9WxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFAq6cU9WxQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

Hehe this came on as Im eating a GIANT dinner,,, had a long day and didnt eat anything besides some chocolates and a few figs... Im getting really greasy now lol eggs, chili, and rice. 

[video=youtube;AT64W2gyTgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT64W2gyTgY[/video]


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 5, 2013)

How are you liking the Organic living soil so far WDN? I heard about it from Headtreep and have been dying to try it. Seems super easy and th pics treep has put up speak for themselves!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

Loving it hydra, been loving it for years now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Not here it hasn't
> oh, you mean American rugby, lmfao.


got my ticks for the first pre season friendly august 10th!!! can't fricken wait 


whodatnation said:


> Wake up sleepy heads!


[video=youtube_share;B1T8xgHdMEM]http://youtu.be/B1T8xgHdMEM[/video]
was gonna play snot snooze button, you like snot? haha how weird a question.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 6, 2013)

YUM! Hope to try that watermelon sizzurp with cantaloupe ice cream sometime... that looks fan-fuckin-tastic!

Nice pull this round. Hope the new genes bring ya good new keepers... if not... too many strains in my bank that I can handle at the moment hehe


gotta say, i love poppin in here at all the right times

cheers 
night all


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

what where when, Papa Smurf is a Female.....I wonder what Smufette would think about that


whodatnation said:


> Got everyone explanted  they should be happy now. Oh, and this is HILARIOUS,,, poppa smurf is actually a woman, I jumped the gun thinking I was seeing a tiny sack and I was wrong. Two of the last unknowns were male but not what Im looking for. The aftermath resolution, I'll take clones 5-6 weeks in of the finest looking nugs with best plant structure and keep those around until I come across a killer male of whatever I end up running in the future. That was probably the quickest s33d project possible lol Im still irie m0n!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2013)

She's pissed off lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2013)

Same nug.






Two face.






Das babies.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Lovely nodes on that last one in particular!


----------



## Voidling (Aug 9, 2013)

I had to stop in as a Monty Python fan. Just looking at this last page in glad I did. I plan to take a deeper look when I get a moment. Was thinking of a bowl or v shaped scrog but maybe a vertical set up would be easier


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lovely nodes on that last one in particular!


Mom was a bit stretchy but frosty as anything. 



Voidling said:


> I had to stop in as a Monty Python fan. Just looking at this last page in glad I did. I plan to take a deeper look when I get a moment. Was thinking of a bowl or v shaped scrog but maybe a vertical set up would be easier



Thanks for swinging by void, cheers.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;C4adpu_wRlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4adpu_wRlg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;4WtmkES0X48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WtmkES0X48[/video]


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 11, 2013)

great looking nugs man!


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2013)

Kermit Ruffins, what a great name,........I wonder if wifey would be happy about me adding Kermit to our list of baby names, lol....


----------



## supchaka (Aug 11, 2013)

Bakx is a badass name. I tried to name my son that the wife said fuck no, but did let it slide for the middle name. I still had to divorce her!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2013)

What do we have here? Trichs in veg  Gotta look closely.








SB




BP, heavy stuff  smell, taste, potent for sure all good. 





SB


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 11, 2013)

Is that your space bubble that has trichs in veg there?
Wow, that nug looks delish!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2013)

That tis nibiru~~~ NBR= ?p x spacebomb... Should see some icicles this round... Double the frost please


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 12, 2013)

Lookin killa dude! I'm itching to get some good farmland and start a great farm with you dude... One day, I promise, in the near future... just you watch brohan! We're gonna have a circus as dank as the ringling bro's! Greater than their greatest show on earth!

How are the crosses i gave you doing? Curious about the ones I made. The blue dream x jack too that I got should be interesting. The breeder I got em from was an interesting cat.. so should be interesting to see what happens.


the 30 strains i have are burning a hole in my pocket blahh


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

2nd helpings of pron for me thanks....


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2013)

Swamp Thing said:


> Lookin killa dude! I'm itching to get some good farmland and start a great farm with you dude... One day, I promise, in the near future... just you watch brohan! We're gonna have a circus as dank as the ringling bro's! Greater than their greatest show on earth!
> 
> How are the crosses i gave you doing? Curious about the ones I made. The blue dream x jack too that I got should be interesting. The breeder I got em from was an interesting cat.. so should be interesting to see what happens.
> 
> ...


That jhxbd one in particular out of the tree fem is amazing. Pink hairs, amazing smell, and by far most developed. I gotta go out and water them today so I'll snap a few, not looking forward to this. I dont think I'll be doing anymore gorilla growing. I dont mind the work really, its the stress of having this garden out there in the open. 




DST said:


> 2nd helpings of pron for me thanks....


pr0n here, get your pr0n here! Excuse me, pass this pr0n down to the gentleman in the fanny boy vest, thank you.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

Yah for Fanny Boy vests!!! lmfao....


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 12, 2013)

trichs in veg are sweet!!! 

I can understand not wanting to deal with the gorilla thing. Thats why I havn't tried to put anything outside in years. I can't deal with repeatedly going out to check on them with the risk the way it is.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks like everything could benefit from a shot of tea... Uh feeling drained. 
The quality of the "soil" out there could def be better as well. Its pretty much sand. 


sb up front, and ?p x BnS behind. 






jh x bd up front, haterade in back.



jh x bd



haterade left, otm yo momma right.






pb x gs





pbgs left, gg x wf right.





BD


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

Not bad for growing in shitty sand whodat! I think I only recognised about 2 of those strains, all those abreviations confusing my numbskulls...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2013)

I dont know what half of them mean either 


Edit: I'll _think_ about putting the names in. If I think hard enough it may just happen.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2013)

And its not even as good as "shitty sand" it would be better if it was more "shitty". Ya know?


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2013)

looking dam fine,for an outdoor grow,they all look to be flowering strong.

you ever think of leaveing some tea packs at the base,of some of them plants?
that way when I rains,they will get a lil feed.

that GRAPE GOD X WHITE FUNK,should make a big ass main cola,hope it has that sour grape gum smell.

the black dynamite look to be some stocky plants,nice.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info and feedback, G. I'll get some good rub and sniffs soon me thinks. 

I just checked a few more of the NBR in veg and sure enough a good handful of them are also pumping out trichs  You could say this may be a good sign. Will get a better idea of how many are doing this after I go through with a trimming and watering later today.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 12, 2013)

Oops forgot to answer your ? lol
Iv done that before actually with used bags. Topdressing was supposed to have happened already, but some ingredients can drive the wildlife crazy and they may dig up the plants looking for the source... So Im on the fence about it,,,,,,, think I'll topdress with none animal based soil amendments maybe.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 13, 2013)

curious... any smells on the Haterade or the Old Time Moonshine x Yo Mama 
Yo Mama is (Afgooey x GreenCrack/TresDawg)

Haterade is (Afwreck x Afgooey/SourDiesel) F2

Diggin the pink hairs on em. Very interesting. Bet both of those would've kicked ass inside. Oh well. Maybe next time! BTW been looking for some land. Hopin & Prayin & Wishin & Hopin

Peace brohan


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll take late clones of anything special and keep it around to run inside.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2013)

been a lot of work and a lot of training to go


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice set up Dr. I meant to comment on it in the 600. Only thing I would have done different is to make the shelves either thinner, or have them as a grate or possibly just 2 planks (instead of the solid wood shelves - which create shadows beneath them which harbour different environments and nasty things tend to go - from my experience. Going to be bitchin though when in full swing!! Hooray for verticals!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

Gents I think we have a contender looks like its like donkey Kong


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2013)

They are going on wire so shadows will not be on the plants. Door is getting 1gal shoud work out to 12_16.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks awesome doc! Keep us posted! Im going to start dismantling my boxes today to make way for the new build 




So Im a bit surprised and disappointed with the yield last round, it rally looked like a good bit of bud in there. 
spacebubble came out to just under 9oz and the blue pit just over 3 oz so roughly 12oz from the one 600. Good thing is its all great smoke!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> thing is its all great smoke!


rather have that than 20 onions of mediocre


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

But I want 20 onions dank!  tis the mission at hand for me lol I gonna hit it sooner or later!


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> But I want 20 onions dank!  tis the mission at hand for me lol I gonna hit it sooner or later!


if it was not for them herm plants,you would have hit that mark easy.now if it would of been a keeper clone of say SB,you may have +that number by a few..


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey you beat the crap out of my 6  Im hoping for at least 8 this time! With 1/3 the plants I'll be happy for starters. 5 gal homer buckets for me next round, maybe 6 plants total.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 14, 2013)

whodat whats up this year for some fantasy football, I am game!!! Lets do it man!

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

genuity said:


> if it was not for them herm plants,you would have hit that mark easy.now if it would of been a keeper clone of say SB,you may have +that number by a few..


Herms had nothing to do with the SB cab, but your right clones of a keeper pheno would have done it,, with the help of a longer veg. Im looking forward to this next run! 



supchaka said:


> Hey you beat the crap out of my 6  Im hoping for at least 8 this time! With 1/3 the plants I'll be happy for starters. 5 gal homer buckets for me next round, maybe 6 plants total.


Homer buckets for the win! 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> whodat whats up this year for some fantasy football, I am game!!! Lets do it man!
> 
> Peace
> FM



Bro Im pumped for this season! 
I am not willing to be commissioner for fantasy though,,, someone with more exp is needed.... Im down though........ So go ahead and put it together lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2013)

My Homer pots are growing at half the speed of my smart pots. You can make your own out of old blue jeans or burlap or...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

You do have a point mo. Id like to make some with burlap if Im able to score some,,, my old jeans are too torn and oil stained.


[video=youtube;ABGHGLvkPcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABGHGLvkPcY[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2013)

You can just buy some. I tried the #7s last year and this year I have some #20s and a #40


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

I have too many containers to justify buying anymore lol I do have a shit ton of fabric pots also.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm actually looking forward to the lesser water demands of the homers vs smart pots. I never felt they did anything more than make it harder to overwater the plant, (good for noobs) but still required watering twice as much. Im shooting for once a week watering, although it does make it harder to follow some supplement schedules if you're going that far in between; Avalanche in particular.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

I think extra root development has some to do with the extra water consumption,,, and extra root development is always more than welcome in my book!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;1gX1EP6mG-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;EjS0x2hM9vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjS0x2hM9vw[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;LOD48_b6h-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOD48_b6h-g[/video]more than my half run last time. would like to see 35+ may be wishful thinking but one needs a goal.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a bunch of white 5 gallon buckets brand new in the box if you want some.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 15, 2013)

Good Morning!!!!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> more than my half run last time. would like to see 35+ may be wishful thinking but one needs a goal.


35+ from a 600 in soil without augmenting co2 I really want to see  Would undoubtedly be some high yielding genetics and or grand masterful growing skills.
What genetics are you running? Going to xplant? Gonna tell me everything? Now? Right now? 



Mohican said:


> I have a bunch of white 5 gallon buckets brand new in the box if you want some.


Hehe that I would not pass. BTW never knew buckets came in a box lol always just seen them stacked. 



Thundercat said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!!








[video=youtube;cqL6OQ9zQv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqL6OQ9zQv8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, the boxes are no more!


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2013)

now go rest,you do know what that is right?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2013)

Iv actually taken the past four days off for the most part  Im ready to get back to business... Excited about this new grow.

[video=youtube;b5aocYRShXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5aocYRShXM[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Nice set up Dr. I meant to comment on it in the 600. Only thing I would have done different is to make the shelves either thinner, or have them as a grate or possibly just 2 planks (instead of the solid wood shelves - which create shadows beneath them which harbour different environments and nasty things tend to go - from my experience. Going to be bitchin though when in full swing!! Hooray for verticals!


I meant to say I had to use what I had left over have spent more than I had already.


> 35+ from a 600 in soil without augmenting co2 I really want to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just xplanted as I put them in, my teas, max canopy, a hope and a prayer= 35 zips ???????? right


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2013)

you going octagonal?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 15, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just xplanted as I put them in, my teas, max canopy, a hope and a prayer= 35 zips ???????? right


Are the slats for a screen? max canopy=? praise be fsm. 



Dr.D81 said:


> you going octagonal?


Will be a circular scrog like last time, on a double decker hexagon hazy suzan.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Will be a circular scrog like last time, on a double decker hexagon hazy suzan.


 sounds nice i cant bring my self to close my screen in as i like to get in there. In a week i will put my cuttings in i think you will like this.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

Looking forward to the update  That pic in the 600,,, when I saw it === "oh my" first thing I said to myself lol 


[video=youtube;KfZxJV1ykHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfZxJV1ykHs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

A last look at her, all gone now, shorties getting redone soon  Taller, wider, everything fresh inside out. Ill got snap some nug shots or something, it doesn't feel right not posting pics anymore lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey just noticed this is a sticky,,, did you sticky me G? Im stuck for words lol
You may have to unsticky it when this next grow gets under way  Gonna be an improvement on every front possible.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey just noticed this is a sticky,,, did you sticky me G? Im stuck for words lol
> You may have to unsticky it when this next grow gets under way  Gonna be an improvement on every front possible.


I think it has been for a good bit now


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2013)

hell yea its just to much sticky dank info,to let get lost..


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

Blue pit.






Spacebubble.






MVK







And a happy family.







All great in their own respect. Its hard to pick a favorite but if I had to Id say blue pit ftw. Odor, flavor, potency all there, very nice. Great work D.
That said I think they are all winners  Im happy... Cant wait to smoke this nibiru! These veg trichs when smashed give off a very pleasant and familiar berry sweetness! I def plan on holding onto the keeper of this batch.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 16, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.*

Damn boss! Those nugs sure look nice!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2013)

20 to 0 saints


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to whodatnation again.*
> 
> Damn boss! Those nugs sure look nice!


Told me the same thing, and that looks FIRE who


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;vi6nWrIVXFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi6nWrIVXFU[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2013)

Damn bro them buds are extremely nice! I love the MVK red hairs!!! Great work bro, you really ripped a nice harvest!

Peace
FM

I am going to the Charger Giant game this year in SD. Eli should throw about 8 TD passes! I am going to run on the field naked if I get drunk enough. hahaha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2013)

20/25 saints


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2013)

Shexy flowersh Mr Whodat!!!! very shexy indeed!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

mmmmm nice nuggetry Who


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> 20/25 saints


We looked great. Stoked! 



DST said:


> Shexy flowersh Mr Whodat!!!! very shexy indeed!!!!!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> mmmmm nice nuggetry Who


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2013)

did you notice the female ref?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

I did once I looked at highlights today. Interesting.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

I know this thread is pretty much done,,, but there's only 27 more post until there is 1,000 replies.... Got something to say?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/sports/708309-club-600-nfl-2013-a.html


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2013)

Got any new shots of the farm?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm kinda curious of the improvements. I wish I space to make my vert larger & taller. I do have an idea but not sure it will work. Definitely need my own place though.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

Iiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

Liiiiiiiike


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

Tuuuuuuuurtles.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2013)

how much^^^

yea pics.....would be nice


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Got any new shots of the farm?


Uh Iv kinda let the garden run its course. After all my work from soil prep, planting, caring/tending, harvesting, and preserving Iv been totally beat! I think this year was a success though,,, I had a goal to find a system that worked so I can replicate it on a larger scale and I did that. Now I just need to implement finely tuned succession planting on all crops and Im up to the next level. I'll say its allot of work though,,,, I kinda dont want to do if for my main source of income now because it so physically taxing for what comes of it being just a few dollars ya know? I think Id rather run a large personal garden for my own needs... I dont want the business of it to ruin the experience for me. I want to pursue some other way to support myself financially beside ganja and veggies. I'll finally get these tea packs off the ground maybe... One thing I know is things will pan out eventually lol thats a fact.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

I did have to move the veg plants though seeing as the given veg space ran out of head room. They are looking happy, will snap a pic here in a few.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I'll start a new thread too, my title is way off again ya know


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd start a thread, but it'd be a boring waste of space for people to watch my failure as a grower.
Better to be thought a poor grower than to start a thread and prove it.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

From what Iv seen you do just fine! Just gotta grow more/bigger plants to hold you over from harvest to harvest. No doubt youv achieved improvements from day one and Im sure you know much more now compared to when you just started. Also all of our mistakes are foundations for us and others to improve on and learn,,, its just as much of a part of getting better as anything else. Can you tell I just smoked a bowl? hehe... My bloods pumping good to, I just got done with a lil rope session. 


Pics loading.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

Temporary veg space. I'll get the new build done next week hopefully, and plan to continue to veg in the system until Im 99% sure its going to fill out the canopy space to satisfaction.


Cant exactly fit all the plants in one pic  all under 1-600 
Some reveg signs from sexing but they are starting to grow five fingered leaves again. 







On a mover of course 








Most have grown quite a bit 







Nice and green.








Aaaaaaan some veg trichs  Im sure sexing nudged them towards trich production but still for them to start making oils that quickly has me excited for things to come. Nibiru will bring you to other worlds mwahaha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, been experimenting with different techniques for a few years too many.
I should've went back to my tried & true methods, as I'm not really in a good position to mess around & risk so many low yields.
I keep forgetting I'm not just growing because I love botany & agriculture & gardening. My main goal is to provide myself with affordable meds, and as much as possible.
This current grow I'm getting back to my roots (Damn! What a clever pun!).
Flipping the photoperiod tomorrow to 12/12.
All plants are a 18" to 24" tall, and all but one is au natural (one Black Dynamite was topped), so they'll flower up real nice & big (for indoor stuff).
After we're in the new home and my grow space is built, I'm really going to let loose.
Might even have a steady supply of pics & vids like the old days, since it won't be embarrassing to show what's going on.
Me & jig had a rough year for our grows in 2013 so far.
But I'm back from the dead, and my girls are showing the love.
I'll have about 3 months to decide about my grow space, since I can't build it until the in-laws have visited and gone.
From then on, I should have found the groove I need to boogie in like Travolta, and will have stuff worth showing again.

Listen to the ground
there is movement all around
there is something goin' down
and I can feel it... 


[video=youtube_share;sMA-dLK6eUQ]http://youtu.be/sMA-dLK6eUQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

This may be what you need then! Or some other similar product  I need to get my foot in this before its too late,,, I really want to perfect it first though and have several different recipes for different stages and maybe even brew kits too. I like being industrious but I need it to be as eco friendly as possible from packaging to sourcing raw ingredients that are obtained in an environmentally responsible manner. Unfortunately those may be my biggest hurtles,, nothing good comes easy though.


​


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, I'm not sure of the name of it yet, but I DO know which teas I'll be buying when they do come onto the market.
(Hurry up, man!)


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2013)

^^^^do it,cause ill tel you what..

ill be all over them, the stuff I use now at $50/10 pouches(each pouch makes 3 gallons),I use 1 red solo cup/to the base of each plant...then water as normal.

and dobbie,i have seen you post some dam good flower pics,id sure like to see what you would do with one big clone,under a 600.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

Or how about a huge mama plant that's been picked at for clones for a couple of years and is bushy as a 70's porno flick, flowering under mixed spectrum dual 600's?
And in a 40-liter tub of highly active and properly amended soil?
Maybe even one that's had several strains grafted onto it.
A man can dream, can't he?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

So $1.66 a gallon but that gallon goes a long way... Hmmm.... From the manufacturing research Iv done for my recipe (without packaging) I could def have some competitive pricing... And thats with likely a higher quality product, I cant say that for sure bc Iv never used any of these tea packs out there, but from what Iv gathered from lists of basic ingredients Id say my stuff can hang with the best of them. This would be much easier on me physically than running a fukin farm by myself lol what was I thinking!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

That tea mix you sent me worked great.
Even with the under-powered air pumps I have, it was highly active, and the girls loved it.
If those chumps can bring in some coin off it, there's no reason you can't.
Get some cool graphics on it (way better than the Boogie Brew art), come up with a catchy name (market one name that the cannabis growers will dig, and market the same product with a conventional name so the veggie & flower gardeners will go for it, or come up with one cool name & art that works for both markets), get some vids on youtube showing how to use it and how well it works (controlled side-by-side grows), and you should be able to cut out a nice slice of the ever growing tea pie.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2013)

^^^that's real talk doobie,id def be down to help with some testing/side-by-side(pics) to help the movment of whodat.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

By the time you're ready for it, whodat, I'll be set up & stable.
I'll pay for my own tea kits and post results on youtube to help get the word out, too.
You have a small army of growers who'd love to help out in any way we can.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 19, 2013)

And by set up, I mean not just indoor cannabis, but 1,000+ sq.ft. outdoor veggie & fruit garden, all organic.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2013)

Are we there yet?

Here is some Malawi pron from last year:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

Hell yeah, that sounds good to me. Id like to get into making vids and all that other stuff you mentioned, to document results and basically to show and tell... More R&D needed to make something Im 100% confident in stamping my name on.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Here is some Malawi pron from last year:
> 
> ...





We are now!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2013)

I want to do some videos


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

It does kinda blow me away doobie how much you rely on smoking, yet how little you seem to care about getting big harvests. I always wonder if you have forgotten you always run out of herb.

Either you or I are in good company. I just flipped to 12/12 yesterday as well.

And whodat, if you wanna send me some of those packets, I'll do a side by side on the plants I got now... make a video or two even.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2013)

I hope the seed fariy comes my way one day. Wink, winkkiss-ass


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

Those nibirus like nice man. I must have missed the pics the other day. I agree with these you and these guys. I think you can totally put something great together. Its obviously working well for your girls!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 21, 2013)

`any idea of hpw to keep them from the light not much room left. had to go vert do the length of my tube. i jus started reading on vert<not much info out there> and says keep plants 8" from light. could i make a chicken wire barrel around just the tube to save room?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Sire Killem All said:


> View attachment 2785270View attachment 2785272View attachment 2785273View attachment 2785276
> `any idea of hpw to keep them from the light not much room left. had to go vert do the length of my tube. i jus started reading on vert<not much info out there> and says keep plants 8" from light. could i make a chicken wire barrel around just the tube to save room?



Id say your on the right path there, was going to suggest a scrog. Another thing I noticed is all the bends and long runs in your ducting, those two things kill the effectiveness of you fan. Obviously I dont know the details of your setup/situation but any way you can reduce bends and ducting length will help allot.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Been doing lots of reading on the business aspect of things,,, I have allot to learn lmao complete newb here


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

Running a business can be VERY complicated. I ran my own cleaning business cleaning offices and such when I got out of highschool. It can actually pay good since the overhead is low, but I got very tired of cleaning up other peoples messes. I'm sure with something like nutrients there will also be regulations on labeling, and packaging and things. According to advance nutes the various regulations is why they don't list many of the things that are in the mix on the bottle. I know they are diffferent but might be some of the same ideas.

Sire on that vert set up, what "I" would do is put your filter on the bottom glass tube sitting right on top, and then the fan up where it is pulling air up and straight out the tent. This would eliminate all that extra ducting greatly improving air flow, and allow you to grow 360 degrees around your light easier. As far as keeping the girls away, the screen seems to be what alot of vert grows do for control.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

AN dont list their ingredients bc allot of them are known poisons or known as low quality synthetics within the industry... And I hate AN lol. Im shooting to be as opposite from AN as I can possibly be. A quality, safe, and affordable product,,, its quite obvious all they care about is max profit at the expense of the customer. Obviously money needs to be made but Im a very simple person, I just want to leave my mark in the end and make a simple living.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

I had my own business too. Had a real shitty name lol.

I ran a vert cool tube in my closet - 2' x 3', 1000w hps. I put chicken wire type stuff against the walls and tied the plants back to them. There are pictures somewhere in the journals in my sig.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

Well I as I said obviously very different from AN, I just meant that you may find various hoops you have to jump through to even be able to sell it on an open market. It may not be an issue if you don't try to market to stores and stuff and just sell it independently. I don't know, I definitely understand you wanting to be different though. The more I think about it, the more I think in the long run I'll end up back with soil eventually. Making that change right now just isn't gonna happen. By then you'll have your teas worked out, and have a pre bagged soil mix for me right? Nothing but water and an occasional tea from then on out.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Now your getting it lol. The logistics behind shipping soil is a bit much though, I will probably make a dry soil builder or soil recycler mix that you mix into a base soil getting the same results as me bagging it up for you and shipping it,,, that would save you money and allot of it. Just mix, activate, and let it sit,,, then your good to go! 100% organic of course.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Dont think I forgot about this doobs  




DoobieBrother said:


> *--------------------
> *_"...if you're plants ain't chillin', then they be illin'..."
> _*
> Dr. Harry Hippieman's&#8482;
> ...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It does kinda blow me away doobie how much you rely on smoking, yet how little you seem to care about getting big harvests. I always wonder if you have forgotten you always run out of herb.
> 
> Either you or I are in good company. I just flipped to 12/12 yesterday as well.
> 
> And whodat, if you wanna send me some of those packets, I'll do a side by side on the plants I got now... make a video or two even.


The problem is how well the herbs work to alleviate symptoms.
It actually makes me forget how bad it is without it, so I just live life like I normally would, which is to say I experiment ("We don't want to THINK, we want to KNOW.") to see the differences in techniques.
But the last three years I've had to continually down-size my grow space, and then with my mom fading away, I was not only distracted, but I kind of didn't want to feel good while she was suffering.
If that makes any sense.
But I'm no longer "distracted", and in a few weeks space will not be an issue.
So getting back to the fundamentals, and growing regular-sized indoor plants from here onward.
My intent is to be able to work up to a point where I can have extra meds to donate.
The Love Tub will be returned across the pond, though it will just have a regular gift with it as a thanks to the faerie who sent it my way, as I'd hate to send herb to a place where it would cause major troubles for the receiver.
And there are a few gifts that need to be sent out to various faeries (you know who you are).
I'm sure I can package as stealthy as the next person, but when I got sent a few things from a few faeries, if it got discovered I have no problems with Probable Deniability, but Oregon is pretty lax in that regard.
Other states, and other countries, are not so forgiving, and I'd hate to find out things went wrong due to the Oregon faerie screwing up, or the odds being against her and things accidentally being found.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Im with ya, I would feel terrible getting someone in trouble. If I lived in a town near you bes believe you wouldn't run out of herb at anytime.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

You're one of The Last of The Good Guys, whodat.
Part of my problem is foolish pride, since I know I have moderate grow skills, I feel I should be able to provide for myself.
When I can't, I keep my mouth shut & suffer as incentive to do better next time.
But sometimes it's just too much.
Thankfully, my current shortage is happening between courses of chemo, so it's tolerable.
And I finally called on a former neighbor who knows a few sources of decent herb.
Not _NEARLY_ as good as mine, *or* the faeries who sent meds my way. 
By a *LONG* shot. 
We do _*DAMN*_ good work, and we use top notch genetics.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 21, 2013)

Sire I'll see if I can dig up some pics of my setup when I get home. These guys here are always a great help. I've needed it quite a few times. I'd be more than happy to design a logo and offer up ideas for a brand name. The use of a double entendre would help you hit both the veggie gardeners and the can avid growers man. You already got some much support. Just need to identify your barriers to enter the market(s).


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Sometimes we can be our own worst enemies, doobs.... And genetics FTW.
Post not liked for obvious reasons.




twin I forgot, you have some background in some kind of art/design classes or something right? Hard to keep up with everyone here!

And thanks for the support everyone I dont get much outside of forum activity, its felt. Been muttering some pitches to myself,, I got some good ideas, I think, for showing just how and why this brew is the best rout to take. Besides documented controlled testing with other products, I think I'll send produce in for lab testing to show how the nutritional value of the food itself is higher than your modern grocery store bought turd in a bag. The saying "you are what you eat" is true and it also applies to our food,,, it is what it eats thus ultimately being the limiting factor for our overall health... Or something along those lines haha.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

I reallly like the soil builder pack idea. 

You were talking about testing your food to show its nutritional value and such. I don't know if you've done any reading on high brix growing, or the whole high brix food movement, but its kinda interesting. They are using a rather simple test to compare nutritional potential of foods, and some guys are applying it to cannabis too. I personally think your organic techniques are already producing fantastic produce(at least it looks like it  ). I just thought the high brix thing was neat, and I think the test/tester is simple and might not be expensive. They were talking about people taking them to the grocery store and testing food as they bought it I think.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Im sure I could write it off as a business expense  I'll look into the brix thing. 

edit: from what I just read (link below) my veggies and dank should be the brixiest of the brixest lol. 


http://www.highbrixgardens.com/victory-gardens/the-path-to-high-brix.html





edit: This I have a problem with though! 



_"&#8203;*Tillage*
Working the soil has definite benefits and should be part of preparing the land to be used for a high brix garden."_

From what I _know, _tilling is detrimental the soil food web. Id suggest only tilling ONCE in the beginning to mix in lots of organic matter (only suggested for extremely poor ground to begin with) then after that its all top layering and crop rotation with multispecies covercropping! A household doesn't operate too well after being torn apart and mixed up.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2013)

When we have our garden area set up, I'll be leaving 1/4 to 1/3 fallow just for resting & crop rotation purposes.
Then just composted stuff from us, and properly amended soil practices to keep it fertile as possible at all stages of use.
Just like we did when I was a kid.
You & my dad have a lot in common when it comes to gardening, whodat.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

I figured your gear would be super brixxy!!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 21, 2013)

Nah twin, I don't have a background in design per say, but I do like to draw and build artistic things. If you can shoot me some ideas I can run with drawing something up for sure. 

Also, just to let ya know. I will be starting my organic amended coco mix. It's gonna be for my cuttings I take from my seeds I have germing. (18 of 20 have sprouted). It's looking up in my grow. I need to start a new journal maybe or just change my link start point. Yea let's do that. Shit I'm getting sidetracked. So point is I'm gonna start letting my mix cook now. lol. I may have a new tweak to give me more plants in my flowering tent. We'll see.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Best advice I could give you is to go through some of this ~~~~~~~ http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS367&q=coco+supersoil#fp=abb0e1eadc3f83e9&q=amending+coco+

Iv not even looked into it until now, so I cant really give you a solid game plan.


edit: but like I said before, its all in the mix... Nail the mix and youve pretty much nailed the grow. Keep an eye out for wild cards though  bugs, environment, intruders, anything.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> When we have our garden area set up, I'll be leaving 1/4 to 1/3 fallow just for resting & crop rotation purposes.
> Then just composted stuff from us, and properly amended soil practices to keep it fertile as possible at all stages of use.
> Just like we did when I was a kid.
> You & my dad have a lot in common when it comes to gardening, whodat.



I sometimes wonder what things would be like if I had been raised on a farm,,, would have been one hell of a head start lol. At the age of 12 though I told the fam I wanted to be a farmer. Then I smoked a J on my 13th birthday and soon after realized I could grow this stuff myself,,, it was like a mach made in heaven. 



Thundercat said:


> I figured your gear would be super brixxy!!


I see some online anywhere from $50-$300. Thanks for bringing this up TC  Id like to learn more about this.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Best advice I could give you is to go through some of this ~~~~~~~ http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS367&q=coco+supersoil#fp=abb0e1eadc3f83e9&q=amending+coco+
> 
> Iv not even looked into it until now, so I cant really give you a solid game plan.
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy. I have a mix that G recommended to me. I'm gonna give that a whirl and see where I land. I can make some adjustments along the way by top dressing. I also have some humus I am thinking about adding to your tea recipe. I still have more research to do on where and when to add humus.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

What a read 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humus


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I figured your gear would be super brixxy!!




Haha just thought of this.... "Where we at" "The brix!" lol


[video=youtube;vVrPeTCiWFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVrPeTCiWFg[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

to follow up

[video=youtube;YwnqXIzjhGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwnqXIzjhGM[/video]


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> What a read
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humus


That was my preliminary read I've already done. Just need to figure out what amounts to mix into the tea. Man I'm getting excited to start soil grows. Is that weird? lol...#fuckit


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Not weird at all lol but you are asking a weirdo  Heisenburgs dwc rootslime cure calls for 1/4 cup ancient forest humus per gallon. I believe their product is basically worm castings, I used to use it and found live worms in it before, good stuff. I like to add a shit ton of castings to my soil though! Over time its like the soil turns to castings it gets so soft and dark,,, I wonder where all the perlite goes lol but basically turning into humus.

Thats the soil and roots in my av, not an alien planet,,, fukin black gold!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Not weird at all lol but you are asking a weirdo  Heisenburgs dwc rootslime cure calls for 1/4 cup ancient forest humus per gallon. I believe their product is basically worm castings, I used to use it and found live worms in it before, good stuff. I like to add a shit ton of castings to my soil though! Over time its like the soil turns to castings it gets so soft and dark,,, I wonder where all the perlite goes lol but basically turning into humus.
> 
> Thats the soil and roots in my av, not an alien planet,,, fukin black gold!


hahahah. fucking weirdos...lol. I remember when you first change your av. It is black gold. I also remember someone asking them what planet or some such thing is that?...lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah I think it may have been jig maybe thinking it was a moon or something.


This is the ice moon of jupiter, europa. What came to my mind after seeing the pic downsized. 








​


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 21, 2013)

That sounds about right. They are comparable. Too much soil talk. I need to start my mix tomorrow man. I've been putting it off the last couple days. I'll need it before you know it. I ended up just buying a 32 gal plastic trash can. I'm gonna drill some holes for drainage and so it can breath a little. Then bungie the top and roll the trashcan around in my garage. Sorry man, I'm writing like it's my thread or something...lol. Time for another bowl.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

No worries my thread would be dead otherwise! Don't drill holes just yet... I'll walk you through this if you want, super simple stuff.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Nightcap.

[video=youtube;XU7cT0eqfI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU7cT0eqfI0[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;hwZNL7QVJjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwZNL7QVJjE[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;f5M_Ttstbgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M_Ttstbgs[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;CB6unjC-8LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB6unjC-8LE[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh and something I meant to get across earlier. Don't be afraid of overdoing worm casting, not really possible


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1st_9KudWB0]http://youtu.be/1st_9KudWB0[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Oh and something I meant to get across earlier. Don't be afraid of overdoing worm casting, not really possible


up to 70 %


> I sometimes wonder what things would be like if I had been raised on a farm,,, would have been one hell of a head start lol. At the age of 12 though I told the fam I wanted to be a farmer. Then I smoked a J on my 13th birthday and soon after realized I could grow this stuff myself,,, it was like a mach made in heaven.


I was like this has seeds.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Run joe!
[video=youtube;vS0XvNpRwoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS0XvNpRwoc[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Aug 22, 2013)

That Sleepwalk reminds me of twin peaks music!


[video=youtube;BVEEbW77alM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVEEbW77alM[/video]




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the answer doob.

I did think your avi was some sort of space thing, but it was someone else who brought it up.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 22, 2013)

See we were on the right track just derailed right before the correct answer. LOL. Twin yea full me in on the not drilling holes in the trash can. I got a 30lb of worm casting so I can add a little heavier than The recipe G gave me.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> This may be what you need then! Or some other similar product  I need to get my foot in this before its too late,,, I really want to perfect it first though and have several different recipes for different stages and maybe even brew kits too. I like being industrious but I need it to be as eco friendly as possible from packaging to sourcing raw ingredients that are obtained in an environmentally responsible manner. Unfortunately those may be my biggest hurtles,, nothing good comes easy though.
> 
> 
> ​


I will buy some for sure Whodat! I already brew my own shit but I wouldnt mind running the Boogie Brew for my Bathroom Boogie Grow.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2013)

The boogie brew ain't mine but go for it ha. I'm sure it's decent stuff.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The boogie brew ain't mine but go for it ha. I'm sure it's decent stuff.


My bad, I thought it was yours. lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 22, 2013)

Thought you might get a kick out this one, whodat:
*"El Hefe" marking his territory*
(you can watch the whole thing, or skip ahead to 7min15sec)

[video=youtube_share;12XY0-sJtb4]http://youtu.be/12XY0-sJtb4[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;_pGMx_gVWSs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pGMx_gVWSs[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 23, 2013)

I love frenchy I REALLY wanna meet him!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2013)

give me time I am certain I will. there are a few people I would like to meet


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 23, 2013)

I got to meet Ed Rosenthal at the cup in denver back in April . Seemed like a cool dude, but was super busy with people so no time to really talk much. Frenchy seems to be going to all kinds of events with TGA, sadly they all seem to be west coast events .


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2013)

I was asking subcool about the cup a few months before it whent down but he said something or other about not a good idea business wise.

i also got to meet Ed rosenthol! I briefly mentioned teas and asked what his thoughts were, then he told me like 5x to buy his new book haha.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 24, 2013)

Whodat you don't have your tea on the market yet do you? If not throw me a heads up when you do. After all the money I've spent on feeding this month between inside and out I'm ready to go organic. I did like the results from the worm piss the couple times I got to use it. Thanks for all the soil input. I have to lurk to absorb as much knowledge as I can as I'm starting to prep my garden area next month for next year hopefully.Peace.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 24, 2013)

I was under the impression that TGA had a presence in the medical section of the cup, but obviously didn't get to check that out. I know they were at the Sanfran cup, and will be at the Emerald cup, or atleast Frenchy will be. 

Hows your morning going whodat? Since we were talking about hash, have you made any from the last few harvests?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2013)

will have it up tonight


----------



## Swamp Thing (Aug 24, 2013)

Saw the Boogie Brew post... I actually know that guy. I think it's great stuff and has worked well for me. That being said... who_dat's mix was the devil's tit as well and gave me syrupy thick chunky buds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2013)

got it on last nightView attachment 2791280View attachment 2791281View attachment 2791282View attachment 2791283


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking good man!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Eggplant flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont eat eggplant but those flowers make me kinda want to they are pretty


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2013)

I judge a good italian restaurant by its ability to make killer eggplant parmesan. The trick is to slice it thinly.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 25, 2013)

It also helps if you press a little of the moisture out between some towels before you bread them, helps them stay crispier .


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

true Thunder, eggplants however are now being created to reduce this (i.e no need to sit them with salt on them anymore). All in the breeding I believe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yea i grow the jap ones for that reason. They do not get bugs as bad as well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2013)

haven't heard for you for a couple of days now must be working. I don't get in to new music much but I like this song and love the video [video=youtube;ktvTqknDobU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktvTqknDobU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2013)

Gone fishing  should be back to normal tomorrow. Thanks for stopping through everyone.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am jealous my next fishing trip is to the Atchafalaya swamp. well hope you had fun and some good luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

eggplant? always makes me think of this:

[video=youtube_share;S3yon2GyoiM]http://youtu.be/S3yon2GyoiM?t=6m18s[/video]

hope you caught plenty who


----------



## medMUser (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice grow set ups for smoke & healthy munchies. Thanks for the work you shared. 

Lazy Susan. Good idea. Now you just need to get each grow pot to spin around under yer light & it's perfect. 

mM


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 27, 2013)

Haha didn't literally go fishing but thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Haha didn't literally go fishing but thanks for the well wishes


funny man hell I thought you were for real fishing. had me ready to go too. do need to slip out the door and down to the swamp one day. my son turns 9 on the 31st, so we are going back up north this weekend. maybe the next. should have some girls about 5-6 weeks and will take some pics. the ones I gifted should be real close. well have a good one dude


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

lol... you got me all stoked for fishing too.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 28, 2013)

Just thought I'd say good morning. You've prolly been up for many hours, but I havn't lol. 

So I gotta thank you for the idea to infuse the whiskey with the trim man. I've really been enjoying it. That first bottle of makers mark I did was great, then last week I did a whole fifth of seagrams seven, and have enjoyed that several nights now. The flavor blends so well with the whiskey, and seems to take some of the "bite" off it.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Haha didn't literally go fishing but thanks for the well wishes





Dr.D81 said:


> funny man hell I thought you were for real fishing. had me ready to go too. do need to slip out the door and down to the swamp one day. my son turns 9 on the 31st, so we are going back up north this weekend. maybe the next. should have some girls about 5-6 weeks and will take some pics. the ones I gifted should be real close. well have a good one dude





jigfresh said:


> lol... you got me all stoked for fishing too.


I could just about smell the trout cooking in a cast iron skillet over a campfire.

But now I have to settle for a cold bowl of shredded wheat.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> But now I have to settle for a cold bowl of shredded wheat.


pour some liquor in, that should spice it up a bit, doobs lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

liqorr in and turn up the johnny cash, right as rain by daylight


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

I also wondered about the gone fishing thing, lol. Never got into fishing myself, but would like to try some Tuna fishing when down in SA next time. A friend of ours is right into that, looks fun (and very hard work!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

big game looks like so much fun. in tunisia we went out for 4-5 hours and caught one fish. my mate won the biggest and first competition and as me and the other english lad caught sweet fa lol had to buy him a beer a piece too hahaha still fun though


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

My mate goes off Cape Point, and fuk me if there aren't a lot of Great Whites around that area. Anyway, they catch the tuna's, then bleed them there and then. I am like, "are you freaking crazy!!!". Knife goes into both sides just below the fins, then they chop a square out the head and ram a thin metal pole down it's spinal cord, instant death after that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

christ that humane eh  i'm having jaws flashbacks ffs


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2013)

don't let him fool ya,whodat been "catfishing"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

ahaaaa the truth dawns lolz


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

young cat fishing you mean? like, what's the word, oh yes, Pussy!


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2013)

DST said:


> young cat fishing you mean? like, what's the word, oh yes, Pussy!


[video]http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=catfish+mtv&view=detail&mid=BFC381FC48886FD906D9BFC381FC48886FD906D9&first=41&FORM=NVPFVR[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

ok, gotcha, and lol and the guy just combing his hair constantly.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

i'm seeing a recurring them today dogging cat noodling porn christ at this rate i'll be jumping the missus soon as she gets in lmao


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2013)

well, you have to dangle your worm at something.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2013)

Haha true that man.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2013)

must be deep,or reaaallllyyy good.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 4, 2013)

that must be a large school of fish.......you've been quiet.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh iv just been dealing with stuff outside of growing, all is well though.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 4, 2013)

Very glad to hear all is good man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes good to hear all is well man


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2013)

The new hazy susans are coming together nicely  Will get some build pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 5, 2013)

Woohoo!! Can't wait to see what you put together this time man its always exciting!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2013)

Gonna be my best build to date! I may post it in a new thread or give the build a thread of its own..... Second thought it would be a good jump off for a new thread. Will post a link when its up in a few days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2013)

If you build it they will come


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Oh iv just been dealing with stuff outside of growing, all is well though.


Makes two of us bro, stay strong and be positive!

Peace
FM


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2013)

Stay stoned and progress!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2013)

Rip from the 600.



Here are some outdoor plants, of course no rain while I was on vacation until the day I get back,,,,,, they look terrible but what nug is there is dense and frosty with nice smells. 

I cant remember which is which. 
















And a lil sneak at what Iv been up to today. Both the new hazy susans are built but it got dark before I could get much framing done.






View attachment 2807467View attachment 2807466View attachment 2807468View attachment 2807469View attachment 2807470View attachment 2807471View attachment 2807472View attachment 2807476


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2013)

Happy Friday/Saturday!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2013)

They sure do look dense and frosty!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 6, 2013)

looking good,not bad at all for lil treatment...hell yea....they gonna blow up with that watering.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2013)

I would die for outdoor bud looking like that....ffs, you moaning barsteward! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2013)

I was just thinking the same. lol. i'd love indoor like that at the moment haha


----------



## Roterneylastergen (Sep 7, 2013)

Man that setup you have out there is just awesome..loved it.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Happy Friday/Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers! Got a day of building in front of me.



Thundercat said:


> They sure do look dense and frosty!!





genuity said:


> looking good,not bad at all for lil treatment...hell yea....they gonna blow up with that watering.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was just thinking the same. lol. i'd love indoor like that at the moment haha





DST said:


> I would die for outdoor bud looking like that....ffs, you moaning barsteward! lol.



Did someone say bratwurst  ?!?!?! breakfast here I come.

Thanks yall  



Roterneylastergen said:


> Man that setup you have out there is just awesome..loved it.


Thanks rotern,, I was happy to get back.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2013)

Fist off this song hits hard as hell, second Im now ready to work the fuk outa this build lol prob shouldn't play atl music so close to game day lol
^^^ if you got a system to play it on and yours thing,,, you wont be disappointed.




[video=youtube;foC9k-jSaT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foC9k-jSaT0[/video]


----------



## Nizza (Sep 7, 2013)

whodat still at it!! wooot , the outdoors looks great, i have some going and the smell coming off these girls are amazing, I love this time of year!!
by the way how much longer you thinkin those will go???


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 7, 2013)

Not sure, some farther along than others, I'm guessing 4weeks maybe. I'm really liking what the sun is doing to these buds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2013)

I heard the no rain my outdoor up north did not fair well. One had wilted to death deer ate one and dug one up. Cut the rest as it had no rain in the future for the area. The pine trees looked like crap it is so dry. I am moving my black widow and my super cheese over the og's, and bringing the GDP up 8 in or so in the cave. Did some veg maintenance and repotting last night. Started to germ some corn for an enzyme \ compost tea. I can not wait to check out the finished rooms.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 7, 2013)

any of these my crosses?



whodatnation said:


> Rip from the 600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2013)

looks like *GRAPEGOD X WHITE FUNK*


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2013)

genuity said:


> looks like *GRAPEGOD X WHITE FUNK*



Good eye sir!!! Thats the only one I know from the pictures. +rep if I can haha.








And swamp, yes some are yours, some are Genuities, and some are mine.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;7sogcfbqvsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sogcfbqvsw[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2013)

4:12 in particular... God damn that gets me going! Big J fan and that is on my top 5 songs for sure.

[video=youtube;ABZlTqAOy6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABZlTqAOy6k[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Fist off this song hits hard as hell, second Im now ready to work the fuk outa this build lol prob shouldn't play atl music so close to game day lol
> ^^^ if you got a system to play it on and yours thing,,, you wont be disappointed.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Never heard that before.

Good luck topping 7 passing TD's.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2013)

Here are some better pics.



?p x BnS




Haterade




JH x BD






Plush berry x grape stomper







GG x WF






Space bubble.








And the ugly truth...


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 8, 2013)

So beautiful man, I love all the trichs on that GGxWF! Its great how you can see the difference in the soil, all that nice black stuff right around the plant!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks TC! I think that haterade pic came out nice.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thanks TC! I think that haterade pic came out nice.


Yeah that shot is great. Love those leaves praying. SHould be in a magazing or something. Nice work... or nice work staying away from it, or something.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2013)

them ugly truths look a hot mess...hmmmm I like that name>>"ugly truths"


----------



## supchaka (Sep 8, 2013)

I lol'd at the ugly truth... at least theyre alive still eh!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

I look forward to trying all the different smoke though! It wont last very long but Im sure I'll really enjoy it  Thanks for the beans, sorry they didnt reach potential.


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2013)

oh but they did we now know they are not very strong for outdoors(black dynamite)..but I do see some SOG structure to them,that I like.did you see any signs of nanners/balls?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2013)

PbxGs and JhxBd look great to me who did them?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

genuity said:


> oh but they did we now know they are not very strong for outdoors(black dynamite)..but I do see some SOG structure to them,that I like.did you see any signs of nanners/balls?


The only ones not pictured, the BD, just not something to write home about, would probably be a different story if I was around to pamper them. 
No signs of nanners  even with all the stress, Id say thats very stable. I'll give them a closer look over just to make sure. 



Dr.D81 said:


> PbxGs and JhxBd look great to me who did them?


Genuity did the pbgs and Im not sure who made the jhbd but I got them from swamp thing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2013)

fine work to all View attachment 2810818View attachment 2810819


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 9, 2013)

There's still a lot of good work in those pictures buddy. Sometimes life has to take precedence over growing. It happens. But you know who showed some potential this weekend....your SAINTS!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

OUr D showed up! Peeps be in trouble when our cray offense starts clicking! With no nails or hair left from yesterdays game Im still stoked baby.


[video=youtube;JUe-lXAoSZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUe-lXAoSZI[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2013)

Must. Have. System. Done. Today.

[video=youtube;PbU-4LNoBtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbU-4LNoBtc[/video]


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 10, 2013)

What system is that?


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice the builds done!! Its funny you posted that atomsphere vid, I've recently started listening to him. Some pretty cool stuff, but I really dig that one.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2013)

I feel the same way about the greenhouse! The weather finally dropped below 90 so I got to finish what I was working on last - the end wall and the door frame.

How do you get those amazing roots you posted on 600?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> What system is that?


The new build, same spot, same idea,,, just more bitchener 



Thundercat said:


> Nice the builds done!! Its funny you posted that atomsphere vid, I've recently started listening to him. Some pretty cool stuff, but I really dig that one.


Still plugging away actually, got a late start today I wasn't feeling too hot this morning. The one thing really stretching this out is Im pretty much done once it gets dark,,, I cant be cutting lumber in the dark. Eventually Id like to put together a small shop in the garage, but that entails siding repairs, electrical, insulation, heat/ac... the works.




Mohican said:


> I feel the same way about the greenhouse! The weather finally dropped below 90 so I got to finish what I was working on last - the end wall and the door frame.
> 
> How do you get those amazing roots you posted on 600?
> 
> ...



Those were in an rdwc system,,,, it just worked out I guess, used techs recipe for success, and heisenberg's tea for dwc once flowering started.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2013)

Greenhouse is one step closer! Weather is nice again today so I will get even more done 








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks great so far mo  Do you plan on collecting rain water? (if you even get any)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2013)

Heres a little teaser. The plants are going in tonight at lights out,,, then all I have to do is put the doors on and plug a few things in  No more builds for a while lol








And some teeaaaaa! (it smells much nicer than it looks  )






View attachment 2812906View attachment 2812907


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes - I need to order some drums. Need to set up the tea brewer in a 55 gallon drum. Also planning on putting a foot thick bed of wood compost and veggie compost on the floor over winter and mix it in next spring. The house has a 6000 sq ft roof and it is all surrounded by gutters. I want to collect from that runoff this year. We will probably have a 100 year flood after I hook it all up 

The north garden will have a mini greenhouse structure after the south structure is finished. Will hang the light in there and use the pool's 220V feed.

Can't wait to see inside the WhoDatBox!


Time for some Malawi/Coconut oil 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 10, 2013)

> No more builds for a while lol


 we have heard that before


----------



## Swamp Thing (Sep 11, 2013)

The Jack Herer x Blue Dream was project done with a friend of mine while the Haterade is a strain that I've been working on and have tons of beans available for trade and auction as well.

Looks like the JHxBD finished first. Great work. Glad to see em so happy.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2013)

trombone shorty is on the Tonight Show tonight. The musical performers are usually on the last 5 minutes-approx. 11:30 central time.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> trombone shorty is on the Tonight Show tonight. The musical performers are usually on the last 5 minutes-approx. 11:30 central time.
> 
> 
> cof


I really enjoy me some troy trombone shorty  In my top 5 live shows.




BrittonPatrick said:


> oh Wow ! what i am seeing ... you have set it up right .. how ? i mean i am also looking for the same set up and trying in the similar direction to get it done



Heres a link to the new thread ~~~~~~ https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/721569-whodat-sticky-trap.html


----------



## rryyddeerr (Oct 12, 2013)

so, ive been all over this site trying to learn. this thread really sparked my interest and helped get the ball rolling with my flower tent. i have one girl pinned down under a 360 vert scrog like in this thread. she is ripping. thanks for putting forth the effort to educate and help out those of us who are just getting started.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you for checking out my work :/)


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hell ya. Glad i looked at this before my next grow. I switched mid flower flat grow and went dual vert cause i added 10 more 8"ers. So its kind of a mess since half already streched. Wass thinking future grow having 4 bushy an 4 tall... but 4 tall an 1 bush makes more sense. You da man whooooood

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ghb (Dec 5, 2013)

troll patrol.

where i'm from homer we put down old dogs who can't learn new tricks.

please tell me what is organic about growing pot indoors?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

Hahaha that's priceless. Haters gon hate


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2013)

Homer Glenner said:


> I have never heard of this grow method, until just now, when I was searching for some knowledge to help me with garden and my future grows. I can NOT believe some of the shit I'm seeing here. WHY in the fuck would you take something so fuckin' simple and organic as GROWING FUCKIN WEED, and turn it into WHATEVER it is I'm looking at. It's insane. Your guys knock
> your socks off with your new and improved way off growing herb. What is the objective? To get 5lbs. per plant! I think you're a bunch of bored fuckin' KIDS making such a simple, beautiful thing into a science project. Growing pot is a blast to me. I love it. This shit is crazy to old hands.


[video=youtube;O7KnYd4Qk6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7KnYd4Qk6c[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 5, 2013)

Haha my new st-up may give the ol geezer a heart attack lol

its all good guys, I also think growing is allot of fun that's why I'm constantly changing my set-ups.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 5, 2013)

I was waiting for everyone to pop off on Homer's comment. lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 5, 2013)

Been busy round here kicks.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 5, 2013)

Homer Glenner said:


> I have never heard of this grow method, until just now, when I was searching for some knowledge to help me with garden and my future grows. I can NOT believe some of the shit I'm seeing here. WHY in the fuck would you take something so fuckin' simple and organic as GROWING FUCKIN WEED, and turn it into WHATEVER it is I'm looking at. It's insane. Your guys knock





Homer Glenner said:


> your socks off with your new and improved way off growing herb. What is the objective? To get 5lbs. per plant! I think you're a bunch of bored fuckin' KIDS making such a simple, beautiful thing into a science project. Growing pot is a blast to me. I love it. This shit is crazy to old hands.






whodatnation said:


> Haha my new st-up may give the ol geezer a heart attack lol
> 
> its all good guys, I also think growing is allot of fun that's why I'm constantly changing my set-ups.


And get off his lawn!!
Oh, and he's keeping your baseball.
And giving you rocks instead of candy next Halloween.
And two lumps of coal in your stocking in 20 days.
Some people's grey-haired kids, huh?


----------



## supchaka (Dec 5, 2013)

I dunno 5 lb indoor plants sound good to me.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 5, 2013)

Homer Glenner said:


> I have never heard of this grow method, until just now, when I was searching for some knowledge to help me with garden and my future grows. I can NOT believe some of the shit I'm seeing here. WHY in the fuck would you take something so fuckin' simple and organic as GROWING FUCKIN WEED, and turn it into WHATEVER it is I'm looking at. It's insane. Your guys knock
> your socks off with your new and improved way off growing herb. What is the objective? To get 5lbs. per plant! I think you're a bunch of bored fuckin' KIDS making such a simple, beautiful thing into a science project. Growing pot is a blast to me. I love it. This shit is crazy to old hands.


Do you still till the back 40 with a horse and plow? I'm 41 and change up my growing all the time for the sake of making something bigger better faster. It's a man thing you might not understand anymore. How is growing a "blast" to your old hands that's been doing it the same way forever. You're easily entertained. Probably beat off to the same porn too for the last 20 years. Grumpy old fuckin man is what you are!


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 5, 2013)

Too funny


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2013)

Today's old fashioned grow pic:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol I hate trying to improve on things it sure is boring. So is getting more yield per light, or increasing canopy size and coverage. Forget that kinda stuff its pointless .


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2013)

It's way easier to just buy it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I dunno 5 lb indoor plants sound good to me.


 you better bet it i am game. no shit though i would like to get a kelo a light one day.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 6, 2013)

hey has anyone heard of a user hobbes? i have his e-book he wrote before he died, lmk if you want it. I don't know how to just post it up, but i could attach it to an email to somebody if they want. He was gettin upwards of ~2 gpw with a horizontal setup i'm pretty sure. On top of this it was handicap maintainable .

this homer guy seems to just want to call people names, and has no interest in why people are doing these new things~regardless of if they help or not. 

fertilizer that is derived from animal or vegetable matter or having a carbon basis is considered "organic"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> And get off his lawn!!
> Oh, and he's keeping your baseball.
> And giving you rocks instead of candy next Halloween.
> And two lumps of coal in your stocking in 20 days.
> Some people's grey-haired kids, huh?



Quite funny is when you check out pics of his little plants on a different cannabis forum they're all LST'd like there was no tomorrow.
And yet he complains that others are doing unnatural things to their plants.
Physician heal thyself...


----------



## briccksquad (Dec 10, 2013)

awesome thread whodat gave me five hours of amusement starting from the beginning. good stuff man keep it up


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been reading this thread for a while - just lurking. But I have to say it's blown my mind. Huge props to you all.

Realized how much I had been affected by it when I was setting up my Xmas tree this week. Ya see, I use this old Christmas tree stand from the 50's that's not only is built like a brick shit house, but it rotates, has a light control (some outlets) and even plays a happy Christmas tune. Suddenly I found myself thinking about other ways to use it. Who knows, maybe they're cheap on eBay. A little rewiring and it might be a cheap solution.

Have not finished the thread yet but I'm looking forward to discussions on the best mechanical solutions for moving the light within the cool tube.

Thanks for the thread. My head has expanded!


----------



## tystikk (Jan 28, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Haha my new st-up may give the ol geezer a heart attack lol
> 
> its all good guys, I also think growing is allot of fun that's why I'm constantly changing my set-ups.


THIS. I'm convinced it's why I'm on this Earth... I soooo feel you!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> you better bet it i am game. no shit though i would like to get a kelo a light one day.


2lb a 600 is doable. High yielding genetics, hydro, and a perfect grow room will achieve this. The thing is most ultra high yielding genetics are lacking in quality. 



Nizza said:


> hey has anyone heard of a user hobbes? i have his e-book he wrote before he died, lmk if you want it. I don't know how to just post it up, but i could attach it to an email to somebody if they want. He was gettin upwards of ~2 gpw with a horizontal setup i'm pretty sure. On top of this it was handicap maintainable .
> 
> this homer guy seems to just want to call people names, and has no interest in why people are doing these new things~regardless of if they help or not.
> 
> fertilizer that is derived from animal or vegetable matter or having a carbon basis is considered "organic"


Never heard of it but post some sort of link if you can, please 



DoobieBrother said:


> Quite funny is when you check out pics of his little plants on a different cannabis forum they're all LST'd like there was no tomorrow.
> And yet he complains that others are doing unnatural things to their plants.
> Physician heal thyself...


Eh some people enjoy being miserable, yin yang brother doobs 



briccksquad said:


> awesome thread whodat gave me five hours of amusement starting from the beginning. good stuff man keep it up


My pleasure bricksquad! Im glad you enjoyed it.



Unclebaldrick said:


> I've been reading this thread for a while - just lurking. But I have to say it's blown my mind. Huge props to you all.
> 
> Realized how much I had been affected by it when I was setting up my Xmas tree this week. Ya see, I use this old Christmas tree stand from the 50's that's not only is built like a brick shit house, but it rotates, has a light control (some outlets) and even plays a happy Christmas tune. Suddenly I found myself thinking about other ways to use it. Who knows, maybe they're cheap on eBay. A little rewiring and it might be a cheap solution.
> 
> ...


This is the reason Iv decided to make a post in my old thread ^^^ I saw this vid on youtube the other day and immediately thought of your post!

Kick ass!

[video=youtube;oSdbJG9staM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSdbJG9staM[/video] 



tystikk said:


> THIS. I'm convinced it's why I'm on this Earth... I soooo feel you!


That make two of us. No lie several times a week I come to the realization and tell myself as if Im telling someone else "I was put here to grow cannabis to the best of my abilities, simple and plain." Fukin love it with all my heart.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2014)

> *2lb a 600 is doable. High yielding genetics, hydro, and a perfect grow room will achieve this. The thing is most ultra high yielding genetics are lacking in quality. *


 yes it is doable but there are very good yielding dank cuts out there and anything is achievable with good breeding


----------



## pioneer07 (Feb 4, 2014)

I just read your post and I am very happy to read it, you are giving such a very impressive work good job. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice work! Working on 2 6x6 cabs, vertical 1k in each. Should be completed within a week or so.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 8, 2014)

pioneer07 said:


> I just read your post and I am very happy to read it, you are giving such a very impressive work good job. Thanks.


Thank you pioneer.



Mr.Smoky said:


> Nice work! Working on 2 6x6 cabs, vertical 1k in each. Should be completed within a week or so.


Sounds great Smoky, please do make a journal/build with lots of pictures!


----------



## Mr.Smoky (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah man, I would love to post a full journal. Just not in a friendly place. However, The winds... They are a changing! Hopefully soon bro. I do keep notes on a few things and few Polaroid's.  Perhaps one day I can publish a few things.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice thread Whodat. Grew up in N. LA and spent latter part of life in between Lafayette & Harvey.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2014)

My family lives all around Ringgold. Except the city folk that moved up to sibley and minden.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2014)

Vietnam is where its at these days. Doesn't get any more laid back


----------



## madkw (Dec 13, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Well here is my latest creation. Its a 360* vert scrog, on a hazy susan (the spinning deck the plants sit on) with two vert bare bulb 600w lights on a light mover in alternating cabs... Just how I imagined it lol
> The boxes are both 4fx4fx5f
> 
> 
> ...


 that is sick ...... cerazy


----------



## Joedank (Dec 25, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> That make two of us. No lie several times a week I come to the realization and tell myself as if Im telling someone else "I was put here to grow cannabis to the best of my abilities, simple and plain." Fukin love it with all my heart.


love this man !! i gotta pinch myself somtimes trimming on some cronic . This is real i love this century we keep photoperiod dependant strains of cannabis alive for DECADES ! fucking wow what a boon for breeding . we stand on the shoulders of giants


----------



## pot life (Jan 6, 2015)

They look sick man props.


----------



## Indian Spices (Apr 27, 2015)

haha.. wow...

I did a few grows indoors... but it never came to me to test a vertical grow! thats great! 

as soon as I get the space to do it, I will try it out. 

I just started a little indoor cultivation. this season I will not grow outside. Unfortunately, it is not an option atm.


----------



## Kmoney12222 (Jul 14, 2018)

whodatnation said:


> Well here is my latest creation. Its a 360* vert scrog, on a hazy susan (the spinning deck the plants sit on) with two vert bare bulb 600w lights on a light mover in alternating cabs... Just how I imagined it lol
> The boxes are both 4fx4fx5f
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2018)

this thread is old and whodat doesn't really come.on riu anymore. look through the forums there is one about vertical growing on riu.


----------



## TonyGuyZ (Apr 25, 2020)

Good work! I like it


----------

